# Battle Report #15 Ulm-Austerlitz 1805



## AUSTERLITZ

*AUSTERLITZ CAMPAIGN 1805 - MASTERY OF EUROPE*



​*BACKGROUND :* December 2, 1804 Notre-Dame cathedral in Paris.*Napoleon Bonaparte crowns himself emperor of the french*-the culmination of a meteoric whirlwind rise from a mere lieutenant of artillery just 10 years ago to undisputed master of the most powerful country in europe.(contemporary)An event made possible by the effects of the french revolution.Bonaparte had used the* fame and glory acquired from his famous 1796 italian campaign* which had led largely to the end of the first coalition,(read below plz for better understanding)
Battle Report #12 - Napoleon's Italian Campaign 1796. | Page 2
and then clever propaganda and glamour of his 1798 egyptian campaign to present himself as a saviour to the war weary french populace tired of the constant chaos and corruption in france in the aftermath of the revolution.In 1799 with the help of the army *bonaparte overthrew the the rump directory and became first consul.*



​
Consolidating his power base with a *brilliant short second campaign in italy culminating in the battle of marengo*(1800) against austria he brought an end to the 2nd coalition against france.For the first time in a decade peace was achieved with all of europe-even britain.Bonaparte *used this respite to build up french economic strength and reform the country.* 1800-1804 is usually considered bonaparte's greatest achievement,even without any battles.He brought about the concordat with the church,implemented the Code Napoleon-a civil code still used in france with modifications and one that was eventually adopted in various parts of europe,established the national bank of europe.Increased manufacturing ability and began large scale infrastructure development.This incredible success made him immensely popular in france,which the ambitious napoleon used to become the first french emperor.This move *however offended the old ruling houses of europe who considered him a parvenu upstart.*


*ROAD TO WAR :*



​
*BRITAIN *- The general peace existing was short lived and deceptive.France had *simply made too many territorial gains *in the revolutionary wars,its* revolutionary ideas were held also as a existential threat* by the monarchies of europe.Within just 14 months of the signing of peace between france and britain in 1802 the* 2 countries were again at war.*Conflicting maritime and colonial interests led to the inevitable.Britain refused to evacuate malta in the mediterranean.france in return embargoed british shipping.Britain declared war and france unable attack britain directly, *occupied hannover in northern germany *which was a heirdom of the king of britain.The british agitated in continental europe against france,_*offering liberal subsidies and arms to austria,prussia and russia for a general alliance against the common gallic foe.*_Prime minister* William Pitt was to be the architect of the third coalition*.Napoleon *responded by collecting a vast army nearly 200,000 strong at boulogne,directly opposite britain's heartland and awaited a favourable oppurtunity to evade the royal navy,cross the channel and invade britain.*




[Francis II -Emperor of Austria]​
*AUSTRIA* - Austria had been exhausted by the long wars with france and was *still midway through recovery,and military reform*.However the loss of holland and north italy to france had not been forgotten and couldn't be reconciled.The *direct annexation to france of piedmont and genoa,which had been earlier puppet republics further infuriated vienna*.On top of this napoleon crowning himself emperor of france and king of italy was another direct insult.With britain ready to finance a new coalition *she awaited her oppurtunity to strike back at france* and her new emperor.




[Alexander I of Russia]​
*RUSSIA *- Russia and France* didn't have any direct conflict of interest save for the ideological one* of monarchy and revolutionary republic.Though russia participated in the 2nd coalition it later withdrew and napoleon had come to enjoy a cordial relationship with the czar paul.However on paul's assasination at a palace coup and crowning of his son,the young czar alexander things changed.Czar alexander was possesed of many qualities,but was also indecisive and vacillitating.He was *surrounded by many young and reckless advisors and nobles who were contemptous of the revolutionary french*.The czar himself swung from francophille to francophobe.In 1805 he was having his francophobe period.Anxious to increase russian prestige in european courts and *eager to be the first to defeat the hitherto invincible corsican *he resolved to lead russia's armies in person.This *policy of interventionism was in accordance with catherine the great's long practiced policy of actively engaging in europe and to establish russia as one of the arbriters of europe*.British financial support only served to hasten russia's entry into the new grand coalition.

*PRUSSIA *- That left prussia,the remaining great power of europe.Prussia's position was interesting,on one hand* it was pleased to see traditional german rival austria weakened*.On the other hand steady* french expansion into the rhine was noted with great concern.*Both sides courted the prussians.Initially prussia attempted a policy of neutrality,however as the war party gained momentum prussia's e*ntry into the coalition was stalled by a masterly french diplomatic stroke of offering hannover.Prussia thus vacillitated.*

One last spark was needed to ignite the flame of war throughout europe.In late 14th march 1804 a party of f*rench dragoons seized the exiled french noble duke of enghien from neutral territory of baden few miles from the french border.He was brought back to france,tried for treason and executed on charges* that may or may not have been true.Bonaparte had been the target of several assasination attempts that were carried out by royalists and enghien was supposedly one of the plotters(no proof).He wished to send a message.This act of seizing a nobleman from neutral territory and then executing him created *outrage in the courts of europe.*The third coalition was now to be a reality.

*GRAND PLANS OF THE THIRD COALITION:*

By August 1805 the third coalition was in place.*Russia,Austria,Britain,Naples and Sweden were the members.Prussia was expected to join later .*A grandiose master plan was set up to crush napoleon and his parvenu empire with overwhleming force.



​The plan called for an *enormous europe wide advance on french territorial acquisitions from the baltic to the adriatic.*
The northern attack was to *liberate hannover*.15,000 british soldiers of an expeditionary force were to join 20,000 russians and 12,000 swedes to accomplish this.

In *germany the main allied attack would come*.The austrian army nominally under archduke fredinand(in reality led by quatermaster mack)*80,000 strong would invade french ally bavaria.They would be shortly joined by Kutuzov leading 50,000 russian troops.Kutuzov's force would be followed by a further 2 russian armies under bennigsen and buxhowden amounting to another 1,00000 men.*These movements would also encourage the king of prussia and his 180,000 man army to join the fray.

In Italy,thought to be napoleon's favoured area because of the last 2 campaigns the best austrian commander *Archduke charles led 100,000 austrian troops.His objective was to recover all of northern ital*y and resist any napoleonic riposte.

*25,000 men under archduke john would serve as a link between charles and mack.*

Finally from naples another combined force of* british,russians and neapolitans around 50,000 on paper would clear south and central italy of the french and join archduke charles .*

Thus a staggering scale of operations was envisaged which was hitherto unprecedented in european history.
The objectives of the third coalition were -
*Primary-To roll back all french conquests and return france to her pre-1789 borders.
Secondary* - Once this primary objective was achieved Mack and kutuzov would invade central france,charles bolstered by the neapolitans would invade southern france and the army from hannover northern france.The* ultimate goal would be the overthrow of napoleon and the revolutionary order and the restoration of the bourbon monarchy on the french throne.*




[William Pitt,Prime minister of Britain and architect of the Third coalition]​
The coalition thus aimed to *hurl nearly half a million men(500,000) at napoleonic france which could muster only over 250,000 effectives*.However co-ordination between these fur allied flung forces was to be very difficult and if napoleon didn't wait for the enemy to strangle him with the noose and disrupted the allied advance,confusion could well arise.Adding to the problems,in a* poor display of staffwork the fact that russians were still using the old julian calendar -different from the rest of europe was not noticed*.This meant Kutuzov's army would arrive 12 days later than the austrians predicted to join mack.Nonetheless on paper the plans looked imposing enough for the* royal courts of europe to confidently predict the ogre's demise.*

*FRENCH COUNTERPLAN -THE EMPEROR STRIKES BACK:*

An enterprise of this scale *couldn't evade the french network of spies*.Neither was Napoleon idle.
In august 26,1805 a carriage carrying a handsome gentleman rolled into the town of mainz and then to frankfurt.In it was one Monsieur Beaumont,as written on his passport.Carefully circling the borders of the austrian empire and the german cities in the area the carriage circled back and came to a stop within french borders at strasbourg.Here *Monsieur Beaumont reverted to his true identity - Marshal Joachim Murat*,commander of the french cavalry and son-in-law of bonaparte.(one can remember murat from the italian campaign battle report).Here murat reported his detailed observations on austrian and russian preparations to napoleon and also on the terrain.As more and more reports piled up on his desk in paris,Napoleon considered his options.




[Marshal Murat]​
A medium sized french force under *marshal bernadotte was in hannover*,other slender forces under St Cyr in Naples and Eugene in Italy.But the *bulk of the french army was concentrated in boulougne on the channel coast facing england*.This was _Napoleon's weapon of mass destruction -' The Grande Armee._'Finely honed by the years of peace and training and formed of veterans of the revolutionary wars.If the allies managed to complete their concentration napoleon had few if any chances of survival.He would have to *seize the initiative and change the rules of the game*.But where would he strike?
​Then came the news of the *austrian invasion of Bavaria*.Napoleon shelved plans for the invasion of england and turned his attention west.(further hampered by indecisiveness of french admirals).*Massena ,his most trusted veteran general was sent to Italy to take command of the 50,000 troops there*.His job was to *keep archduke charles in check for a temporary period*.St Cyr was left with a meagre force to hold naples.Marshal *brune stayed in france with 30,000 mostly second rate troops to defend against a british seaborne invasion* of the french coast.The rest of the *'Grande Armee' camped on the channel coast was to be unleashed on the allied forces in germany with a speed austro-russian high command would not believe possible.*Contrary to the mistaken belief in austrian high command that napoleon would attack in italy,the main french effort would come against the main allied armies in germany.The secondary theatres were *allocated minimal or no troops at all.*In accordance with napoleon's principles-

_''There are many good commanders in Europe,but they see too many things at once.I see only one thing-the enemy's main body.I crush it,confident that secondary matters will then settle themselves._

As the grand army is roused from its camps in boulogne the *stage is set for one of the greatest campaigns in military history.*
_*NEXT : Armies,Napoleon's art of war.*_

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
5 | Like Like:
19


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*LA GRANDE ARMEE*



​From his accession to power in 1799,Napoleon used the respite of peace to* reorganize and restructure the french forces*.Out of the robust skeleton of the revolutionary french army,the grande armee would emerge.At least *1/3rd of its number were crucially veterans* the rest conscripts or volunteers called up or joined since 1801.Honed by* years of training at the camp of Boulougne* it would be a formidable instrument at the disposal of a formidable commander.In total in 1805 france could call upon 250,000 trained men.More raw conscripts could be called up in emergency but would be of limited value.

_''Earlier we had the army of italy,of germany and so on.. now we have one army,and soon we shall see it in action''-Napoleon._

*DEVELOPMENT OF THE GRANDE ARMEE:*

To understand the evolution of the grand army from the revolutionary hordes,*plz check* post 3 onwards of this thread.
Battle Report #12 - Napoleon's Italian Campaign 1796.
*ORGANIZATION:*



​
One of the most important factors in the Grande Armée's success was its superior and highly flexible organization. It was *subdivided into several Corps 'd'Armee, each numbering anywhere between 10,000 to 50,000*, with the average size being around 20,000 to 30,000 troops. These _Corps d'Armée_ were *self-contained, miniature armies of combined arms,* consisting of elements from all the forces and support services.While *capable of fully independent operations* and of defending themselves until reinforced(for 24 hrs at most), the Corps usually worked in close concert together and *kept within a day's marching distance of one another*. The Corps would often follow separate routes on a wide front and were small enough to live by foraging, allowing fewer supplies to be carried. Through dispersion and the use of forced marches the *Grande Armée was often able to surprise opposing armies by its speed of maneouver.*A Corps, depending on its size and the importance of its mission, was commanded by a Marshal or General 'd 'Division(major general)


In 1805 The grande armee consisted of *7 corps each commanded by a marshal*.Apart from these corps Napoleon created a final elite reserve based on the mini corps model -*The imperial guard*.This was his final assault reserve when he would need it.In 1805 it consisted of *12,000 men*.The Guard artillery was used as the* army artillery reserve* for employment at a critical hour.(His opponents didn't reserve massed artillery in this fashion).While *each corps had its own integral light cavalry* and sometimes medium dragoons,*napoleon concentrated all his armoured heavy cavalry into a centralized cavalry reserve*.This was led by Marshal murat.The cavalry reserve also had dragoons and light cavalry for reconssaince,pursuit and screening duties.This use of a *strategic artillery and cavalry reserve were unique at that time.*

*CORPS ORGANIZATION:*



​Napoleon was the* first to employ permanent army corps*.Each army corps consisted of *2-4 infantry divisions*.Each infantry division had 2 brigades and each brigade 2 regiments.Regiments were further subdivided into battalions and battalion sinto companies.*There was also 1-2 light/medium cavalry divisions giving the corps independent screening/recon/pursuit capabilities and also an artillery train of medium and heavy guns and howitzers.*Napoleon at this time didn't employ regimental light guns of small calibres as it was considered too ineffective at any but shortest ranges for the logistical/price burden.*Each corps had its own integral staff.*

The advantages bestowed by this new system were manifold.At this armies used permanent formations at the battalion/regiment level.When war began these were condensed into* temporary Ad-hoc mixed arms formations*.In the french system however for 5 yrs of peace,the officers and men of the corps trained together and were acquainted with each other.Result was excellent co-ordination and mutual trust.
Secondly it also* simplified staffwork*.While allied commanders were burdened with moving around sometimes regiments and individual battalions,napoleon could shuffle combat power by moving his corps.
Thirdly the* rate of manuever was increased greatly*.As each corps moved along a seperate route with its alloted foraging area(in accordance with practice of living off the land)it was far less dependant on baggage trains than the cumbersome allied forces.Napoleon could be confident that the all-arms nature of the corps would allow it to hold out for at least 24 hrs if attacked as long as it was reinforced by more corps within mutually supporting distance.It was thus *both mobile and flexible.*
The composition was fluid and its organization highly flexible, * permitting changes to be implemented in mid-campaign* (as in the case of the creation of a new VIII Corps under Marshal Mortier during the second phase of the campaign of 1805, to the utter confusion of Austrian military intelligence)



​A *modern army command structure* for comparison to those confused.The grande armee's command structure is the precursor of all modern armies.The *corps system was adopted worldwide.*

Above i gave the nominal organizational structure.On a tactical level however this structure was not always strictly adhered to.For example the on the ground organization of marshal davout's III corps in 1805.


​Davout's original force would have been 3 infantry divisions plus a brigade(3x4=12 +2 i.e 14 regiments),the corps artillery and 1 cavalry division.
See here davout doesn't entirely adhere to the paper organization.He has subdivided the force into an advance guard of one 2-regimental brigade plus one of the 2 cavalry brigades from his cavalry division.The main body is composed of 2 infantry divisions in strength.But see here some 'brigades' in name have one regiment.Finally another 4 regiments i.e one infantry division forms the reserve.Davout has also kept the heavy artillery as a corps reserve,and the second cavalry brigade as a cavalry reserve.All the infantry divisions and the advance guard have been allocated medium artillery pieces for integral fire support.

Napoleon* allowed his subordinate marshals full freedom to organize and employ their corps as they saw fit as long as he followed the emperor's operational directives*.He* left the tactical handling of each corps to its commander* and concerned himself with strategy and grand tactics usually(unless some large blunder was made).This meant while nominal organization of each corps may be similar their tactical employment could vary from each commander.

*NEXT:FRENCH COMMANDERS & THE MARSHALATE*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
7


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH COMMANDERS*​


​

In 1805,the third coalition would face its main antagonist in *Emperor Napoleon Bonaparte.35 years old,and at the peak of his mental and physical powers* with an army devoted to him and highly popular at home due to the stability and prosperity during the consulate's years of peace .

*THE MARSHALATE:*

On becoming emperor napoleon* revived the ancient french title of marshal*.Although in theory reserved_ "to the most distinguished generals"_, in practice Napoleon granted the title according to his own wishes and convictions and made at least a few controversial choices. Although not a military rank, a Marshal displayed four silver stars, while the top military rank, General d' Division, displayed three stars. Furthermore, the *Marshalate quickly became the prestigious sign of the supreme military attainment* and it became customary that the most significant commands be given to a Marshal. Each Marshal held his own coat of arms, was entitled to special honours and several of them held top functions within the army. They wore distinctive uniforms and were entitled to carry a cylinder-shaped baton, which was a symbol of their authority.

Throughout his 1804-1815 reign, Napoleon appointed a total of 26 Marshals, although their number never exceeded 20 at any one moment. *The initial list of 1804 included 14 names of active generals and four names of retired generals,* who were given the "honorary" title of Marshal.

The four honorary senatorial marshals were the 'old'* kellerman* for his victory at valmy during the revolutionary wars,the old *serurier*-napoleon's old subordinate during the italian campaign,*Perignon*-another revolutionary general and *Lefebre*- a jacobin candidate chosen to placate this hardline republican political faction.

Among the battlefield marshals.14 were initially chosen.



​*Louis Alexandre Berthier.*Napoleon's indispensable chief of staff from the days of the italian campaign,he is* one of the great chief of staffs in military history* and served in this capacity until his death in 1814.He and his staff simplified napoleon's numerous commands and communicated them to his marshals and subordinates in campaign.The _'supercomputer' of the grande armee_.He himself was possesed of physical carriage but was personally a poor strategist and was never employed as a battlefield commander.



​*Jean Baptiste Bernadotte*.An ambitious man,Bernadotte had attempted to stop napoleon's rise to power.He was still awarded the marshalate to placate the republicans and due to his family links to napoleon(his wife being napoleon's ex).A *mediocre commander*.Eventually turned against napoleon in the battle of liepzig.Later became king of sweden.(forefather of current swedish dynasty).In 1805 he *commanded the I Corps of the grande armee* that was situated in hannover at the beginning of the campaign.




​*Louis Nicholas Davout.*When he was given the marshal's baton in 1804 there was much surprise,as he was still an obscure general with little battlefield success.Many thought he had been given the baton in place of desaix,napoleon's friend and general who had been killed at marengo.Davout would soon shut up all rumours and prove Bonaparte's faith in his abilities with a string of incredible performances.Nicknamed the* 'Iron marshal' *or the _'Beast'_ he was reknowned for his coarse and *strict discipline.*Along with massena he would go on to become *napoleon's greatest marshal.*In 1805.Was one year younger than napoleon._Davout's III corps was considered the best in the grand army-Napoleon called it his 'tenth legion'._(after caesar's legendary Legio X).Davout was the only undefeated french commander of the napoleonic wars.*In 1805 however he was still an unknown leading the III corps.*



​
*Jean de Soult *.He had garnered a solid reputation in the revolutionary wars though never serving directly under napoleon,and in the camp of boulogne napoleon was much impressed by his organizational skills.*He was given command of the IV corps,the largest in the grande armee.A dependable and solid commander,considered one of napoleon's better marshals.*




​*Jean Lannes.*A veteran of the italian campaign and one of napoleon's few friends.*Incredibly brave*,he had risen from the ranks from common soldier.A fierce fighter ,*lannes was one of napoleon's finest marshals*.Killed in action 1809.Commanded the V corps in 1805.He embodied napoleon's remark -'
_''In every french soldier's knapsack is a marshal's baton"_



​*Michel Ney.*In 1805 he had not yet served directly under napoleon and was eager to do this.A firebrand soldier,incredibly courageous-for which he was named_ 'The bravest of the brave_'.*An unpredictable commander*,the redheaded ney *on one day could single handedly turn the tide of a battle,on another commit disastrous blunders.*Commanded the VI corps of the grande armee.



​*Pierre augereau*.Napoleon's old comrade from the italian campaign.*Dogged fighter*.He had risen from the ranks.Was brave but corrupt*.Commanded the VII corps,*the smallest in the grande armee in 1805.The 7th corps was situated on the south west french coast and not on the camp of boulogne like the other corps.

Apart from these were ofcourse,*Marshal Massena.Napoleon's best marshal in 1805.*After his stellar performance in the italian campaign in 1796 he had increased his fame by repulsing the russians at zurich in the war of the second coalition and in his defence of genoa thereafter.In 1805 he was sent by napoleon to command the french forces in italy,so id not mentioned here.

Apart from these *Jourdan* and *moncey *were 2 more marginal marshals who seldom held important commanders.*Marshal mortier *would later take part in the campaign.(can't give all pics due to 10 limit).*Brune* was left defending the french coast.



​*Jean Baptiste Bessieres*.Commander of the imperial guard he was admired for his simple lifestyle.A close aide of napoleon's *he was a good cavalry commander but below par in independent command.*



​*Auguste Marmont*.In 1805 *he commanded II corps*.An *artillery specialist *he was an average commander otherwise.Later promoted to marshal.Did much to develop the french artillery arm.A *friend of napoleon and a veteran of the italian campaign.*

*NEXT: FRENCH INFANTRY*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
6


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH INFANTRY*






_"The french cavalry swaggered, the martial clanging of its scabbards ...
Artillerymen strode with aloof pride - was not Emperor himself also a gunner ?
But it was the sweaty soldats d'infanterie, the gravel-agitating,
beetle-crushing infantry who truly carried the French Empire 
on their burdened shoulders and bayonets." -Historian Elting._​
Infantry is considered the *queen of the battlefield*.Even with the shock effect of cavalry and the tremendous firepower of artillery it is the resilience of the infantry that makes it the *one arm capable of taking and holding land*.The french infantry under napoleon were undoubtedly among the best of their time and during the peak period of 1805-1807 unmatched at their trade.The french infantryman was known for _elan,stubbornness,dexterity and his swift marching.The infantry was the backbone of the grande army._

*ORGANIZATION:*



​
The *basic administrative unit was the regiment*.In 1803 Napoleon replaced the revolutionary demi-brigade by reinstating this designation*.An infantry regiment typically consisted of 1000-4000 men varying highly depending on the number of battalions in it.The number of battalions could vary from 2-6.In 1805 most regiments had 2 or 3 battalions plus 1 depot battalion.The depot battalion trained new incoming conscripts and provided reinforcements to fill out depleted frontline battalions.*

France was divided into nearly 150 administrative subunits,and regiments were raised usually from area accordingly.A regiment was commanded by a colonel.

​

*

1 grenadier company (80-90 men)
*
 


*

1 voltigeur company (120 men)
*
 


*

7 fusilier companies (120 men each) 
1 Chef d'bataillon (mounted)
1 Adjudant-Major - in the rank of captain
1 Sous-Adjudant-Major - in the rank of lieutenant
1 Adjudant Sous-officer - in the rank of senior NCO
1 Drum-corporal


*

*The basic tactical unit was the battalion.*In 1805 A french standard line infantry battalion* consisted of 9 companies.7 companies were standard line infantry or fusiliers,1 company was formed of elite assault troops -the grenadiers specializing in close quarter bayonet fighting,and one company of voltigeurs,light infantry which acted as skirmishers and screened the advance of the main body.In practice though the fusiliers of the main body often joined in to act as light skirmishers.*This provided the french armies with great flexibility and gave rise to the europe wide complaint of swarms of french skirmisher hordes in battle.The battalion was* commanded by a major.*

A light infantry battalion,which was *increasingly blurred in function with the line infantry had the same organisation of 9 companies per battalion.*The difference was in more *intensive training and better espirit de corps*.Here 7 companies of fusliers were renamed_* chasseurs*_,the voltigeurs as _*light voltigeurs *_and the grenadiers renamed _*carabiners*_.These different troop types had seperate uniforms.


In all France entered the conflict with *133 line infantry regiments and 36 light infantry regiments.A battalion at full strength comprised some 1200 men,though normal strength varied from 600/700- 1000.*



​THE COMPANY - Of the 9 company battalions,each company had 1 platoon which was the tactical unit of manuevre.(essentially Company being same as platoon,but company being an administartive designation while platoon a tactical one).
*Every infantry company/platoon comprised 120 men.The grenadier companies however had 80-90 men*.( section of a grenadier company or an understrength one shown in picture)



​In battle the platoons were formed up in sections which participated in the linear firing sequences and movements of line,square and column tactics.(described later)

*TRAINING :*Training of conscripts remained rudimentary.He recieved *2-3 weeks of basic instruction on the depot and fired a few musket shots.*More emphasis was placed on bayonet fighting and building up endurance for marching.Real training began once he joined his unit and* 'learned his trade' from the veterans.*Thus as long as the veterans remained the grande armee's quality remained high.(problem in later years).In the camp of boulougne however more specialized training had taken place.Weekly divisional manueveres,3 days of instense tarining per week plus large scale exercises a month all helped into shaping of a peerless force.Davout also included training in night fighting.

*EQUIPMENT :*



​
The main weapon of the french soldier was the* charleville flintlock musket with a socket bayonet*.It was a very reliable weapon and is generally considered one of the best if not the best musket of the napoleonic era along with the british brown bess.Grenadiers and voltigeurs also carried a sabre.Range of the musket was *250 yards but was really accurate at 100 yards.*It was this accuracy and slow rate of fire of muskets that required them to be massed together in packed linear formations to deploy the desired massed fire effect.





Grande Armee Fusilier.
_''Good line infantry is without doubt the sinews of an army''-Napoleon._​The french infantry were reknowned for their *speed of marching *which astonished contemporary observers and strong offensive spirit.*Capital punishment was abolished in the french army*,unique in the armies of its time.A great advanatge of napoleon's organization of his infantry was that *he had more officers and NCOs per unit than his adversaries*.This gave french units greater cohesion and flexibility in battle.





A french carabiner.​Carabiners and grenadiers were elite assault troops ,mostly the biggest and bravest of a battalion.They wore* distinctive bearskin caps *to symbolize their elite status.





French light infantry chasseur.​France developed her highly advanced light infantry tactics from the days of revolutionary horde warfare.This legacy was carried on and perfected in the grande armee era.Chasseurs and voltigeurs would deploy in front of the main army body and begin incessant harassing fire,which combined with artillery served served to create gaps in the enemy front where cavalry and line infantry could seek exploitation.The * French enjoyed great reputation as skirmishers* and rightly so. Historian Nafziger wrote that only the French can lay claim to the universal employment of their line infantry as skirmishers.Prussian general Scharnhorst maintained that the individual French soldier, epitomized by the light infantryman, had decided most of the tactical engagements of the war. Scharnhorst wrote:

_"The physical ability and high inteligence of the common man enables the French light infantryman to profit from all advantages offered by the terrain and the general situation, while the phlegmatic Germans, Bohemians and Dutch form an open ground and do nothing but what their officers order them to do."_



​_*THE EAGLE *: _As a regimental standard napoleon *introduced the eagle in imitation of the roman legion.*This served as a *rallying point for a regiment in battle as well as raising unit morale*.To lose the regiment's eagle was *ultimate disgrace* for the unit.

​*NEXT: Infantry formations and small unit tactics.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
4 | Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*INFANTRY FORMATIONS :*



​Napoleonic warfare was *essentially linear*.The linear nature of battle was determined by the state of technology.The musket while a very effective weapon,still took quite long to reload and most importantly was* inaccurate beyond short-mid ranges*(75-100 yards = 20-30% efficiency,200 yrds=1-2% efficiency),thus to provide c*oncentrated firepower musketeers were grouped together in closed ranks for massed volleys*.Also only infantry in close formation could repel cavalry as infantry caught in the open were liable to be cut down in swathes.Troops were deployed in *blocks with spaces in between for retreat,reforming and reinforcement.*

While line infantry performed in this sequential orchestrated pattern,light infantry acted much like modern infantry-as individuals.Marksmen and skirmishers harassing the enemy and screening the main body.They *used terrain features* and cover to full extent,something line infantry couldn't do because that would break up the shape of the formations.*Light infantry were however vulnerable to cavalry* if they strayed too far from the main body or got caught on open ground scattered.This pattern of fighting led to the adoption of common formations of fighting all over europe.These are discussed below.



​
*LINE FORMATION:*The line formation was the* premier formation used for musket firefights,*it utilized the complete firepower of a battalion.Men were drawn up 3 ranks deep to deliver volleys.Thus *all available muskets were brought into action.*However as time went on often 2 rank deep were used,as the 3rd men would fire too often resulted in friendly fires into the backs of their own infantry.The 3 rank remained but were increasingly used to replace those killed in the first 2 ranks and for reloading.The french army of this period employed the* 3 rank firing system in line.*

The difficulty with advancing lines was their sensitivity to terrain and order. The* irregularities of the terrain caused the ranks to become ragged, the battalion bowed in the middle and sometimes broke completely in half*. A line of two battalions on a battlefield would be halting to dress more frequently than one battalion. The long line made the troop more difficult to manoeuvre and to turn. For these reasons, commanders used* lines only for short distances and over open terrain with no serious obstacles. Line formation thus allowed pouring of large volumes of firepower,but was difficult to manuever and extremely vulnerable to flank attacks and cavalry charges*.(thin density,long time to turn)



​
Above,a* 9 company battalion formed up in line.Elite grenadier company to the right and voltigeurs left.Voltigeurs usually deployed as screen in front.*



​Above,the deployment of a company/platoon(same) in line.Each block represents a single soldier.A *company/platoon was divided in combat into 2 sections* for better command and control and superior fire discipline.( in those days without radio men could only hear commands within earshot during din of battle).Left wing and right wing.

In case of light infantry acting as skirmishers.3 sections were formed from a company.Left wing,centre and right wing.*The wings containing the bulk of the company did the active skirmishing while the centre section remained in close order as a rallying point which could quickly form square* .If attacked by cavalry the wings would take refuge with the centre.






The density of men in line during skirmishing and ordered battle.​There were *several methods of delivering musketry.*The principal among them were -

_FIRE BY PLATOON_ -The companies/platoons of the battalion* fired in succession( 3-rank volleys of the whole platoon),either moving from one flank to another or from both flanks towards the centre.*Thus some part of the battalion was always keeping up a steady fire of massed 3 rank volleys on the enemy even as the other platoons reloaded.

_FIRE BY FILE -_ Lesser used method.3 ranks of each file of a platoon fired simultaneously then reloaded even as the next file in the platoon fired.Kept up a more* constant harassing fire throughout the line,but volume of firepower was uneven and low *compared to massed volleys of the whole platoon at once.

_FIRE BY RANK- _*Throughout the whole line,first the 3rd rank fired while other 2 knelt,then 2nd rank then first rank.*Steady continous fire but no simultaneous 3 rank volleys possible.

_FIRE BY BATTALIONS _- Used in large scale firefights involving multiple battalions,whole battalion fired at once then reloaded,then next battalion and so on.Difficult to co-ordinate and seldom used.

_FIRE AND ADVANCE_* - *They were taught an advancing fire where the* battaion would advance alternate platoons, which would fire when they halted. The nonfiring pelotons would then advance. *





(A battalion in column,9 companies in formation)​
*THE COLUMN* *FORMATION :*Columns were the simplest and most used formations amongst the french.It was particularly favoured by french commanders due to its mobility.They were of 2 types- March Column and Battalion Column.

March Column(_Colonne de Marche_): The best formation for *rapid or sustained movement of troops* and a good melee attacking formation, but it offered little firepower and was also vulnerable to flank attack, ambush, artillery and "funneling".

Attack Column(_Colonne d'Attaque_): A *wide column of infantry*, almost a hybrid of line and column, with l*ight infantry skirmishers in front to disrupt the enemy and screen the column's advance*. Once the column closed, the skirmishers would move off to its flanks, then the column *would fire a massed musket salvo and charge with their bayonets.* An excellent formation against a standard, thin line. The Attack Column was *developed from the "Mob" or "Horde" tactics of the early French revolutionary armies*. Its disadvantages were a lack of massed firepower and vulnerability to artillery fire.





(4 battalions deployed in attack columns,8 companies in formation and voltigeur company screening)​
Columns were called by their frontage and depth. The frontage could be either 'division'[not the infantry division] (here means just 2 companies) or platoon (means 1 company). The company was an administrative unit, the tactical unit was the platoon (_peloton_). 





(Above depicts different columns with frontages.*Note this depicts a post 1808 french column.Post 1808 grande armee re-organization put 6 companies per battalion*.Above diagram depicts that.In 1805 era number of platoons/companies would be different ,but spacing and principles same)​Strengths of Column :
Column was the *simplest of all formations and the fastest to advance and maneuver*, an excellent device for bringing men more rapidly into action. The speed mattered as it was important to minimize the amount of time spent under artillery fire while advancing against the enemy. It was very useful to use with conscripts.
Column* advanced without problems over every terrain* and in various speeds. In contrast tthe long line required 'redressing' - the faster the movement and the more obstacles (bushes, fences, ditches, wounded and killed men and horses) the more disordered the line became.Columns were *better at handling flank attacks*(though it was not desirable)
Because of column's narrow front it was easier to pass through a broken or wooded terrain. In villages and towns only columns were able to move.The column also *offered greater shock impact.*
The compact column was steadier than hollow square against cavalry. There were numerous cases where even poorly trained troops formed in compact mass repulsed the best cavalry. The *depth of the column meant often it could repulse cavalry without forming square* and in any case *could form square much faster*.French manuals stated 100 seconds to form square from line to only 30 seconds from column.





[Above-Forming from column to line]​
Weaknesses of column:

Only the front lines of column would bring their muskets into action.This made the formation *deficient in firepower and at a serious disadvantage against line in a prolonged firefight.*
Columns were *highly vulnerable to artillery* due to their packed nature.(more on this next post)

*Next: Line vs Column,Square,Other formations.Complex large scale divisional combinations.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
6


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*LINE VS COLUMN *





_''Columns don't break through lines unless with superior artillery''-Napoleon_​
​The main advantages of the column over the line were* mobility,shock potential,less vulnerability to flanks and superior defense against cavalry*.However it had key disadvantages as well compared to line.It was *deficient in firepower *unable to bring the full power of all its muskets into action,and it was *highly vulnerable to artillery* due to its packed nature.*Line on the other hand was difficult to manuever and especially vulnerable to cavalry.*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us​Above depicts the *advantage of a line in a firefight*.It offered far more volume of firepower and also *offered flanking oppurtunities*.However if a resolute column even after taking heavy losses in its forward troops managed to close to melee distance it would gain the advantage over 2-3 rank deep line.



​Relative vulnerabilities against artillery rounds.*Against roundshot column was very vulnerable,whole files could be wiped out* if hit compared to the thin 2-3 rank deep line.*Against close range canister shot however more or less both were equally vulnerable.*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us​*SQUARE :*Classic infantry formation for defence against cavalry. Soldiers would* form a hollow square at least three or four ranks deep on each side, with officers and artillery or cavalry in the middle*. It offered infantry their best protection against charges, especially on good defensive terrain such as on the top or reverse slope of a hill. Squares were slow moving, almost stationary targets, however. This, along with their density, *made squares very vulnerable to artillery and to a lesser extent, infantry fire*. Once broken, squares tended to completely collapse.The square was the *universal anticavalry formation*. Each nation formed it according to the requirements of its battalion organization.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[2 Ranks firing,other 2 present a wall of steel bayonets to the advancing horsemen]​There were *several methods of forming square from line or column*.Below are 8 companies forming a perfect square from line.Grenadier company not shown.








Above,a *brigade sized square of 4 battalions ,8 companies each.*(either gren or voltigeur not included) from french 1791 manuals.​*MIXED ORDER FORMATION (Ordre Mixte)*:This was a *unique french formation-a hybrid between line and column*.It required discipline to carry out and was used heavily during the glory years of the grande armee.Some units (usually regiments or battalions in size) would be placed in line formation, with other units in attack column behind and in between them. This *combined the firepower of the line with the speed, melee and skirmishing advantages of the attack column*. It also had some of the disadvantages of both, so support from artillery and cavalry were especially vital for this tactic to succeed.This formation was the* prefered choice for napoleon.*Most often the mixed order consisted of 1-2 battalions in line and 1-2 battalions in columns. Sometimes the formation was larger. Napoleon recommended to his generals that they have several battalions in lines and several in columns by division (frontage 2 companies) with half intervals. The half-intervals - in this case the length of platoon - enabled to quickly form squares against cavalry and to maneuver rapidly.





Above,one of the earliest uses of this formation*.Napoleon's use of mixed order at tagliamento.A 3 battalion demi-brigade(later coined regiment).2 battalions in columns and 1 battalion in line*.Note each block denotes 2 companies.So 8 companies on each flank in column and 8 in line at the centre.The ninth company from each battalion screening as skirmishers.



​A variation of the formation.General(later marshal) suchet's use of the mixed order at jena 1806 vs prussians.*2 battalions on each flank in column.3 battalions in line up front and back*.It almost resembles a square and could deploy against cavalry quickly.Note 8-company battalions are depicted.The 9th companies are out in front skirmishing and not shown here.






General Desaix's* famous use of the mixed order at the battle of marengo 1800*.3 demi-brigades in mixed order and in *echelon formation.*​In practice each *french corps commander was given freedom to make his own tactical choices* according to the terrain,opposition and resources at hand.Ney prefered column,Lannes used both line and column,soult prefered column,marmont line,davout used both,napoleon prefered mixed order.In case whatever their preferances it didn't mean they wouldn't use the other formations.Formations were switched as and when needed.
​*NEXT: Examples of Various combinations of the formations used by french commanders and misc.French cavalry.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*DIVISION -LEVEL COMBINATIONS *





[*Standard french advance towards the enemy in battalion columns,skirmisher line screening*.3- battalion regiment advancing.With enough space in between to efficiently deploy in line for a firefight or charge with bayonet in column]



​
[One example,of a french divisional engagement.*One regiment from each of the 2 brigades in line with artillery support in the firefight*.The* 2 nd regiments of these brigades in column some way back for reinforcemnt of deplted line or exploitation of any gap in enemy line*.A 5th ad-hoc regiment is shown here as a last assault reserve.This is possibly a temporary formation ,2 of the enagged regiments most probably had 3 battalions in them instead of 2.These were amalgamated into a seperate ad-hoc regiment.Or this was reinforced division with an extra regiment along with 2 brigades.*Cavalry remains in reserve for expoiltation and pursuit*]





Morand's division of Davout's III corps at Auerstadt 1806.*One of the greatest examples of tactical flexibility and discipline* of the napoleonic period.Division approaches in march column,enroute rear battalions form up beside the immediately in front battalion and thus* into attack column formation by increasing their frontage* ,while simultaneously throwing forward a skirmisher screen.From here they* deploy into 3 rank-deep line formation with the corps artillery deployed on the right *supporting them.Prussian infantry attack is repulsed(not shown) by platoon firing in line formation.Division then advances.Blucher's massed cavalry attacks the division.(not shown).*From line division forms square *and drives them off.*Then reforms into attack columns continues to press the attack* and routs the prussians.An incredible display of manuevering under fire non-stop ,the pressure on the prussian front was never slackened.





Procedure for throwing forward a skirmisher screen.Above shows a 6-company battalion each with 2 sections(in effect from 1808) but* same principle would be used for 9 company battalion*.The* 2 sections of the voltigeur company to the left flank of the battalion advances and forms into a skirmish line*.See just behind the skirmish line is a 3rd temporary section.(while skirmishing as i mentioned earlier light infantry formed 3 sections,wings and centre.This is the centre)*This small centre section acts as a rallying point against a cavalry attack and remains in close order.*​*NEXT:FRENCH CAVALRY.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH CAVALRY*

_''It is not possible to fight anything but a defensive war without at least parity in cavalry.If you lose a battle your army will be lost" - Napoleon._




​*DEVELOPMENT OF THE CAVALRY ARM:*
Cavalry was for a long time the lord of the european battlefield,but with the advancement of the age of gunpowder it had ceased to be the single handed battle-winners of days past.It still *remained a vital arm nonetheless,and acted as a force multiplier.*
The *french revolution devastated the french cavalry*.Bulk of the nobility served in the cavalry and they emigrated leaving the cavalry army without a major proportion of its officers.The rigours of the revolutionary wars created new leaders from the ranks but *when bonaparte assumed power it was still inferior to the other mounted forces of europe*,though quite numerous.*Napoleon sought to rebuild the cavalry and in time it would become the dread of europe*.Napoleon inherited no less than 85 regiments of light,medium and heavy cavalry,many of them understrength.Through thorough reorganization by 1805 a much* more cohesive and powerful force would be built up.*


*ORGANIZATION:*
_''The squadron will be to the cavalry what the battalion is for the infantry"- Napoleon._



​
*The regiment was both an administrative and tactical unit *for all types of french cavalry commanded by a colonel.*It was composed of 3 or 4 squadrons(4 desired)*,which was the main tactical sub-unit.The *nominal strength of a full strength 4 squadron regiment in 1805 would have been 700-800 sabres.*



​
Above,a representation of a french squadron.Note that each block of 'privates' does not represent 1 man(would extend diagram too much if each man represented).*Squadron consisted of 2 companies, each commanded by a captain.* The senior of the captains commanded the squadron.(u can see position of captains in diagram).
*Theoritical strength of a squadron varied from 150-250.However on campaign attrition often reduced this to around 150 or less.*

Squadrons were composed of 2 companies,the lowest tactical sub-unit.In 1805 nominal paper strength of a cuirassier heavy cavalry company was -
*3 Officers: Captain and 2 Lieutenants (Captain was allowed 3 horses, lieutenant 2 mounts)*
*1 Marechal-des-logis Chef (Sergeant-major)*
*2 Marechal des logis (Sergeants)*
*1 Fourrier*
*4 Brigadiers (Corporals)*
*Trumpeter*
*74 privates*​Of the 8 companies of a regiment the* first company*(except in heavy cavalry regiments which were themselves elite formations) *was called elite and rode black horses*.(Anyone wondering how 2-company squadron could be 200-250 men full strength with above numbers,well it only gives strength of cuirassier company.Medium and light cavalry had 100-120 privates)

*LIGHT CAVALRY:*Light cavalry of the period consisted of hussars,chasseurs and lancers.In 1805 there were not yet any lancer regiments in the grande armee.(dragoons were medium cavalry and cuirassiers /carabiniers heavy cavalry)The primary missions given the light cavalry were *reconnaissance, screening, advance guard, and pursuit missions. They could also be subdivided into smaller-sized units for use as escort and on outpost duty.*
Napoleon relied on his *light cavalry to gain and maintain contact with the enemy and to screen his movements. A successful screen would deny the enemy valuable information with regard to the location, size, and composition of Napoleon’s forces. *The light cavalry was also employed as couriers and used to secure the French lines of communication. Along with reconnaissance, however, one of the most significant contributions the light cavalry made to Napoleon’s campaigns was in the *role of pursuit*.Often it was the use of the light cavalry, *pursuing a defeated and retreating enemy*, which proved decisive in completing the destruction of the enemy force.



​*CHASSEURS E CHEVAL* -(Horse Chasseurs):
The *least glamorous yet most numerous of the french light cavalry were the mounted chasseurs.*They carried out the bulk of the above mentioned light cavalry duties*,in 1805 they consisted of 24 regiments.*



​
Their uniforms were *mostly green*.In battle they would *protect the flanks of the heavy and medium cavalry and charge targets of oppurtunity,plus pursuit and screening as usual.*They were armed with* curved sabres,pistols and carbines*.Skirmishing with carbines was an important part of their duties.



​*HUSSARS -*Hussars,the forefathers of european light cavalry spread from hungarians in austrian service to eventually all european armies.The hussars were the *most dashing,arrogant and reckless of all cavalrymen**.*The Hussar considered himself as better horseman and swordsman than everybody else. *Bragging, smoking a pipe, drinking, and dueling were his habits.Notorious womanizers,they also wore the most flamboyant dresses.*



​
They insulted the dragoons with songs and derided the chasseurs as less dashing.Even though their 'official' role was that of light cavalry,*hussars often went head to head with any enemy in pitched battles*.Lasalle,the famous daredevil hussar general boasted -
_''Any hussar who isn't dead by the age of thirty is a blackguard''- LaSalle_



​
The hussars were armed similar to chasseurs.They* won the most battle honours of all french cavalry* during the napoleonic wars.*In 1804 Napoleon had 12 active regiments of hussars.*Hussars were often brigaded with chasseurs in a corps.(each corps had a light cavalry brigade or division for integral screening,recon and pursuit capabilities).The most famous of these was _Colbert's 'Infernal Brigade'._



​
*French light cavalry sabre.*Light cavalry used carbines/muskets for skirmishing.In battle charges were done with sabre after discharging their pistols at close range.Light cavalry wore no armour.



​
*NEXT: Dragoons; Cuirassiers & Carabiniers; Napoleon's StrategicEmployment of Cavalry; Analysis of French cavalry; French Cavalry Formations & Tactics;Famous french cavalry leaders.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH CAVALRY II *



​*DRAGOONS:*

Dragoons made up the medium cavalry of the day.*Napoleon possesed 25(later 30) regiments of dragoons*,though *4 of them were dismounted *due to lack of horses.The dragoons were equipped with a long straight sword (for thrusting), pistols, a dragoon musket (which was shorter than the infantry models), and a bayonet. 



​
They typically wore brass helmets and tall boots.
Because of their mobility and increased firepower, as compared to other cavalry units, *dragoons were used to seize key terrain for the main body or employed on the flanks with security force missions. Dragoons were also employed as battle cavalry for charges and as mounted infantrymen.*


​
The *main debate around dragoons was whether they were mounted infantry or charge cavalry with increased firepower*.Napoleon initially, i.e during this period envisaged them as mounted infantry.



​
[Dragoons dismounted skirmishing as infantry]​One drawback of Napoleon’s dragoons was that as they ceased to be truly effective cavalry, they degenerated into mediocre infantry as well. Because they had horses, they tended to stay mounted and their dismounted skills waned. But because they were also expected to perform as dismounted infantrymen, their performance with cavalry and maneuver skills suffered. *Thus, after 1807, Napoleon abandoned the idea of using dragoons as mounted infantry and decided to return the dragoons to their original role of medium cavalry.*

*HEAVY CAVALRY*



​
[French cuirassiers-Top of the food chain]​
*CUIRASSIERS:*When Napoleon came to power he inherited 28 regiments of largely understrength heavy cavalry.Much of them were heavy cavalry mostly in name.Only 2 regiments had body armour.The use of body armour or cuirasses in europe had declined to the point of being nonexistent.Only a handful regiments in the russian and prussian guards still used cuirasses and that too only with the front chestplate.Neither austria nor britain used armoured cavalry,which was considered an anachronism.Napoleon first used the best troopers from the understrength regiments and used them to fill up the ranks of the other regiments to 4 squadron per regiment.In this way *12 full strength cuirassier regiments were formed* .The rest of the men left in the other regiments were converted to dragoons.These 12 regiments were then *uparmoured with the full plate cuirass*.All were ready by 1805.



​
The *most feared among all french horsemen*,The French cuirassiers were the* descendants of the medieval knights, who could turn a battle with their sheer weight,massed shock and brute force. *
These were the *big men on big horses who were held in reserve exclusively for service in battle*.Because of the weight of their armour and weapons, both trooper and horse had to be big and strong, and could consequently put a lot of force behind their charge.They were *never parcelled out among the individual corps,but kept concentrated in a central heavy cavalry reserve* in cavalry divisions.Cuirassiers were also *exempt from escort and picket duty *and used solely in pitched battle.



​
Due to their large size and heavy armor, which increased their protection and survivability, the heavy cavalry was *Napoleon’s decisive combat arm that could deliver a devastating blow upon enemy units when properly employed.*Typically heavy cavalry charges were used in conjunction with the artillery. *Following an artillery barrage, the heavy cavalry charged forward in mass in order to penetrate enemy lines and exploit any tactical success*. Napoleon also used his heavy cavalry to counterattack any enemy cavalry assault.



​
The heavy cavalry,was equipped and armed almost like the knights of old with a* heavy cuirass(breastplate) and helmets of brass and iron and armed with straight long sabers, pistols and later carbines.*Few cuirassiers ever used firearms except pistols,trusting solely to cold steel.Though the cuirass could not protect against flintlock musket fire,* it could deflect shots from long range, offered moderate protection from pistol fire and could protect the wearer from ricochets. More importantly, in an age which saw cavalry used in large numbers, the breastplates provided protection against the swords and lances of opposing cavalry.*Cuirassiers were the worst nightmare of lancers,lancers were used to outreaching their opponents like hussars and dragoon with their lance -but usually found themselves helpless against the armour of the cuirassiers.

Cuirassiers *often made a strong impression on friend and foe alike*.The british who had never faced these metal clad horsemen in spain,were very impressed with them at waterloo.They believed them to be_ 'bonaparte's bodyguard_'.After waterloo the british adopted the cuirassier's armour and straight sword for their own Household cavalry.In the grande armee itself they were nicknamed the _'Steel waistcoats_' or the_ 'Emperor's Big boots'._

*CARABINIERS -A-CHEVAL :*



​
The other heavy cavalry were the horse carabiniers.Just 2 regiments were present,their regimental histories dating back to before Louis XIV.These were *considered elite heavy cavalry*.They were used in the same fashion and armed similar to cuirassiers.But they lacked cuirasses in 1805.They wore blue dress with black bearskin caps,and rode exclusively black horses.*They were given cuirasses and a whole dress makeover in 1809*.Their outfits in 1805 were very similar to the elite horse grenadiers of the imperial guard.



​Heavy cavalry and dragoons used a* straight heavy thrusting sword.Unlike the curved sabres these were honed to use the point instead of the slash.*The thrust was more deadly than the cut.Also the longer reach of the thrusting sword gave a small advantage in the initial clash between opposing horsemen.(an advantage multiplied if u also had body armour)


*NAPOLEON'S EMPLOYMENT OF HIS CAVALRY ARM :*
_
''Cavalry is useful before,during and after the battle'' -Napoleon_​
Napoleon made great use of his cavalry arm,adding a *strategic dimension* to their role.
Napoleon’s tactical methods involved* three phases during which the cavalry played a critical role in each*. The first phase was the movement to contact in which the light cavalry, performing reconnaissance missions forward of the advancing main body, would establish contact with the enemy forces. This would set the conditions for the advance guard to fix the enemy, phase two. The second phase began as the main body’s advance guard began to engage the enemy. While this was taking place, the light cavalry would then position themselves off to a flank in order to establish a screen line that would conceal the maneuver force’s positioning from the enemy, prior to the impending flank attack. The third phase involved the reinforcement of the advanced guard’s fight as they engaged the enemy in a battle of attrition. Once the enemy was fixed, Napoleon would then launch a flanking attack to cut off the enemy’s line of retreat and force him to extend and fight in two directions at once.
It was then at this apex of the line, where the enemy was typically weakest, that Napoleon selected for his point for penetration. A massed *artillery bombardment would devastate the weakened enemy line, and the heavy cavalry would be committed to smash the line and exploit the enemy.* Once the artillery and heavy cavalry created the gap, the light cavalry would then be committed to follow through and begin the pursuit.(each of these phases will be described with diagrams in later section-Napoleon's art of war)

Thus light and medium cavalry were the main types useful before and after the battle,while they played a supporting role in battle.While the heavy cavalry was useful exclusively in battle.For this purpose the *entire heavy cavalry was massed into a central cavalry reserve.The light cavalry was distributed among the various corps and some dragoons as well.*The cavalry corps had the massed heavy cavalry regiments,plus more dragoon regiments and its own light cavalry regiments(those not distributed among the corps)so *that they could perform screening and reconssaince for the entire army.This huge cavalry corps or reserve was commanded by marshal murat and had its own artillery support.*


*NEXT: French Cavalry tactics,commanders,analysis.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH CAVALRY TACTICS:*



​
*ADVANTAGES OF FRENCH CAVALRY :*French cavalrymen in general were inferior in horsemanship and swordsmanship to the german and russian horsemen.Yet they won astonishing successes throughout the napoleonic wars.This has been attributed to several causes.

_"When I speak of excellent French cavalry, I refer to its impetous bravery, and not to its perfection; for it does not compare with the Russian or German cavalry either in horsemanship, organization, or in care of the animals."_-_Jomini,military thinker._

_"The French cavalry was, on the whole, poorly mounted and poorly equipped; its men were awkward horsemen. Yet it outclassed its opponents simply because, when order rang out and trumpets clarioned 'Charge !' it put in its spurs and charged all out, charged home !" _-_Archduke Charles,The best austrian commander._​Many believed that the impetous nature of mounted combat appealed to the impulsive gallic spirit and that it was *naturally suited to the frenchman's disposition*.Indeed throughout the middle ages france had been the centre of european chivalry and knighthood.

A more important reason lay in *superior french organization.*
The *French consistently have the lowest ratios of number of troopers per leader/officer among the major powers *and
of the French cavalry, the cuirassiers have the lowest: from 4.6 to 6.3. Other nations have far less leadership: Russia-7.8, Britain- 6.1, Austria- 8.1, and Prussia- 6.5.This *abundance of officers gave them superior control and flexibility*.This advantage lasted until 1813,when the russian campaign had devastated the french cavalry corps.

This point was more deeply researched by historian Nafziger,and he points out the *superior positioning of the leaders in a french cavalry squadron compared to other powers as a major factor.*(First picture of a french cuirassier squadron of over 100 strong gives an idea).





Above depicts the placement of officers and NCOs in a french squadron.​The french system of placement is* very well balanced*.The *squadron is divided into 4 troops or manuever elements*,each one of these have an officer leading it.Plus the senior captain of the squadron in front giving overall guidance.
They ensure squadron will go precisely in the direction desired and that troopers would not go too forward and thus lose alignment.Each of the four manuever sub-units also have a NCO on their flanks giving* excellent lateral control*,aiding in turning movements and preventing files from becoming loose.To the rear the rear officers push the men forward,ensure they closed up properly for the charge and prevented men from stopping(thus disrupting momentum of the whole body) or deserting to the rear when opposing bodies collided.The junior captain is to the rear centre.The french placement of officers thus gave *very good frontal and lateral control,as well as the ability to rally quickly after a charge*.(very important lest they be countercharged when disorganized)





Russian and british cavalry in comparison.​The russian system is closest to the french and *quite effective*.*Frontally they are near identical to the french* and would provide equally good control.Laterally the NCos are placed on flanks of the maneuver elements but alternately,there are not so many of them as in the french.Each flank of the 4 manuever elements do not have one as in they french case,and the extreme flanks of the second line are exposed.So* lateral control is inferior than the french*,turning and flank action would be more problematic.Rear control is similar to the french,however the number of NCOs is lesser and there is no overall superior officer for guidance like the french junior captain.So *rear control is also marginally inferior.*

The major flaw in the british system is that *all officers except the squadron commander upfront are integrated into the front ranks themselves.Forward leadership thus is left to just one man* who has to at once make tactical decisions on the movement of his squadron,provide directional guidance to all 4 manuevering elements,make sure the squadron moves in the precise direction desired and also ensure none of the troops move ahead and break alignment.It is very difficult for him to perform all of these tasks simultaneously with complete effectiveness.British *lateral control however is excellent *and the bulk of the squadrons leaders have been employed for this task.Like the french they box the troops in and keep the files tight for good shock impact.An adequate number of leaders ensure *satisfactory rear control*.The british squadron due to its* poor forward control* would have difficulty stopping the charge or rallying afterwards.While the french system of placing multiple officers in front of their men ensured that troopers kept their heads and didn't charge off or scatter in the heat of battle,the l*oss of forward control and resultant disorganization was frequent occurance for british cavalry.*(example waterloo)




​
The p*russian cavalry squadron is identical to the british in the frontal control aspect and suffers all the same problems*.Lateral control too is quite poor due to small number of leaders and the left flank being exposed without any leader.The *rear control is excellent and heavily emphasized,this placement relies on pushing the squadron rather than leading it*.The prussians from late 1812 adopted a different system that was very similar to the french.

_"The enemy [Hungarian hussars] had charged us 3 or 4 times during this engagement. Some of them would break into our ranks, many passed right through and circled back to regain their lines, and after charge they ended in complete disorganization. The French, on the other hand, although they also lost formation after a charge, kept together far more and every time were quicker to regain order. ... although the Hungarians drove home their attacks with determination, they were harder to reform into some sort of order. The French, on the other hand, knew that their own horses lacked the Austrians' speed and endurance, and would launch their attacks from closer range and so retained formation right to the end of the charge, and regained it more quickly afterwards." -French officer._

The austrians had the *lowest numbers of officers per men,to compound this they had the worst frontal control of all,having zero leaders upfront even worse than the 1 in the british and prussian case*.They emphasized lateral control and tight packing,having the largest number here.Consequently austrian cavalry,particularly the hungarians despite being superb horsemen were regularly routed by the french in mid-large scale engagements that required frontal control.

Due to the excellent balance and organization of the french cavalry squadrons,they became *famous for actions in mass or large scale engagements.*French cavalry launched some of the greatest massed charges of the napoleonic wars involving over 10,000 horsemen at eylau,borodino and leipzig.The french advantage in large scale engagements was not unnoticed -​
_"I considered our (British) cavalry so inferior to the French from the want of order, that although I considered one squadron a match for two French, I didn't like to see four British opposed to four French: and as the numbers increased and order, of course, became more necessary I was the more unwilling to risk our men without having a superiority in numbers."-Wellington_



​
*LIGHT CAVALRY SKIRMISHING:*Above picture shows a hypothetical example of french dragoons skirmishing.1,2 and 3 depict a scenario of dismounted dragoons formed up in a skirmish line.They would operate in pairs,one firing while the other reloaded.Little to their rear are the small group of officers(2) directing the fire.To their rear are the horses of dismounted dragoons.

(4 )depicts a similar but seperate scenario where the dragoons are skirmishing while mounted.In each case a small mounted reserve is kept nearby to intervene if necessary with shock action(5).


*CAVALRY FORMATIONS:*



​Cavalry typically used 3 formations*.Line,Column and Echelon*.The line was the most common,the *scwarm attack was used only by prussian and saxon cavalry.*

_The Line Formation:_

This was the *standard formation.*It allowed the use of every available sabre at contact and also to outflank an enemy by its wide frontage.Usually 2 lines were formed,the *second reserve line reinforced the initial attack or attempted a flank.*Often light and heavy cavalry were used together,the light cavalry either screened the buildup of heavy cavalry or remained behind or on the flanks of the heavy cavalry.In the second case they would charge the flanks and rear of the enemy cavalry after the heavy cavalry had engaged from the front.For this,sometimes a third line was formed.The russians were most notable for use of this tactic.(This caused french cavalry severe problems at heilsberg in 1807,one of the very few large scale cavalry engagements before 1812 where the french came off second best despite superior numbers-due to flank and rear attacks from light cavalry)





One of the common ways of moving from column to line.*Changing from line to column and column to line was similar to that of infantry.*



​The _Attaque en echiquer_ or Checkerboard formation attack was a *variation of the line formation.*The gaps in the line allowed the* first wave to retire while the other continued the assault.*Here it is being used against an austrian battalion mass(used instead of hollow square).The *multi wave attack will test the defences from different angles in short succession.*

*The advantages of line formation were* - _Ability to bring maximum number of sabres into action,less vulnerable to artillery,intimidating appearance and outflanking capability._

*Its disadvantages were -* The longer the line more shallow it was and susceptible to being broken by overwhelming mass if outstretched.Difficult to manuever and control,tended to break up over bad terrain.Finally its flanks were extremely vulnerable and if attacked tended to roll up.



​
_The Echelon Attack:_

_'_It was a formation in which each unit (squadron, regiment, brigade or division) was *positioned successively to the left ("left echelon"), or right of the rear unit* (a "right echelon"), to form a steplike line. The echelon formation was used because of *better range of vision and some space offered to many participants *in the formation. The rear echelon could be held back until the result of the first echelon's charge was clear. This could *facilitate exploiting a weakness, attacking an exposed flank as the enemy moved forward to envelop the front echelon, or to cover a withdrawal. *



​The enemy was hit by a *successive shocks as the units hit home at intervals*. This initial impact would begin the process of breaking up the linear integrity of the defending unit. As the enemy line began to destabilise a second, fresh force would strike it, accelerating its disintegration. In the case of an echelon attack there would be several successive shocks that, theoretically, would ensure its destruction.

*Next:Cavalry Tactics Contd,French cavalry commanders.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH CAVALRY TACTICS II*



​
*THE COLUMN FORMATION:*The column was *used for marching, and on the battlefield for maneuvering, advancing, and for charging. The regiment, brigade, division, and even several divisions, could be formed in column*. The column was called by its frontage and depth. For example, cavalry regiment of four squadrons (eight half-squadrons) formed in a column, could have width of one squadron, or one half-squadron. The column was also called by its depth. It means by intervals between the squadrons, or half-squadrons. The main purpose of the interval was to provide space for the squadrons, or half-squadrons, to wheel into a position if they want to form a line, or change the direction of their advance. (columns of several depth and width shown above and below)





[Hussars in close column]​
The column was widely used in the revolutionary wars,but declined in usage during the heydays of the empire.It again came into widespread usage after 1813 when the new recruits were unable to use advanced formations effectively.In general french being inferior horsemen employed columns more than the other nations.*Column was used against enemy infantry in columns or square and against heavy cavalry.*



[Cuirassiers in column]​_
Advantages of Column:_ 
*Faster,more manueverable and much better in broken terrain*.Good for using in large scale brigade/division level formations.
_Disadvantages of Column:_
*Vulnerable to artillery and inability to bring all sabres into contact *on charge due to narrower frontage than line.Liable to be flanked due to narrow frontage.

*CAVALRY VS CAVALRY:*


​
In cavalry vs cavalry engagements there were some general trends that dictated victory except for organization,training and spirit of the opposing units.

>Always be the one to charge and meet the opponent with momentum.If a squadron got charged while static,most of the time(except a few handful cases )it would be routed by the weight and momentum of the enemy charge.*Never stand and recieve a charge .*

>In a prolonged cavalry duel,the *one with the final reserve usually wins.*

>*Horses should gallop only the last part of the charge*,if they galloped from too far away they would be blown by the time they reached the enemy.This was common mistake of inexperienced units.

>The *ability to rally quickly is very important*.If caught while scattered defeat is inevitable.

>*Flank attacks almost always ensure victory.*Even the best trained cuirassiers are vulnerable to light cavalry if taken from the flank.



​
>The *thrust using the point of the sword is generally more lethal than the cut or slash*.Above, a few scenarios.A french dragoon and british cavalryman.(1)British horseman slashing and dragoon sabre raised to parry.Slash was easier to parry due to the large arc movement.(2)Dragoon thrusts with superior reach and stabs his opponent mortally.The attempted slash/parry is slow or on the wrong angle.(3)Dragoon attempts a downward thrust on a unhorsed opponent,he parries succesfully.

*CAVALRY VS INFANTRY:*





[Slash and downward thrust]​Cavalry vs infantry was a situational affair*.In line, infantry were liable to be slaughtered.*In column* cavalry could be held off,provided columns were deeply packed*..however if columns were taken *on the flank like at marengo they were still very vulnerable*.In square formation however the tables would be turned*.9 out of 10 times cavalry would fail against a square*.Only infantry with low morale were at risk .Against steady squares cavalry needed close artillery support or infantry fire to blast holes in the square to make any impact.

_''An average strength battalion with 600 men formed a square 3 ranks deep, this meant that on one side were some 150 soldiers, all of whom could fire and contributed bayonets to the hedge. They covered a frontage of about 25 m (50 men x 0.5 m). The most cavalrymen that the enemy could bring to face them were 50 in 2 ranks (25 men x 1 m). But only the men in first rank could attack at a time, some 6 muskets + bayonets confronted a single lance or saber. 
_


​_
The man with saber could not strike the infantrymen behind the bayonets - he did not have the reach. 
A lancer had a better chance although he was still outnumbered by 6 to 1. Either the lancer or his horse was far more likely to be spiked than he was to inflict any damage at all." _

Cavalry did real damage to infantry formations if they were scattered or retreating.Being both faster than them and having the height advantage.Pursuit of broken infantry was a cavalryman's dream.
_''Without cavalry,battles are without result''-Napoleon.( on the importance of pursuit)_​*HORSES: *



​
Availability of good horses was a *major factor on the performance of cavalry*.In 1*805 french had a shortage of horses* that led to 4 dragoon regiments being unhorsed.After 1805 and 1806 campaigns napoleon took austrian and prussian horses to magnificently re-equip french cavalry formations.The bigger black battle horses were more powerful and could carry men with armour,however they lacked stamina.
The *smaller horses were swifter and had more stamina,but lacked the weight and force of the bigger breeds* used by the heavy cavalry.
*
NEXT: Notable french cavalry commanders.French Artillery.*

Am i giving too many tedious details?Should i restrict more towards the actual campaign?Need some feedback on this point.Coz more details need more time and effort and obv slows down the time needed to complete.​

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
8


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH CAVALRY COMMANDERS*



​*MURAT:*​​*Leader of the french cavalry-* Marshal Joachim Murat.Born son of a priest,he joined Napoleon early and rose to prominence during the italian and egyptian campaigns.He later became the king of naples and the brother-in-law of napoleon.*Extremely brave,he had a great eye for the charge and was good at leading massed charges.He led the greatest charges of the napoleonic wars at leipzig and eylau*,and led in some other huge cavalry battles such as borodino,austerlitz and heilsberg.His great achievement was the pitiless pursuit of the prussian army after jena that ensured its destruction.He was called the_ 'First saber of europe' _and a *celebrity among cavalrymen of his day europewide*(cossacks often cheered him in the russian campaign!).​​Extravagantly dresses in his tigerskin horse he often charged just whip in hand.Napoleon complained he needed women like food.Despite being this however his overall tactics often left a lot to be desired.As he boasted himself about his tactics-​
_''Put in your spurs and ride at, over, and through anything that gets in your way !" _

_''He [Murat] loved, I may rather say, adored me. ... With me, he was my right arm. Order Murat to attack and destroy four or five thousand men in such or such a direction, it was done in a flash. But left to himself he was an imbecile, without judgement."-Napoleon_​After the 1813 campaign murat abandoned the grande armee to preserve his throne of naples.A furious napoleon refused to let him command the french cavalry at waterloo.Despite this he later lamented that he could have won waterloo had murat led the french cavalry instead of ney.He was executed by the neapolitans in 1815.​​*LaSalle:*​


​Antoinne Charles Louis De Lasalle.The* legendary hussar general*,and an age-old napoleonic fan favourite.A known daredevil,recklessly brave with reputation for drinking,dueling and womanizing.He first came to napoleon's attention in italy where he was found to have spent the night behind enemy lines seducing a woman.Napoleon would have court-martialled him when he also revealed information on austrian positions.Considering Lasalle's temperament, napoleon only remarked -​_''Commandant Lasalle,Remember that name''_​
Lasalle soon made a name for himself*,at Rivoli he alone captured six of the 11 austrian standards taken leading a devastating surprise charge with only 25 men*.In egypt he made further exploits and saved davout's life.His greatest exploit came *at stettin in prussia 1806 where he and 500 hussars bluffed the fortress with 8000 well stocked men into surrendering.*At heilsberg,he saved murat's life.He also founded the "Society of Alcoholics", which shocked the high society of Paris.And made his famous comment-​_''Any hussar who isn't dead by the age of thirty is a blackguard''_

On Lasalle's wedding,Napoleon gave Lasalle 200,000 francs towards the nuptials. When they met Napoleon asked, "When is the wedding?” Lasalle replied, "Sire, when I have enough money to buy the wedding presents and furniture". Napoleon said, "But I gave you 200,000 francs last week, what did you do with them?". Lasalle replied, "I used half to pay my debts and have lost the rest gambling". Such a confession would have broken the career of any other soldier,but napoleon merely smiled and gave him another 200,000.When the astonished prefect asked why he tolerated such conduct,bonaparte simply replied-

_"It only takes a stroke of a pen to create a prefect, but it takes twenty years to make a Lasalle"._​Lasalle served with distinction in spain before moving to join the army for the 1809 austrian campaign.To Roederer’s question if he were traveling to the front via Paris, Lasalle replied,​_"Yes, it’s the shortest way. I shall arrive at 5 a.m.; I shall order a pair of boots; I shall make my wife pregnant, and I shall depart"!_





He was considered the *finest light cavalry commander in the grande armee*.His tactical skill and control was superior to murat and he could also lead mass charges.He* trained the polish cavalry of the guard.*The poles remembered him with fondness.

_"It was in Lasalle's school that we learned outpost duty. We have kept a precious memory of this general in whom all the lovable and imposing qualities of a born marshal were combined ... He should have replaced Murat to whom he was vastly superior ..."_​Lasalle was *killed in Wagram 1809* by a headshot leading a charge pipe in hand.His loss was keenly felt.Among the commanders of the french cavalry it was said 4 could truly lead massed cavalry -Murat,Lasalle,Kellerman and Montbrun.​​*KELLERMAN:*​


​
The son of the older kellerman,victor of valmy,kellerman was an accomplished diplomat as well as a great cavalry commander.A polished individual he was however a notorious looter/embezzler.He was *less impetous but more oppurtunistic and calculating as a commander.His greatest feat came at marengo in 1800 where his 700 dragoons delivered a devastating charge that turned the battle*.He led throughout the napoleonic wars till the end at waterloo.Bulk of his service during the later part was in spain. He was wounded at waterloo.He survived the bourbon restoration and lived to see their overthrow in 1830.
He was one of the lesser hyped but consistently brilliant french cavalry commanders.​​*MONTBRUN:*​


​
*On par with lasalle,Montbrun-originally a chasseur was another brilliant commander*.He possessed an exceptional talent for controlling large formations of mixed cavalry and was less headstrong than lasalle.Montbrun performed with distinction in the revolutionary wars,then at austerlitz,in spain .His great feats were the *heroic charge at somosierra* leading the poles and his* brilliant defensive movements supporting davout in austria 1809*.He was* killed by a cannonball at borodino 1812 *in russia.He was on the verge of being promoted to marshal.​​*GROUCHY*:​


​A dragoon general of aristocratic origin,grouchy was *cautious but capable general* who served well throughout the napoleonic wars.He took good care of his soldiers.His great feat at *freidland 1807 *was to hold off uvarov's numerically superior russian cavalry using brilliant combined arms tactics.However his indecisiveness also was revealed in the same battle when towards the end he let an oppurtunity pass to completely destroy the russian army..He served well during the 1813-14 campaigns and was *made marshal for the 1815 waterloo campaign.*However his* failure to stop blucher from interfering in the battle or joining the battle himself contributed to bonaparte's downfall*. Overall a tactically solid,but cautious commander-though not one of greats.He lived until 1847 to see his tarnished reputation restored.

*D'HAUTPOUL:*​



A* heavy cavalry specialist* of ancient nobility,he was already *a legend in the french army before napoleon's rise*.An old veteran of the royal army he gave stellar service in the glory years of the grande armee.*Tall,fiery and of gigantic stature,he commanded total respect from his cuirassier and carabiniers.*Served with distinction at austerlitz and jena,leading the premier heavy cavalry divisions.At hoff his cuirassiers smashed through russian infantry squares leading to napoleon publicly embracing him.An embarassed hautpoul proclaimed only way he could repay such an honour was to get himself killed.Before the grand charge at eylau he announced-
_
"Sire, I am going to show you my big heels; they will go into the enemies' squares as if they were made of butter!"_​
His *cuirassiers performed magnificently at eylau,breaking through 3 lines of russian defences.D'hautpoul was killed near the end of the action by a cannonball* that blew away his his leg.France probably lost its best heavy cavalry commander with him.

*NANSOUTY:*​

​The other reknowned french heavy cavalry specialist,nansouty served throughout the napoleonic wars.In *1805 he was given command of the 6-regiment 1st heavy cavalry division of the cavalry reserve.*(The other heavy cavalry division being under dhautpoul).A strict officer from noble origins ,his division soon acquired the reputation of *being the best administered and most exact in its manoeuvres.*He conducted *superb charges at austerlitz,friedland,eggmuhl 1809 and during the 1814* campaign in france.​_"His men were always carefully trained and cared for. Yet there was no elan in his character, no readiness for an unexpected, all-out blow to save a desperate day. His disposition was mordant ... "_​
He was often criticized for being *overcautious and lacking elan*.However his *division was always well cared for and well organized and he cared deeply for his men*.In 1814 when commanded to attack a fortified position by napoleon,he halted his squadron and advanced alone.When asked to explain his behaviour,he answered that he would not let his men die in vain and would charge alone following his orders.The order was revoked.*Nansouty died in late 1814 due to poor health.*

*Next: French Artillery:The imperial guard:Napoleon's art of war:The russian army:The austrian army.*​

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
10


----------



## Koovie

Very interesting! 

Keep it up! Cant wait for more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

​


Koovie said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> Keep it up! Cant wait for more



Thanks mate,am i doing too much detail?I can shorten out like earlier reports if people find these armies and tactics too long or tedious.


----------



## Koovie

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Thanks mate,am i doing too much detail?I can shorten out like earlier reports if people find these armies and tactics too long or tedious.



Personally I really like to read about all those commanders because you dont get to know about them in many other sources 

But for someone who has not encountered these battles, the involved armies and their commanders, it might be a little bit too much to read about so many cavalry commanders in detail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Koovie said:


> Personally I really like to read about all those commanders because you dont get to know about them in many other sources
> 
> But for someone who has not encountered these battles, the involved armies and their commanders, it might be a little bit too much to read about so many cavalry commanders in detail



Ok,this report i'll do with full detail since i've already started and done the french side,so also must give the details and commanders on the austro-russian side.From next report i'll do in lesser over-detail like this to make things easier for people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Thanks mate,am i doing too much detail?I can shorten out like earlier reports if people find these armies and tactics too long or tedious.



I would prefer you continue to dwell in depth as now. In fact even this is concise. Carry on. You are doing fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@AUSTERLITZ 

This is such an awesome post.

what battle are you going to report on next?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Ravi Nair said:


> @AUSTERLITZ
> 
> This is such an awesome post.
> 
> what battle are you going to report on next?



Blitzkreig 1940 france.WAited long enough to get into modern combat i guess.This one might take a couple of months,i have finals in between so will be interrupted.


----------



## Chronos

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Blitzkreig 1940 france.WAited long enough to get into modern combat i guess.This one might take a couple of months,i have finals in between so will be interrupted.



looking forward to it 

Being a bit nosy here, but which part of India are you from?


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Ravi Nair said:


> looking forward to it
> 
> Being a bit nosy here, but which part of India are you from?



Kolkata,west bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Kolkata,west bengal.




kemon asen dada? ebhabeyee cholen. And take your time to get into detail/depth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

asad71 said:


> kemon asen dada? ebhabeyee cholen. And take your time to get into detail/depth.



Oboshoyi,tobe ami apnar dada hobar boyesh noi...apni amar dada emon ki dadu o hote paren.
And yes will continue on the depth,i like it better this way myself.Each post takes longer,because i need to do some reading then make the gist.but i learn a lot myself in the process.Besides this is my favourite battle..no shortcuts on this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Oboshoyi,tobe ami apnar dada hobar boyesh noi...apni amar dada emon ki *dadu* o hote paren.
> And yes will continue on the depth,i like it better this way myself.Each post takes longer,because i need to do some reading then make the gist.but i learn a lot myself in the process.Besides this is my favourite battle..no shortcuts on this one.




etaee hobey!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ravi Nair said:


> @AUSTERLITZ
> 
> This is such an awesome post.
> 
> what battle are you going to report on next?



I loved his thread about Battle of Hydaspes river. That was very informative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH ARTILLERY*





_''God is on the side with the best artillery''-Napoleon_​Napoleon* himself was an artillery officer* and on assuming power *inherited an artillery arm that he himself declared to be the best in europe*.The artillery unlike the cavalry was manned mostly by men from the middle class and was relatively unaffected by the revolution.French officers were younger,courageous,imaginative and extremely aggressive.

_"The French artillery has always ranked very high. Almost all improvements made in gunnery, during the last three or four centuries, have originated with the French. The theoretical branch of artillery has also been constantly a favorite science with the French; their mathematical turn of mind favors this; and the precision of language, the scientific method, the soundness of views, which characterize their artilleristic literature, show how much this branch of science is adapted to the national genius."_

Throughout the napoleonic wars the* french remained the best exponents of artillery,right till the very end*.From the late napoleonic age the age of artillery truly begins where it began to overshadow both infantry and cavalry as the *true killer of the battlefield.*



​*THE GRIBEAUVAL SYSTEM:*

The origins of the superb artillery arm lay in the humiliation of the seven years war in the 1750s.Gribeauval,a french officer serving in the allied austrian army under Lichtenstein,the austrian artillery expert observed the 'lichtenstein system'-then considered the most modern artillery system in existence firsthand.He *returned to france with his own set of ideas and a mind to reform france's artillery arm*.Despite opposition from factions at the court this proceeded.The great effects of this modernization were felt in 2 areas- Standardisation and mobility,with accuracy being a lesser third.



​_Standardization Reforms_ -

1)*Reduction in calibres* - Gribeauval standardized field artillery calibres on *4pdr,8pdr and 12pdr guns,plus howitzers* and siege artillery.From the earlier myriad calibres this standardization of guns with specific roles -battalion level,brigade level and army level fire support was an important step forward.

2)*Introduction of interchangeable parts and wheels* -
_"The principle of standardisation is today accepted as essential to all military equipment,but in the 18th century it was revolutionary. Each manufacturing workshop would have its own foibles and peculiarities, even when it was supposedly working to a centralised pattern.For this reason the various types of equipment with an army would not have interchangeable 
parts, and repairs on campaign would be uneccessarily difficult. Spare parts could often not be fitted without alterations, and badly damaged vehicles could not easily be cannibalised to repair others." _-Grifith.

_Mobility Reforms -_

1)*Redesigned carriages with lesser weight and better mobility.*
2)*Introduced double file of horses instead of single file in horse batteries.*
3)*Decreased weight of guns but increased firing range with smaller charge and better manufacturing process.*
4)*Did away with extensive ornamentation on the guns.Guns were simpler,and lighter upto 45%!*
5)*Use of the bricole system.*Several very important devices which allowed the guns to be manhandled with ease, thus bypassing the horse team for many movements in battle.
_Bricoles_ were a set of drag ropes and levers by which the gun crew could pull their cannon easily in any direction. Gribeauval also used a split trail with a rounded base which did not stick in the ground when the cannon was pulled backwards.
Combined with this was the use of a long rope called _prolonge_ which could be attached to the rear of the gun-carriage at one end, and to the limber at the other. The _prolonge_ was very handy for rapid advances and retreats under fire.



​
_(Blue red gunners,rest infantrymen or drivers attatched to crew)_​_Accuracy Reforms -_

1)*Intoroduction of elevating screws for easier raising of gun barrel*
2)*The old aiming mechanism was much improved, with an adjustable backsight instead of a rudimentary notch on the barrel.*
3)*Cannonballs were designed to fit more properly the bore of the cannon, - which reduced windage and improved accuracy of field cannons.*
4)*The gunners began using prefabricated powder amounts instead of loose powder -*
_"Gribeauval's ammunition was made up into standardised cartridges which ensured that 
each shot was propelled by the same amount of powder as its predecessor. This meant that
adjustements of aim could be more sensitive, as well as giving great advantges in handling
the ammunition."_

Starting with this excellent base*,Napoleon further improved it by the introduction of the AN XI system in 1803*.This however fully came into effect only around 1809,in 1805 france went to war with gribeauval guns.

*TYPES OF FIELD GUNS(Siege not given)*

_''Artillery-The final argument of kings(ultimo regia regum)''-Louis XIV._



​Gribeauval guns consisted of 4pdr battalion guns,8pdr brigade/divisional artillery and 12pdr heavy artillery.By 1805 the corps usually pooled its guns together and then distributed them among its divisions while keeping the heavy 12 pdrs in reserve.Each corps typically had 18-24 guns.



​Added to the these 3 types of flat projectile field guns,the artillery also had *6'4'' howitzers which fired parabolic trajectory *and could hit targets hiding behind natural obstacles.Their range was however shorter than the field guns employing direct fire method.*12pdrs were effective while using roundshot upto 1900 yards and 800 yards for canister.8 pounders 1250 yards and 600 yards and the light guns even less.However the heavier guns had slower rate of fire and lesser mobility.*

*ORGANIZATION:*



​

French artillery was divided into foot artillery (Artillerie a pied) and horse artillery.2 guns formed a squad,2 squads a section,2 sections a company of 8 guns.10 companies formed a battalion,and 2 battalions a regiment.An *artillery regiment was the administrative unit *in theory consisting of 20 companies and 160 guns.*The company was the basic tactical unit.*Throughout the napoleonic wars *8 total artillery regiments were created* with varying strengths in different phases.

*Artillery company, or battery, was the basic tactical unit of artillery. It consisted of 100 to 120 men with 6 cannons and 2 six-inch howitzers. *During a longer campaign the company would be reduced to 3 or 4 guns as there were losses among the gunners.The companies were distributed among the various army corps.In 1805 an artillery company consisted of -
-4 officers
- 9 NCOs
- 86 gunners
- 2 musicians
- 4 others

These were* supported by a seperate company from the artillery train composed of drivers*.The french were unique in organizing seperate artillery train companies of military personnel.*Earlier guns were driven by civilian contractors who often abandoned the guns in danger.Bonaparte abolished this practice which was still prevelant in the rival armies* save britain when he created the artillery train in 1800.This had a great effect on the effectiveness of the artillery.
_"Once the foot artillery battery line was established the drivers would often dismount and lay on the ground with their reins in their hands, depending on the amount of hostile fire being received. This was not possible with horse artillery which would change positions rapidly, and in some cases so did foot artillery batteries." _
The train company which had the reserve ammunition caissons consisted of -
- 2 officers
- 7-10 NCOs
- 2 trumpeters
- 84 privates
There were also 2 blacksmiths and 2 harness makers.



​
The *ammunition was kept in caissons*,designed by Gribeauval to hold the new 'fixed' ammunition, i.e. projectile and propellant made up into one. The caisson was an 11-foot long, narrow-bodied wagon with a sloping lid hinged to open, the interior being divided into compartments for the assembled rounds. Powder and matches were also carried in the caisson.*Only one caisson per gun was kept with the battery in combat. "The rest of the caissons were used in a running shuttle service between the firing battery and the artillery parks when in action.*The standard load of a 12pdr gribeauval caisson was12pdr - 48 cannonballs, 12 big and 8 small canister /8pdr - 62 cannonballs, 10 big and 20 small canister.(note the racks for keeping cannonballs inside the caissons)In 1805 France had 10 _bataillons du train d’artillerie_ (eight in 1808). Each battalion consisted of one elite company and four center companies. The elite company (best draft horses and best drivers) was assigned to a battery of horse artillery. The center companies were assigned to foot batteries.*The horse artillery had double ammo loads,while the guard artillery had triple.*

*HORSE ARTILLERY:*

_''They move their guns around like pistols''-An astonished wellington at waterloo._​
Horse artillery was a *type of light, fast-moving and fast-firing artillery which provided highly mobile fire support.*
A precursor of modern Self propelled artillery, it consisted of light cannons attached to light but sturdy two-wheeled caissons or limbers, with the *individual crewmen riding either the horses or the caissons into battle.* This was in contrast to foot artillery where the pieces were heavier and the crew marched on foot.Once in position, *horse artillery crews were trained to quickly dismount, deploy or "unlimber" their guns, then rapidly fire roundshot or canister at the enemy. *They could then just as rapidly "limber-up" (reattach the guns to the caissons), *remount, and be ready to move to a new position, similar to the shoot-and scoot tactics of their modern counterparts.*



​
Horse artillery was highly versatile and often supported friendly cavalry units by disrupting enemy formations such as infantry squares with rapid concentrated fire. This would leave the enemy infantry vulnerable to cavalry charges. Their mobility also enabled them to outmaneuver enemy foot artillery units, and to act as a rearguard(in concert with friendly cavalry) to cover the retreat of slower units.Horse artillery was first introduced by the swedes under gustavas adolphus and used in scale by the russians.During the revolution it had become especially popular.*Horse artillery usually came under the command of cavalry divisions, , in cases horse artillery was used as a rapid response force, repulsing attacks and assisting the infantry.*
_The French horse gunners "were renowned for their courage, and no less for their contentious spirit. They pushed esprit de corps far beyond the point of virtue and believed themselves infinitely superior to their comrades in the foot artillery." _​*NEXT: Artillery tactics and placement*;*french use of artillery.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

I'm sry there's going to be delay until last week of june.My finals less than a month left,so i don't have time to do the research and gist right now...will update rapidly once i'm free.Sry for delay guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH ARTILLERY TACTICS:*



​French artillery was tactically the *most flexible and dominant of the napoleonic wars*...this was not due to doctrine(there was no written standard manual till 1809) as such but due to *younger more aggressive artillery officers,specialized professional artillery officers and gunners,and the advantages offered by the superb gribeauval system.*​

​Basic cutaway of a cannon.Shot would be loaded efficiently using the rammer,then gun aimed,then the pricker would light the powedered charge.The resulting gunpowder explosion would hurl the cannonball towards the enemy.It was simple mechanics.Crew skill came in moving the gun,positioning it..reload time and aiming.The commanders job was to position and reposition his guns efficiently and co-ordinate their fire.

*AMMUNITION:*Ammunition consisted of essentially 3 types.*Standard roundshot,grapeshot and canister shot.*



​Roundshot.*Solid iron ball shaped ammunition,*used for* long range attack*.It was the most common type of ammunition.It attacked not by explosion of high explosive(discovered later in 1859),but by bouncing and mowing down all enemies in its path until its lost its momentum and stopped.



​Roundshot effect...it could be devastating to enemies in a straight line mowing down whole ranks.


​
Other types were grapeshot and canister shot.An extremely feared close range area attack weapon..it used the power of the *gunpowder explosion to scatter a large number of small iron/lead balls in close proximity in a hail of meta*l (around max 500-800 metres compared to roundshot 1800 metres).Canister was excellent for destroying enemy infantry at point blank range.

*EFFECTS OF ARTILLERY:*



​
Relative effects of canister and roundshot on line and column.Roundshot was brutal vs columns while canister was universally effective.Against line roundshot was less effective due to thin density and depth.



​
A prized angel of attack for gunners was the_* oblique shot*_,if the guns could succesfully flank an enemy formation results would be devastating.



​
Effects of roundshot on cuirassier armor.Artillery was the mass killer of the napoleonic battlefield.

*NEXT:Breakdown of artillery tactics,french artillery generals.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH ARTILLERY TACTICS -II*




​*FORMATION OF GUNS:*



​A standard* 8 gun french battery in column formation during march*.Divided into *4 sections each with 2 guns.3 sections of field guns and 1 section of howitzers.Each gun had 3 caissons*.The section thus had 6 caissons -2 immediately behidn ready to serve gun.And other 4 in the rear as reserve ammunition.



​
Deployment of a gun battery.The battery was *served by 3 lines of caissons well spaced*.The caissons of the first line *came forward one at a time and replenished the whole battery,rather than the individual guns*.They would then go to the rear line and a loaded caisson from the 2nd line would take its place in the first line.In this way the *ammunition supply was cycled while being kept at a safe distance* from the front and ready to be hauled away at the approach of danger.

*RECONSSAINCE AND POSITIONING OF GUNS:*

Reconssaince was the most important part of the artillery commander's responsibility.With *good siting of guns a battery could dominate 3 times its number.*Placed poorly results would be disastrous.He was helped in recon by his escort of 2 infantry companies which were allocated to protect the battery.First he had to determine the intentions and objectives of the overall area commander.Then *obtain a spot which offered simultaneously the best field of fire but also natural protection.*



​Above shows proper and wrong employment of battery.In the proper deployment..*gun is well protected beyond slope with a gentle slope forward allowing for bouncing and richoting of roundshot into advancing enemy infantry.Caissons are protected by slope.*In first picture,both gun and caissons are exposed..enemy infantry are irregularly covered by field of fire due to angle and slope is too steep for richochet.Wellington often used to place his infantry on reverse slopes to frustrate french artillery.



​Employment of guns in a square.*Guns in the vulnerable corners provide fire support.If charged by cavalry the gunners leave the gun and take refuge inside the square*,leaving the charging horsemen to be greeted by mukset volleys and a wedge of bayonets from the infantry of the square.



​Ideal tactical employment of artillery battery* into the flanks of an advancing enemy force.*This was rarely if ever achieved in reality except in a well prepared ambush.When done..the enemy force would collapse in minutes.



​Best positioning of batteries against an enemy.A v-shaped formation* catching the enemy in a hideous crossfire of guns.*Guns are also well spaced and less vulnerable to attack.



​
The french were the *boldest and most capable in employing the flank attack.*.they would manuevre their batteries to almost point blank range with incredible bravado from their gunners.This however resulted in high casualities,as the closer they came the more vulnerable they were to sharpshooters and cavalry attack*.Horse artillery was excellent in flank attacks* as it could deploy and redeploy quickly giving an enemy less time to react.

*NEXT:FRENCH ARTILLERY COMMANDERS AND CASE STUDIES OF FRENCH ARTILLERY USAGE-THE GRAND BATTERY TACTIC.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH BATTERY TACTICS*



​*THE FLYING BATTERY:*The standard artillery tactic.Designed to take advantage of French artillery's mobility and training. A *battery would move to one area on the field, lay down a short, sharp barrage, then rapidly redeploy to another area and fire another barrage, then quickly redeploy again, etc*. The combined, cumulative effect of numerous batteries doing this all along the enemy's lines could be devastating. The horse artillery were especially well suited for this tactic. Napoleon used it to great success in the Armée's early campaigns. Its flexibility allowed him to quickly mass well-aimed fire anywhere it was needed. But it* required superbly trained and conditioned artillerymen and horses as well as close command, coordination and control *in order to work.
*THE GRAND BATTERY :*Artillery batteries were allocated at the divisional level for fire support..however manuevering individual batteries into flank attacks was not always feasible due to terrain,enemy numbers etc.The french increasingly used artillery on a wider scale as the number of combatants increased through the napoleonic wars a new tactic that came to be known as the grand battery.An alternative artillery tactic, when circumstances prohibited the flying batteries. Artillery would mass its fire at a single, crucial point on the battlefield (usually against the enemy's centre). It could be devastating if the enemy was caught by surprise or in the open. But massing large numbers of guns in a single area without the enemy's knowledge could be tricky. Once the batterie opened fire and its target became clear, measures could be taken to avoid it. It was also vulnerable to counter battery fire from enemy artillery and needed protection from cavalry attack. Although this has become the most well known French artillery tactic, Napoleon preferred the flying batteries and used it only when he had to or thought it posed a better chance of success. Often at the start of a battle, he would mass batteries into a Big Battery, then after a few salvoes, break it up into flying batteries. In the early campaigns it was rarely used, but as the quantity of the Armée's horses and quality of its artillerymen declined, Bonaparte would be forced to employ it much more frequently in later battles.

The embryonic employment of grand batteries were noted at castiglione 1796 in italy and at marengo 1800.Both times marmont(artillery general) massed around 20 guns at a decisive point and time to create a breakthrough.Smaller grand batteries were employed at austerlitz 1805 and jena 1806.The first employment of a real grand battery came at friedland 1807 under senarmont(artillery general) massed 38 guns to turn the battle.From the post 1808 period with huge numbers of combatants enormous 100 gun batteries were employed.Towards the end the allies too employed grand batteries ,but in a more crude fashion.

*THE ROLE OF THE ARMY ARTILLERY RESERVE*:
Napoleon pioneered the use of the army level artillery reserve to be deployed only at the critical hour at the decisive point.His *elite imperial guard artillery which had the best gunners and triple ammunition provisions,and was mostly horsed played this role which was hitherto unknown in europe(batteries distributed amongst infantry).Napoleon would combine the organic artillery of the units from a sector in the battlefield with the freshly deployed guard artillery to create a massed grand battery to produce the breakthrough in that chosen sector.*(fully explained later in napoleon's art of war section)

*EMPLOYMENT OF THE GRAND BATTERY:*

*1] CASE STUDY 1: FRIEDLAND 1807*



​
Just going to see the decisive role of artillery in some of napoleon's battles in a very rudimentary manner.Freidland phase

1.Lannes apparently isolated corps is attacked by bennigsen who *hopes to destroy it before reinforcements can arrive as lannes 25,000 men hold out in a desperate defense against bennigsen's 60,000-*the french corps system and napoleon's battalion carre formation shows its strength.Rapid french reinforcements have arrived and* now napoleon outnumbers bennigsen who is in a false position with a river on his back and just a few bridges as his retreat path*.Lannes flanks have been reinforced by mortier's corps and grouchy's cavalry on the left.And victor's corps and ney's arriving corps on the right.Imperial guard is the reserve under besseires.Napoleon has achieved superior concentration yet again,*his plan is a simple flank attack using ney's corps as the spearhead through the forest along with pinning attacks on the centre,to constrict the russian centre and left wing into the restricted horseshoe shaped space with their backs to the alle river and only a couple of bridges as the escape route*.Grouchy and mortier will hold defensively on the left flank.Lannes exhausted corps will be rested.





2.Ney attacks but his attack is dispersed by the woods,russian artillery fire from across the river and platov's cossack attack.He is* forced back in disarray*.At this point dupont's division of victor's corps is in the lead of the french right.Senarmont,divisional artillery commander of victor's corps sees an oppurtunity,obtains permission for victor to mass all the guns(38) into a single battery and recklessly advances it slowly and methodically into the flank of the depressed russian left flank first into 200 metres then to a mere point blank range of 60 metres-into musket range!.Napoleon thought he was deserting!At this range the devastating canister fire blows out the russian left flank,the russian guard attempting to counterattack suffers the same fate.Senarmont lost a large number of his gunners and was himself wounded in this reckless artillery charge but single handedly turned the battle.





3.He doesn't stop there.After blowing out the russian left,he *suppresses the russian battery across the river and provides fire support to ney's regrouped forces *as dupont and ney break through and storm friedland town and seize the bridges,The french win a decisive victory ending the war of the 4th coalition.

*HOW HE DID IT -*





Senarmont obtains permission to mass all the guns of victor's corps-38 in total.*4 heavy 12-pounders,4 light 4-pounders,8 howitzers and 22 medium 6-pounder pieces.Senarmont divided his guns into 3 provisional batteries- 2 main batteries each of 10 6-pounders,2 4-pounders and 4 howitzers.The heavy 12 pounders were held back in a reserve in a protected position*.The 2 big batteries were *placed on 2 hillocks to obtain a crossfire *with the reserve heavy battery from the back providing long range fire support.Fire opened at 400 metres but after 5-6 shots from the guns senarmont *advanced his batteries alternately*(1 advancing while other firing) to a mere 200 metres,this audacious 'artillery charge' was escorted by 4 dragoon regiments and 1 infantry battalion.At 200 metres the 2 batteries fired about 20 roundshot from each gun and were beginning to have a telling effect.Senarmont ignored pleas for him to return to safer distance.Here however they were somewhat lucky in that *russian counter battery fire from across the river alle was not effective due to dense smoke and bad positioning which left part of their own troops in the field of fire of the guns.*
At this juncture,senarmont joined both batteries together and *advanced into 60 metres!Here they opened up a devastating canister fire blowing out a hole in the russian line-4000 men killed in less than half an hour* and survivors retreated.With the infantry retreating russian gunners too retired,the russian cavalry attempted a desperate charge but were repulsed by the escort and massed artillery fire from senarmont.He then proceeded to provide direct fire support to ney's attack on freidland town.Senarmont's virtuoso feat set a new standard in grand battery usage among french artillery commanders.

*2] CASE STUDY 2 : WAGRAM 1809*



​Over 300,000 french and austrian troops battle for the fate of germany at wagram outside vienna.*Napoleon has accepted a highly risky battle with a river to his back.Under cover of night the 150,000+ french force crosses the danube and secures a beachhead from their staging base at the island of lobau.*Initially decieved the alerted Archduke charles and his austrians are nowwaiting for them.It is day 2 of the battle.Napoleon's plan is a outflanking attack by his superb III corps under davout on the austrian left flank,while pinning attacks along the centre keep the austrian forces occupied.Should the austrians shift reserves to reinforce the left..he would unleash his reserves incluidng the imperial guard and breakthrough the weakened austrian centre.However the austrians attack first,*archduke charles plans an ambitious double envelopment that would shatter both french flanks and annihilate the whole french army with its rear to the river.*Davout soon stops the attack on him cold on the french right,napoleon sends reinforcement to his right to davout but has them returned when it is clear davout has the situation under control.*At the centre the french attack by massena and bernadotte's corps on aderklaa have not made significant progress and cost heavy casualities*.At this juncture the austrian right wing forces the corps of Kollowrath and klenau begin their other pincer attack ,klenau sweeps aside boudet's small rearguard and heads straight for the french rear,while kollowrat threatens massena's already bloodied corps from the left.The *hour of crisis for the french has arrived.*



​
Napoleon reacts in a bold and unconventional manner-*rather than dispatching the guard and his infantry reserve from his centre south to block klenau's advance,*He orders massena's corps to *march south in full view of kollowrath advancing corps to act as a blocking force i*n klenau's advance.This is apparently a suicide move..massena would have to move with his flank exposed to kollowrath's advance to reach his position.Here napoleon launches his heavy cavalry reserve at kollowrat to buy time in a costly but necessary spoiling attack with massed cavalry.Behind this distraction* he masses all the guns of the corps of the area and adds the reserve imperial guard artillery-the army artillery reserve to form a massive 102 gun grand battery *under lauriston.(the long blue bar with a small tip in the centre behind the infantry assault semi square with written serras is the grand battery)Kolowrat's advancing force* runs straight into this grand battery and is met by a hail of relentless artillery bombardment..devastated, it is forced to retire in disarray*.Under the cover of this massena safely conducts his march and blocks any further advance from klenau.Meanwhile on the right davout's superb III corps slowly but inexorably turns the austrian left wing.With the austrian right wing's momentum exhausted,and left wing turned..*napoleon now releases his infantry reserve-one that he had preserved in a masterstroke rather than deploy earlier to prop up his left, formed in a gigantic semi-square and attacks the austrian centre*.This attack is supported by the* french grand battery,and the combined assault at aderklaa and sussanbronn breaks through austrian resistance* and wins the battle.







​*USE AT WAGRAM:*Wagram has been called the *first true artillery battle*.Napoleon declared afterwards- _'My artillery has won the battle'._The grand battery was *used as both a disruptive and an assault tool.*It stopped kollowrath's advance cold and covered massena's movement.Then it went on the offensive and pounded the austrian centre for the final push.However *casualities here were far larger than senarmont's,this huge exposed battery came under effective counter bombardment *by the austrians and though its silenced its counterparts by volume of firepower..losses were high among the gun crews.Also the *infantry exploitation was slow and clumsy and diluted the effect of the bombardment.*Nevertheless wagram saw the first employment of the monstrous grand batteries of the late napoleonic period.

*NEXT:*
*Case study Hanau 1813 & French artillery generals:French imperial guard:Napoleon's Art of war:Russian Army:Austrian Army - The campaign begins.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*FRENCH ARTILLERY TACTICS:*



​
*CASE STUDY III : HANAU 1813*



​20,000 retreating french find their way blocked by 43,000 bavarians.The french are initially unable to make progress in the woods...Commander of the guard artillery druot arrives.The *Old guard storms and clears the woods *of enemy sharpshooters allowing the guard artillery to deploy.Drout *positioned a 50 gun grand battery from the guard artillery aimed at the bavarian left flank at an oblique angle..his deployment was masked by the woods and the french cavalry and poured a murderous fire at the bavarian left that broke it.*An attempted counterattack by the bavarian vcavalry was smashed..drout held his own cavalry in front of the artillery masking its precise positions.At the left moment the horsemen veered away and revealed a waiting battery to greet the bavarian horse.The french cavalry then charged the disorganized remnants of the bavarian horse.



​
Here,Druot used 15 guns to cover his other 35 while deploying.He made *masterly use of oblique shot *and after silencing a 28 gun battery of the bavarian force devastated the bavarian left flank.

The french artillery also played *crucial roles in many other battles particularly marengo,borodino,lutzen,bautzen,ligny etc*.At waterloo it couldn't be used to full effect as wellington placed in troops well in dead ground on reverse slopes,the ground was wet and muddy due to rain and prevented the richochet shot from the roundshot shells and marshal ney's botched impulsive charges prevented close co-operation between infantry,cavalry and artillery.

*FRENCH ARTILLERY COMMANDERS:*

France produced exceptional artillery officers throughout the napoleonic wars.



​*Senarmont *was one of the finest artillery commanders in the grande armee.He served with distinction at marengo and jena..but his* celebrated feat came at freidland in 1807*.He participated with distinction in the peninsular war repeating his friedland feat against the spanish once,he was *killed in 1810 in the siege of cadiz*.Made a baron and general of artillery in 1808.



​An aristocrat and a veteran of the old royal army *sorbier served throughout the napoleonic wars *joining napoleon on his return from exile in 1815.He was nicknamed_ 'the old thunderer'._



​*Drout D'Erlon* was possibly the most reknowned of the artillery commanders.The commander of the guard artillery he played pivotal roles in napoleon's late battles(post 1808) particularly *hanau and lutzen.*At waterloo he had to command an infantry corps as the marshal to command it fell ill and was left out of his element.A religious man of high morals he always carried a bible with him.He was nicknamed the_ 'sage of the grande armee'._



​*Auguste marmont*,napoleon's freind from italy and an artillery specialist.Later promoted to marshal ,a role in which he was mediocre.He played a vital role in the organization of the french artillery in the napoleonic period.His battlefield feats as an artillery commander came in some of napoleon's early battles* castiglione and rivoli in 1796,marengo in 1800*.In 1805 he commanded one of the corps of the grande armee,the only commander with a non-marshal title to command a corps.Later deserted napoleon.



​Napoleon siting a gun.The _'little corporal_' was the first true artillery general and with him begins the age of the pre eminence of artillery on the battlefield.Napoleon ensured the french artillery remained the best trained and organized throughout the napoleonic wars to the very end.

*NEXT: THE IMPERIAL GUARD*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*THE FRENCH IMPERIAL GUARD*

_''One of the most celebrated formations in history''_



​While Napoleon restructured the french army on the corps system..he also *saw the need for select body of troops,loyal only to himself..both as a instrument of consolidation of his power,a reserve body of elite troops with a military function as well as a model mini-corps*.It acted as his bodyguard and tactical reserve, and he was careful of its use in battle. The Guard was divided into the staff, infantry, cavalry, and artillery regiments, as well as battalions of sappers and marines.The* imperial guard grew over time from a small corps sized formation under 10,000 men to over 100,000 men on the eve of the invasion of russia 1812*.In 1805 it consisted of around 7000 picked men.It had seperate infantry,cavalry and artillery and its own staff.*Marshal besseires* led the imperial guard.(picture,bio given earlier).

*THE GUARD INFANTRY :*



_


"More dreadful-looking fellows I had never seen. They had 
the look of thoroughbread, veteran, disciplined bandits."
- Mr Hayden (British traveller)_​In 1805 the guard was an *exclusively elite body of troops in terms of infantry...the infantry consisted of just 4 regiments*.The regiments had 4 companies of around 200 men each.These were the *creme de la creme *of the french infantry.Composed entirely of *veterans of minimum 10 years service and recommendation of valor* ,of the revolutionary wars with years of campaigning behind them.They recieved higher pay and privilages,but were subject to strict rules and discipline.These regiments were the *1st and 2nd grenadier guards and 1st and 2nd foot chasseurs.*




(1st Foot chasseurs of the guard)​
Among these the 1st chasseur and 1st grenadier regiments were the most senior regiments in the whole grande armee and were nicknamed _sine pare_(without equal) or the _'immortals'_.Also called the 'grumblers' by napoleon..these old warhorses were *fanatically loyal to their emperor and followed him to the end at waterloo.*This* unit evolved from the consular guard *of the republican era that had performed superbly at marengo (1800) and finally into the old guard.



​
These *senior regiments would come to be collectively called the 'old guard' *as napoleon included more and more prestige troops into the guard and expanded it.(Above is later expansion of the imperial guard,in 1805 only the 4 foot regiments were present)These *veterans were particularly feared for their shock attack with the bayonet*,and remained undefeated throughout the period until their last charge at waterloo.



​
Napoleon was *very hesitant about employing the guard in battle* and sought to usually leave it uncommitted.The guard was more frequently employed in the later years when shortage of well trained troops forced napoleon to employ these shock troops.They performed superbly at marengo 1800,eylau 1807,berezina 1812,lutzen 1813,hanau 1813,dresden 1813,vauchamps 1814,ligny 1815.However napoleon delayed employment of the guard at waterloo may have cost him the battle there.He also didn't employ the guard at borodino 1812 and wagram 1809,where they could have made a significant impact.*One criticism of the guard was it drained the line formation of the best men.*

*GUARD ARTILLERY:*



_

''It is the guard artillery that decides most of my battles''-Napoleon_​
The guard artillery was formed in 1804 and constantly expanded.At the time of the austerlitz campaign it was still at an *embryonic stage of its expansion and numbered 24 guns*.Eventually this formation would go on to become the most important battle formation in the grande armee and after russia in 1812 which destroyed the french cavalry and much of his veteran winter..napoleon again and again looked to this unit to decide his battles.It didn't disappoint.With *elite gunners and triple ammunition provisions* it was generally used to form a grand battery and blow out chosen sectors of the enemy line at a decisive moment.(see above artillery section for its use).The *beginning of the prominence of the guard artillery begins from the battle of austerlitz *as we shall see.The guns of the guard artillery were nicknamed the _'Emperor's dear daughters'._

*GUARD CAVALRY:*

_"There is no temple without a God, and no throne without a Guard.
But there are guards and Guards." - Commandant Henri Lachoque_​


​
The french guard cavalry in 1805 consisted of one regiment each of the imperial heavy horse guard grenadiers and the horse guard chasseurs.Each regiment had *4 squadrons of veterans and 1 of volunteers.Each squadron had around 250 sabres.Thus the twin regiments each numbered around 1000 men *.Apart from this there was one half squadron(125) of mamelukes-a relic of napoleon's egyptian campaign.Plus 1 squadron of gendarmes(rounding up stragglers,escort duty,military policing etc).

*GRENADIERS-A'-CHEVAL DE LA GARDE'IMPERIALE:*The most senior heavy cavalry regiment of the french army-the imperial heavy horse guard grenadiers are the *only undefeated cavalry regiment of the napoleonic wars.*Tall,grim faced men on big black horses ,they were *formed of veterans picked from the heavy cuirassier and carabinier regiments*.Their demeanor was cold,haughty and majestic and their lifestyle austere.These were the final mounted assault weapon in napoleon's arsenal.





(Straight sabre of a horse grenadier with the insignia at the hilt)​
*Wearing black bearskin caps with straight sabres* they made a fearsome sight.Some of their battlefield feats came at marengo 1800,austerlitz1805 and eylau 1807.At austerlitz ,the horse guard grenadiers and the guard chasseurs intervened critically to defeat the czar's proud horse guards.Nicknamed the _'giants'_ or _'the gods'_ of the grande armee.



​* 
CHASSEURS-à-CHEVAL DE LA GARDE'IMPERIALE* :This was the light cavalry regiment of the imperial guard.Its* origins lay in napoleon's 'guides' from the 1796 italian campaign*,a body of escort cavalrymen which he formed after being nearly captured in a austrian cavalry raid.This was the* most dashing and flamboyant and also most expensive french regiment* in the whole grande armee.With their red green uniforms and curved sabres they formed *napoleon's personal escort or bodyguard on campaign*.Napoleon was very fond of this regiment and wore its uniform himself often.Formed again of veterans with 10 yrs of campaigning and citation of valor they took part in nearly 40 battles throughout the napoleonic wars.They were nicknamed _'the invincibles'_ or the_ 'favoured children'_(Informally - spoiled brats).Despite being called the invincibles however they suffered defeat on 2 occasions- to the russian cavalry at eylau 1807,and ambushed by the british-german cavalry in 1809 spain.They would play a pivotal role at austerlitz.



​
*MAMELUKES OF THE GUARD:*An exotic addition to the grand armee,*remnants of the mamelukes napoleon had brought with him to france from egypt*.In 1805 about half a squadron or just over 100 men were brigaded with the chasseurs a cheval.Later losses would be replaced by genuine frenchmen.At austerlitz however these handful of 'headhunters' would have their moment.

*NEXT: Napoleon's art of war.The allied armies.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*NAPOLEON'S ART OF WAR*



​*History records no greater strategist than napoleon.*He marks the departure from the great commanders of old whose fame rested on mastery of battlefield tactics.Not that napoleon was not a first rate tactician,but napoleon's uniqueness is in his mastery and *revolutionization of operational strategy*.He can be termed the *first modern or scientific strategist* and the napoleonic age signals the* beginning of the trend where strategy came to decide the fate of battles and campaigns rather than tactics* as in the older times.

_''Strategy is the art of making use of time and space.Space i can recover,time..NEVER''- Napoleon._​*APPROACH TO STRATEGY:*

Napoleon's style was a* synthesis of reforms and vague concepts propounded by military theorists of the late 18th century and his own ideas* moulded to form a formidable systematic approach to war.
In doing so he transformed the art of war itself.
Before the french revolution wars tended to fall into formal patterns,*characterized more by back and forth inconclusive manuevering, taking of strongpoints and fortresses rather than battles*.Not that there wasn't the occasional general who thrived on battle-namely marlborough, and frederick.But even then battles were few and far in between mostly.Marlborough fought 4 pitched battles in his career.Even Frederick who warred constantly fought 14.*Napoleon in contrast would fight 58 - more than any other commander in history*.The arms and equipment of napoleon's armies were more or less same as that of marlborough or frederick's men.The key difference would be in the employment of the men .



​*5 PRINCIPLES OF STRATEGY:*

*1. An army must have a single line of Operations*.That is- The* objective must be clearly laid out* and *every available formation be directed towards it*.This *doesn't mean they all use a single road*[not prudent in terms of giving away intelligence,speed and logistics] but that ultimate objective be the same and* minimal numbers of men wasted in secondary operations*.This corresponds to the modern principles of war,namely - _*a]Concentration of Effort and b]Selection and Maintainence of Aim.*_

*2.* Second,The *opposing enemy army must be the main objective*.Not strongpoints,not his capital[though this may be attacked to force the enemy army to battle],not fortresses but the enemy army.The *destruction of the enemy's main field force is the objective*.This was a *radical departure from contemporary practices* and is the *core principle of Blitzkrieg tactics*.Move rapidly and destroy the enemy army in a swift and decisive campaign of movement.
_''There are many good generals in europe today,but they see too many things at once.I see only one thing-the enemy's main body.I try to crush it,confident that secondary matters will then settle themselves'' - Napoleon._​
*3.* The French army is to move in a way to *place itself on the enemy's flanks and rear* .Move always for effect,and* upset the enemies equillibrium*.This will be expanded in detail later in the post.

*4.* The enemy's *Lines of communication must be a prime target to force the enemy into an inoppurtune battle and to cut off his supplies and retreat.*

*5.* The french army *must keep its own lines of communication safe and open* and adjust them regularly to keep up with movement and repositioning.
Apart from these Napoleon also heavily stressed *Unity of command and the Effect of Morale.*
​_''One bad general is better than 2 good ones'' - Napoleon.
''Morale is to material as three is to one'' -Napoleon_

For *winning the hearts of his soldiers he made a conscious attempt* with rewards,medals,a show of personal care and remembering individual names and feats-all added to a string of continous victories.He also made it a point to keep the army open to all men of talent and instill a sense of pride and a thirst for _La Gloire_,declaring -

_''In every french soldier's Knapsack is a marshal's baton''_​
Such was his personal magnetism,aura and the fanatical devotion inspired by him in the course of time,wellington thought 'his presence on the battlefield to be worth 40,000 men'.

*CONTRIBUTION TO MILITARY ORGANIZATION:*



​
Napoleon's main contribution to military organization was the *establishment of Permanent Army corps.*At this timeframe armies were organized into regiments which were divided into adhoc divisions in wartime.Napoleon established permanent corps with *their own staff.*A corps was essentially a* miniature army,an all arms formation of infantry,cavalry and artillery sized from 15,000/20,000 to 40,000 depending on its role and ability of its commander*.It had its own *integral infantry divisions*[2-3,the division itself being composed of regiments,and regiments of battalions], *medium or light cavalry division and integral corps artillery*[The regiments had light artillery pieces[later abolished then reintroduced] and the heavy artillery was concentrated into a corps artillery reserve].Scroll back to pg 1 of the thread to see the posts on the composition of an army corps.
The corps organization allowed* flexible independent movement and also confused enemy intelligence *as to the main point of french effort when multiple corps were manuevering.Napoleon designed these mini armies in a way that even *when faced with a larger enemy force they could hold out on their own for about 24 hrs provided they were reinforced in time*.This meant *they could pin down larger enemy forces for moderate periods of time without additional support*.It also *greatly simplified handling by the army commander *as he had to deal with a handful corps and not hundreds of regiments.The corps system was* eventually adopted by all armies* and is the* standard large unit formation of modern militaries*
Another feature was the *development of the first modern general staff system*.Each corps and its commander* had his own permanent staff.*On *top of these was the imperial headquarters general staff which carried out the emperor's orders(Napoleon travelled with his mobile headquarters on campaign)* to the various corps formations and *controlled their movements and directed them to the single objective *along various routes all the *while being in mutually supporting positions.
*
*CHANGES IN CAVALRY AND ARTILLERY DOCTRINE:*​_"Convinced that it was not possible to fight anything but a defensive war without at least parity in cavalry, Napoleon made great efforts to turn this branch into a powerful striking force, capable of rupturing the enemy front, while retaining its ability for exploitation, pursuit, and reconnaissance." (- Gunther Rothenberg)_​


​
Napoleon totally overhauled the cavalry arm of the french armies to the extent that they would become the terror of europe.The organization and division of the french cavalry has already been discussed.The role of the light cavalry was the traditional
screening.harassment and reconssaince.*Each corps had its light cavalry division[of hussars and dragoons usually] for corps reconssaince and screening as well as co-operating with the infantry in battle.*Apart from parceling out the light and medium cavalry among the corps napoleon retained numbers at an army level to provide screening for the whole army and for large scale strategic pursuits after victory.​
_''Without cavalry battles are without result''-Napoleon[On the utility of cavalry in pursuit of a defeated enemy]_​
However the *heavy cavalry was not distributed among corps and exclusively concentrated into heavy cavalry divisions which were kept together in a large heavy cavalry reserve* only for the big battle.This army level heavy cavalry reserve had one duty-To *smash the enemy ranks with brute force and massed shock in combat*.The cavalry would thus be versatile and effective.Thus the comment-

_''Cavalry is useful before,during and after the battle''-Napoleon._​
*Before* in screening -denying intelligence to the enemy and reconssaince,*during* in massed brute force shock charges and co-operation with infantry(timely cavalry charges in conjunction with french infantry forced enemy infantry to form squares reducing their firepower by 1/4 and making them vulnerable to artillery and french infantry),and *after* in pursuit of an enemy.Napoleon thus added a strategic dimension to the role of cavalry,not just tactical.

One of Napoleon's practices with regards to artillery was to not only have each corps have their own integral artillery,but to mass a force of heavy guns and keep them in reserve as an *army artillery reserve for deployment at a crucial point in battle in a chosen sector*.This role was usually played by the imperial guard artillery.Thus napoleon attempted to always keep a reserve of heavy cavalry and artillery at hand for a smashing blow at a chosen moment.How this 'moment' was chosen will be explained below.The forming of *massed 'Grande batteries' is a practice that dates from this era.*He lavished attention on his guns and the french artillery was *manned by aggressive officers* who didn't disappoint their emperor's faith in them.

*DISPOSITIONS AND MARCH PATTERN OF THE GRANDE ARMEE:*

Napoleon was* extremely thorough in preparation for a campaign*[usually reading all books/maps on topography from french national library of the area] 3-4 months in advance.He *possesed a near photographic memory*[in 1813 he pointed out while reading a report from a subordinate omission of 2 guns by the coast he had seen while on inspection in 1804 and was proved right,and as commander he dealt with hundreds of guns daily!].Add to this was an *inexhaustible capacity for work-18 hours a day being standard practice.*He was a *firm believer in the offensive*,but not at the cost of security.

_''The whole art of war consists in a well reasoned and extremely circumspect defense,followed by a rapid and audacious attack''-Napoleon._



​
The principal aim of french movement was to* seek out and rapidly engage and destroy the enemy army*.Under napoleon initially the corps would seem spread out and isolated.But this was deceptive.They were actually laid out in a *carefully designed web of positioned mobile formations*,in *mutually supporting distances*[within 24 hrs march] and the trap on an unwise allied commander engaging an apparently isolated corps could be quickly shut as others arrived by forced marches and converged on his position from multiple directions.The *corps system coupled with the practice of living off the land and bold leadership thus gave the french very high strategic mobility their enemies couldn't match.*

The *standard strategic march formation* devised by Napoleon was the *'Battalion Carre'* [Battle square].The army was divided into 4 parts .The *advance guard ,the left wing,the right wing and the reserve.*Each of these *parts would consist of 1-2 Corps depending on the overall size * of the french army.Each part was thus semi-independent and* capable of holding out for 24 hrs or so* on their own.Each neighbouring wing was within 24 hrs marching distance and could come faster by forced marching.In the *centre was napoleon with his headquarters guiding the movements* of hundreds of thousands of men in his different corps with his unseen masterhand.*With him would be the imperial guard,the army artillery reserve and the heavy cavalry reserve.The army light cavalry would screen the main army seeking out the opposing army.*The whole army would move towards the reported position of the enemy army in this formation in parallel lines.The formation was balanced and flexible.Its beauty was that -
*
1*.The* initial dispersion confused the enemy* to the real point of french effort.
(Conventional armies usually moved in 1-2 big masses and either manuevred inconclusively or engaged in a tactical slugfest.)

*2.Lured an unwise commander* into attacking an isolated french corps inviting disaster.(the corps could hold out for 24 hrs and pin the enemy)

*3*.*Simplified logistics* as each of the corps *marched by different roads* but were all moving on the same strategic objective-masterminded and controlled by napoleon.Thus bonaparte's maxim -

*4*.Until the last moment *napoleon could keep his options open as to where to concentrate*,and *converge no matter where it met the enemy be it front or wings the whole formation could swing round and concentrate rapidly on the enemy force*.As u can see in the 2nd and 3rd picture,even if the enemy engaged in the flank or rear,the *engaged wing would merely become the advance guard and pin him down while the advance guard and reserve became the wings* and rapidly converged on the position.Napoleon would arrive in person with the imperial guard infantry,army artillery and heavy cavalry reserve.Thus the *flexibility of this formation was superb.*

_''Aptitude for manuever is the supreme skill of a general.It is the most useful and rarest gift by which genius is estimated'' - Napoleon._
*Apart from this napoleon also used other strategic march formations.
*


​These were *used sparingly*, compared to the battalion carre * mostly due to terrain features obstructing one wing*.*Note how all advances go along roads.*This is where napoleon's planning and preparation came into fore.Quite a few times *napoleon's mental calculations could deduce where he would face the enemy*[Austerlitz,marengo examples]
The initial corps dispersion deluded the enemy and then napoleon would '*steal a march' by a rapid forced march at night presenting his stunned enemy with a battle he couldn't win *with multiple corps converging on him the next day.

However this concentration was not just a crude throwing in of every bayonet available.It was equally important that they be dispersed enough to make provision for a outflanking force.And also hide their intention from the enemy.That *a single mind controlled hundreds of thousands of men in such a precise and balanced manner day after day for 20 yrs *is almost a miracle of human genius.This was perhaps illustrated in a celebrated incident in 1805 when a french regiment on the march had lost its way and its officers were pouring over maps looking for directions.Napoleon's headquarters came across them and on spot bonaparte told the astounded officers what their march route was,the direction and current position of their parent formation,where they were supposed to be over the next few days and even their lodgings!And this was a mere part of a regiment among an army of 200,000 on the march!

*NEXT:NAPOLEON'S OPERATIONAL SYSTEMS OF MANUEVER AND GRAND TACTICS*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*PART II- NAPOLEON'S OPERATIONAL SYSTEMS OF MANUEVER*



​Now that a basic idea about the movement patterns of the french armies has been established we move on to *napoleon's methods of strategically checkmating enemy forces* .Napoleon never openly disclosed systematic precise methods,prefering only indirect hints and maxims and during the napoleonic wars the *allies were unable to really decipher his methods for the most part*.Post war 2 scholars - *Jomini and Von clausewitz* came closest to understanding napoleon's way of war and both had an immense impact on commanders of the 19th centrury such as moltke,schlieffen,Robert lee and stonewall jackson etc.After a century of study by napoleonic scholars *3 systems have emerged as the templates* upon which napoleon built his successes.



​*1) La Manuever Sur les Derrieres or Strategy of the Indirect Approach - *
Napoleon's* Favourite Move *used as many as* 30 times* between 1796 to 1815.In french it means literally -'move on to the rear'. In modern terminology as coined by Liddell hart the *Indirect Approach attack.*
This was *Napoleon's strategy of Superiority/Equity*.Used when he had parity or superiority in numbers against a* single opposing army*.Its aim was to achieve a situation where the battle would be fought on bonaparte's terms.Bonaparte *disliked fighting a full frontal battle*[to march and face the enemy fully arrayed in a starightforward tactical contest].This strategy entailed for a *secondary force [1-2 corps] to pin the enemy down in a feint attack,while napoleon force marched his main force through the nearest flanking route hidden by a cavalry screen and natural obstacle to arrive on the enemy's rear or flank and sever his line of communications.*



​A _manuevre sur le derrieres_ *operation in detail* taking into account all possible variations.
On the extreme left is the* french secondary force that diverts enemy attention*, any garrisons in nearby areas[optional and conditional] may also serve as diversions.Meanwhile *aided by a natural obstacle and covered by a cavalry screen* the main army *force marches* to attack the enemies lines of communication.[Note in this case its a river,it could also be a hill/forest.In 1800 marengo campaign the Alps served as the natural barrier,in 1805 ulm the black forest,in 1806 prussian campaign the thuringwald forest etc].This movement *required excellent mobility and very bold leadership and nerve*.Once arrived on his enemies flank or rear napoleon whenever possible attempted to *set up a 'strategic curtain' based on a natural barrier*.All river crossings would be blocked[blocking bridges required very few troops,1-2 regiments],thus *isolating his victim from reinforcements ,supply and retreat.*If there was possibility of reinforcement a corps of observation could be set up to pin down any approaching reinforcements[This was a rare and conditional variation,as if napoleon was faced by 2 armies he usually reverted to his second move that will be discussed later].After establishing the strategic curtain* he then relentlessly advanced on the main enemy army from its rear or flank*.Now the enemy had 2 choices* fight on unfamiliar ground* or even worse be caught from the rear while engaged with secondary force[if he failed to detect the turning movement] or *surrender/flee with whatever forces could be salvaged* out of the trap.

Now it seems all too easy on paper.So how would an enemy commander react to napoleon's attempt to turn his flank?
Advantages of the strategy are high.*Enemy would be surprised and his equillibrium shaken* at the sudden threat to his rear.An enemy general could *attempt 3 things* at this juncture.

*1.*If he was confident enough* he could continue to advance against the french secondary force.*
However Napoleon was always careful to see to it that the *pinning force was strong enough to resist for a certain amount of time*,and also that it was *covered by a river line or nearby fortress.*[See the image,secondary force based on easily defensible riverline with fortress nearby for refuge in case of emergency].However the kicker is that* even if the enemy was successful* in forcing his way through and advanced against the secondary force-he would still be *only more and more entangling himself into the trap*.Going deeper and *deeper into hostile territory,cut off from provisions and a rampaging napoleon about to descend upon him from the rear.*

*2.*He could *attempt to attack Napoleon's main force's overextended Lines of communication*[LoC] in turn,trying to cut off the army that is attempting to sever his LoC.However to do such a thing the *enemy would have to split his army up piecemeal.*One to engage the secondary pinning force in front.One to watch napoleon in the rear and finally the rest to conduct the actual operation.This dispersal would be fatal to the enemy,as napoleon's main army *would not oblige to being 'watched' and would descend upon the outnumbered forces with utmost speed and ruthlessness and next on the one engaging the original french secondary force in all probability annihilating both seperately.*If napoleon thus linked up with his original secondary force his new lines of communication along the straight route though the secondary force would *make the allied attack on his previous LoC irrelevant.*
In any case the french were accustomed to living of the countryside and thus *far less vulnerable to temporary disruption in supply than he european armies of the period*.Napoleon during a campaign kept his line short and constantly readjusted them,focusing them on a few Centre of operations directly to the armies rear.[shown on diagram- petit palace and centre of operations denote french mobile supply depots changing places].Napoleon was thus *prepared to accept a temporary break in his supply columns if it meant placing the enemy army in a scattered and vulnerable position.*

*3.*Finally,the opposing commander could *turn back in a hurry and march to offer battle to napoleon's main force.*[the course of action depicted in the diagram]And this is playing Napoleon's game.Battle would be *fought on ground chosen by napoleon,and the enemy morale would be shaken and his formations scattered and disorganized by the sudden withdrawal*.And he would still require to leave behind a force to contain the original french secondary force or risk being taken in the rear mid-battle.Note that *if the enemy army was defeated in such a position in the resulting battle,it would likely be destroyed as its retreat was cut off* and french cavalry could conduct a total strategic pursuit.



​
This move thus devised by napoleon was both *deadly and very flexible*.Its requirements were to *seize the initiative at the outset,consistent bold leadership and movement and high mobility.*

* An allied commander faced with this would *require early prompt intelligence of what was afoot*[the french turning move]to withdraw or *luck*.[in 1807 polish campaign bennigsen,the russian commander was aided by a captured french dispatch and was able to thus escape the trap about to close on him]

* Or they could refuse any prolonged engagement with the secondary force and *retreat continously denying any sort of big battle to the french*.However this *meant usually surrendering key political areas including your capital to the mercy of the french without a fight* and required *enormous strategic space.*[Used by the russians in 1812 and was unique to russia due to her geographic advanatge.]

* Or the *single allied army had to be overwhelmingly big,so numerically superior to the french that even if it was divided piecemeal,the parts could face bonaparte's flanking force on relatively equal terms*.[Allied strategy in last years 1813-1814]

The Indirect Approach attack is a manuevre often used in modern warfare ,though the tools have changed-the concept remains the same.Some of the most famous uses of the Indirect approach except napoleon are the numerous uses in the American Civil war -especially the *chancellorsville and peninsular campaigns by Robert Lee and Stonewall Jackson.*[both students of the napoleonic style],By *von moltke*[using planned system of railways for required superior mobility]in *1870 Sedan vs the french.*



​The *German masterplan in the West* against France in WWI,the *schlieffen plan*-laid down by the former head of the german general staff count schlieffen[like moltke a student of von clausewitz,who in turn fought in the napoleonic wars and studied napoleon,his 'god of war'.]
This is a classic manuever sur les derrieres almost identical to napoleon's famous Ulm operation of 1805.German divisions on the frontier holding the disputed border provinces act as bait and the secondary force,while bulk of the german army swings entering france wide by invading belgium and netherlands. The french who would eager to reclaim lost provinces of alsace and lorraine would advance on the secondary force,and be trapped from the rear against the alps and the rhine in an annhilation envelopment.It came within an hairsbreath of knocking france out,but * failed due to passive and hesitant leadership* from the german high command and* loss of mobility* [Foot infantry in later stages vs french emergency reinforcements in automobiles in _'Miracle on the marne'_]-thus underscoring in both essential requirements.

It was also* employed in the eastern front in WW I against the imperial Russian armies* with stunning success.A series of operations culminating in hindenburg and ludendorff routing the russian forces at *Tannenburg.[1914]*

*German Blitzkrieg of 1940* in france was a combination of the indirect approach and napoleon's second move.The *Inchon landing operations in the korean war and recently the 1991 gulf war saw its usage.*
_*2) *__*Strategy Of The Central Position :*_

_''The art of generalship consists in when being inferior to the enemy overall,being superior to him on the battlefield'' - Napoleon._

Coming back to Napoleon,France was often at war with the bulk of Europe and many times *napoleon would be faced by not one but 2 enemy armies *.Usually allied armies.In a single contest the french armies were among the largest in europe,but against the combined forces of 2 national armies *Napoleon would be at a overall numerical disadvantage.*Thus the turning movement was not useful in such a scenario.For this Napoleon fell back on his strategy of central position.It was his *Strategy of Inferiority.*



​
*PHASE I :*

Above diagram illustrates the initial position*.Overall the allied armies outnumber the french,but seperately the french usually outnumbered them*[France being the most populous nation fielded large armies].
1.The french would* seize the initiative* and march to *prevent the unification of the allied armies*.First napoleon collected all available intelligence and *determined the hinge or weak joint *between the enemies strategic dispositions.This joint may be a lightly defended enemy position which *could be rapidly overrun and occupied in a surprise attack or in most cases simply a geographical position the french would occupy by rapid movement* even before the allied armies had a chance to unite.
Shielded by a cavalry screen French advance guard and elements of the heavy cavalry reserve *achieves a crash concentration and seizes the 'central position'.*
2.Rest of the formations of the battalion carre -The wings and reserve advance and *mass on this point*.Bonaparte has now *succeded in interposing his army between the 2 enemy forces.*They now have to operate on 'exterior lines'[Greater distance from one flank to another for the whole of the allied forces] while the *french using 'Interior lines' *require shorter distances to travel.The advance guard and cavalry meanwhile pushes back the enemy cavalry patrols.The star indicates napoleon's position,probably travelling with the imperial guard.[Guard artillery performs role of army artillery reserve]



​*PHASE II:*

Now having seized the central position,it would be highly risky to turn the whole french army on one allied force as the other allied army could strike the french from the rear and napoleon would be crushed between 2 numerically superior armies.

1.To prevent this possibility,The *2 wings move to engage the respective allied armies pinning them down*.Napoleon now proceeds to isolate his first adversary confident the other wing can hold for a limited amount of time.The first target is *usually the army closest to the central position.*
2.The french light cavalry* forms a screen severing all communications between the seperated allied armies*.At this point both allied commanders possibly believe they are facing the main french attack.
3.The french* reserve splits in 2 *.
4.One part of the reserve *moves to form up on the flank of the right wing* thus extending the french line to match the allied one.This new arrival* may* prompt the allied commander to shift some of his reserves to this wing.
5.The French *advance guard now arrives and makes a flank attack on the other allied flank.*This coming in quick succesion to the french reinforcement of the right wing,is sure to confuse to enemy commander*.In desperation he releases his final reserves and extends and bends his right flank to contain this new threat frontally.*
6.The rest of the reserve coupled with french heavy cavalry reserve and guard artillery *form a 'mass d' decision' ,now are unleashed on the weakened bent of the right right flank to complete his destruction.*The allied commander* with no more reserves can't respond effectively.*



​*PHASE III :*

1.The French right wing and light cavalry[formerly acting as screen] *continues heavy pursuit* of the defeated allied army.While the mass of decision after doing its work regroups .
2.Advance guard *turns back and marches to form up alongside the near exhausted french left wing engaged with the other allied army* thus reinforcing and extending the line.It may prompt allied commander to disptach some reserves in this direction.
3.The former_ mass d' decision_ marches to the aid of the other french army.
4 and 5.The other half of the reserve previously acting as flank reinforcement in the earlier battle now *force marches the greater distance and arrives suddenly at the left flank of the second allied army,*thus playing the role that the aldvance guard played in the first battle.
6.In the *same sequence,final allied reserves are expended to meet this new threat* as allied commander predictably bends his right .*Again the mass of decision and cavalry reserve are unleashed on the hinge to complete the rout.*

Thus by brilliant operational manuevering an inferior french force overall could concentrate and *achieve battlefield numerical superiority in both cases in a classic exapmle of a 'defeat in detail'.*The requirements for the central position tactic was again- '*Seize the initiative,bold movement and leadership and finally reasonably able subordinates*[who could pin an army in place for a certain time and also carry out the pursuit of the defeated army with vigour to prevent it regrouping [something that happened at waterloo-Marshal grouchy failed to properly pursue prussians under blucher resulting in him suddenly appearing to wellington's aid midst-second battle].

Drawbacks of this type of battle were that napoleon couldn't be present in both sectors in person,and more importantly-the need to immediately turn back on the second allied army meant that a *total pursuit of the first was not possible*,as in the case of a _manuever sur les derrieres _battle,and *chances of a decisive success were lower*.After thes econd battle too french army was likely to be exhausted from 2 battles and incessant marching within a very short period of time and *pursuit would not be as effective.*

The Strategy of the Central Position was used several times in the *american civil war*,as well as being used on a grand strategic scale by the *germans in WW1 and israelis in 1967 and 1973.Rommel used it in his tunisian campaign.*

The german blitzkreig of 1940 in France was briliant combination of both the central position and the indirect approach .[i will not expand on this as next battle report will do so]



​*Strategic Penetration - *

Napoleon's third move was simple and was often a launching board for his 2 other techniques.The strategic Penetration technique was used when napoleon found the enemy holding a broad front *cordon type defensive line.*The french *achieved a rapid concentration at one point and broke through the enemy front in a narrow frontage.*Once inside the enemies lines napoleon would the commence operations using his above 2 techniques.This method in reality was still one in development,because campaigns at this time were still decided by field battles the 3rd technique alone would not be decisive yet.However a century later in an era where the broad front trench warfare was norm,it would be the *germans who would fully develop it and give it its ultimate shape*.In form of narrow panzer spearheeads to rupture an enemy front followed by rapid infiltration,exploitation and eventual encirclement in their own unique way ['_kesselschlacht_'-next battle report]what became known as blitzkrieg.

*Strategic Pursuit -* A* key feature of napoleonic warfare *and one of nappy's cherished goals was the total annihilation of an enemy army after a battle by strategic pursuit with cavalry.This tall ask was however achieved completely only twice- in 1806 prussia and in Italy 1796.

Napoleon formulated his methods of war before 1796 and all these would on frequent display in 1796 campaign,though *initially in a crude embryonic fashion*.As they were refined over the decade,*they would be unleashed on the hapless armies and generals of europe.*

A key thing to note about these strategies are their *relative modernity*.This was the* first real systemization of operational strategy* in military history and forms *napoleon's legacy.*

*NEXT: Napoleon's Grand Tactics*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*PART III :NAPOLEON'S GRAND TACTICS*



​In the earlier post we have seen how napoleon set up his battles using strategy so as to gain a almost insurmountable advantage even before the contest had begun.But how did he actually win the battles?

Napoleon's Battles have been generally *divided into 2 types.*

_*1]The 'Strategic Battle' or 'Battle of Manuever' -*_

The battle of manuever or Strategic Battle was *Napoleon's favourite*.Elements of it have already been described in the last post under central position.It consisted of essentially *a massive tactical flanking move supported by firepower and shock*.Napoleon's strategic dispositions would constantly upset the enemies equillibrium as new formations arrived from different directions.Since strategy to a large extent determined the success of this form of battle its called 'Strategic battle'.These often consisted of his greatest victories.



​1.Elements of the french light cavalry screen make contact with enemy main body.They s*wiftly fall back and notify french command.*
2.The leading divisions/corps of the advance guard *immediately advances to engage in a pinning operation against the enemy army.*
3.They are *swiftly reinforced by the nearest corps* from wings,main body or rest of advance guard.These* advance and form up on the flanks of the first force*,*extending the line and settling into a prolonged frontal pinning battle.*
4.The cavalry screen moves to the flanks as a screen and flank protection.
5.*Rest of the french army rapidly approaching.*



​1.*Inconclusive Frontal battle* ongoing along the front.
2.As more French formations arrive,they concentrate on one enemy flank.*Usually the one closest to the enemies line of Communication.*
3.Seeing this reinforcement of the french force,the allied commander *moves his initial reserve to prevent it from outflanking his frontline.*At this point he might be shaken by constant french reinforcement and attempt a desperate push which would only play into napoleon's hands as that would mean emptying of all his reserves against the next stage that is coming.
4.At this point the Heavy artillery of the 2 french corps of the right flank[II and III] *are massed into a 'grand battery' to pound the austrian line in this sector.*
5.Behind this action,Another french corps -usually the one under the best subordinate commander.*Conducts a rapid flank march hidden by the light cavalry screen,aiming to arrive across the enemy's LoC.*The Enemy army distracted by heavy pressure on the front of the flank and steady frontal pinning action is oblivious to this new threat.
6.The* last of the french reserves arrive* arrive usually with the imperial guard and the heavy cavalry reserve ,they are being *steadily concentrated behind the main body to form 'Mass de' Decision'[Or mass of Rupture].*



​
1.Napoleon *judges the situation,*once confident that the enemy has already deployed a large part of his reserves* he gives the preagreed signal*.[Maybe a dispatch,a flag signal or usually a simultaneous cannonade by a number of guns twice or thrice in pre timed intervals].Now from behind the cavalry screen the *enveloping force would suddenly reveal itself approaching the enemies rear.*
2.Now,almost simultaneously the french would begin a *general vigorous pinning attack all along the line* preventing any troops from being moved from these sectors.
3.Once the allied general sees the suddenly appearing flanking force about to descend on him,he would* in panic quickly attempt to extend his flank and create a new line to face this*.To do this *he would deploy his final remaining reserves*.Also before the reserves could deploy* time would have to be bought by scraping up a line from whatever troops were nearmost*.These being the *rear battalions of the nearest flank*.This *sector already under heavy grand battery fire would thus be further weakened.*
4.This *weakening of the enemy sector and deployment of his final reserves is Napoleon's 'Moment' *of the battle.

_ ''In battle there is but one moment,the great art is to seize it.It is the one drop of water that makes the cup tip over '' -Napoleon._

Now the* imperial guard artillery would released from the reserve*.Its *elite fresh horse batteries would gallop up and unlimber at almost point blank range,joining the general grande battery in the onslaught of canister*.The weakened enemy sector would *bear the brunt of this savage firepower.*
5.Behind the grande battery,the *mass of decision begins it advance* usually formed up by infantry divisions in *giant assault columns or Mixed order formation* supported by *packed ranks of steel clad cuirassiers of the heavy cavalry reserve*.Its *target is the hinge or junction of the bent allied flank already weakened by stripping of reserves,exhausted by constant fighting and mauled by savage artillery bombardment.*



​1.Determined renewed pinning attacks all along the line.
2 and 3.*Closely following the massive artillery bombardment* of the chosen weak sector would be* massed shock charges by armoured heavy cuirassiers of the cavalry reserve*.*Wave after wave would be hurled in to smash the remaining enemy lines* of this sector with brute force.Mostly they would succeed ,however even if some held out.*Behind the cuirassiers the advancing french infantry assault columns and imperial guard* would finally crush all resistance and rupture the allied flank.[*Infantry formed in squares to resist cuirassiers being highly vulnerable to french infantry and artillery*]
4.With the collapse of the allied flank the *light cavalry would now swiftly move through and begin the pursuit ,placing themselves along the fleeing enemies LoC for Maximum effect.*
5.As the rest of the allied army attempted to retreat they *would have the unenviable job of doing so with their retreat route blocked by the french* and the french cavalry around them.

Thus the enemy army *could be dealt a devastating blow* by *carefully combining strategy with battlefield tactics.*

*2)FRONTAL BATTLE OR BATTLE OF ATTRITION -*

The second type of battle was the attrition battle.The frontal battle *resembled the normal conventional battles of the era,with 2 armies slugging it out fully arrayed* in a contest of attrition.Napoleon *disliked this type and used it only when no other alternative was present.*



​The basic premise was usually a *penetration of the centre attack*.After initial reconssaince to identify a likely weak spot in the enemy line,pinning attacks would launched on other sectors.Now *massive quantities of artillery would be massed in grande batteries on this point and pounded constantly until it began to break under sheer volume of fire*.This type of battle was likened by napoleon to be similar to a siege.



​Finally after wearing it down with massive firepower,the *heavy cavalry reserve would be unleashed in massed squadrons to tear open a hole through the remnants with brute force like a battering ram*.They would be followed closely by the mass of rupture[the reserve and guard infantry].Once they expanded the hole they had hacked through and broken the enemy center,*light cavalry would swarm through and begin pursuit.*
This type of *battle was costly *and often resulted in *pyrrhic victories*,and even a rare defeat.[Waterloo-failed because blucher's arriving prussians diverted all reserves needed to expand the gap in wellington's center].Although Napoleon did win a few decisive battles even with this type of battle [Eg-Freidland] he generally tended to avoid it.

Reposted some of this from 1796 campaign thread for the tactics overview.

*NEXT: THE RUSSIAN ARMY*.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*THE IMPERIAL RUSSIAN ARMY*

_''Of all the continental armies,the russians consistently provided the sternest battlefield opposition to the french''_




​*THE EVOLUTION OF THE RUSSIAN ARMY FROM PETER TO CATHERINE THE GREAT:*

*Tsar peter created the first new model russian army* on european lines about which we have learned much in battle report#14 poltava.This army had defeated the swedes and in it lay the basis of the army that would take the field against napoleon a century later.When peter died in 1725 the russian army numbered 125,000 infantry(Half field forces,half garrisons) and 40,000 cavalry..plus an embryonic artillery arm.Peter had *established conscription as the basis of recruitment*.He also *created the original 2 imperial guard regiments.*His cavalry arm was totally one dimensional however..the whole force composed of mounted infantry or dragoons.There was no light cavalry except irregular cossacks.

*Empress Anne :* Her reign witnessed the *establishment of the 3rd guard regiment *and the horse guards.It also saw the conversion of some dragoon regiments into cuirassiers.(The mounted infantry dragoons had performed poorly versus turkish cavalry,and need for dedicated shock cavalry was felt)

*Empress Elisabeth* :Under elisabeth Russia became involved in the seven years war against frederick the great's prussia.This long wars exposed russian military men to western european military trends which led to* rapid development of the artillery arm*.It was also the first true large scale exposure of the russians themselves to western europeans since the war with the swedes.Frederick considered them initially some eastern rabble..but soon found out that he russians were to be his most difficult and tenacious opponents.In the long seven years frederick was unable to inflict any major defeat on the russians.The sudden death of elisabeth saved prussia from destruction.Overall *russia emerged from the war with its martial capabilities now well respected.*
Her succesor,the half-german peter-a great fan of frederick made peace with him and introduced prussian customs in the russian army.These were highly unpopular in the army and peter was deposed,and his wife catherine ascended the throne as mother of all the russias.



​
*Catherine the Great:*Catherine began full scale expansion of russian territory in crimea,poland,ukraine and the caucasus.The *army was expanded massively and reformed *and became the instrument of russian imperial ambition.From an active field army of 80,000 infantry it expanded to 110,000 infantry.The garrison force of 65,000 was redeployed to the borders and now used for active frontier defence.Regular Cavalry force exceeded 60,000.Five regiments of artillery were formed.Hussars,carabiniers and lancers were introduced.Catherine however refused to join the wars of the french revolution as she saw no interest in it for russia.By the time catherine died in 1796 ,the russian empire could theoritically field half a million men.*Around 200,000 were regular field forces and the rest were garrisons,irregulars,cossacks and militia who were only useful in homeland defense,not campaigning outside russian borders.*

Czar Paul,her son was again a great fan of the prussian style and tried to germanize the army in dress and drill.He also entered the coalition against france and sent suvorov with an expeditionary force to italy.His chaotic foreign policy and numerous domestic enemies ensured he was killed in a coup in 1802 and succeeded by his son alexander.He reversed the gremanization policy.The young alexander dreamt of defeating napoleon and positioning himself as the 'saviour of europe'.Napoleon's callous foreign policy combined with the czar's enthusiam and the role of the francophobe party in court ensured russia's entry into the third coalition.And it was largely with catherine's army that russia would fight napoleon.However this army had enjoyed a near uninterrupted success against its enemies during the last half a century and boasted several of suvorov's veterans and lieutenants in 1805,by and large the russians were confident of humbling the corsican upstart.


*ALEXANDER SUVOROV :*



​*Alexander Suvorov,russia's great captain exerted a vast shadow over russian military thought in the 18th century*.A thin and sickly man he served with distinction in his youth in the seven years war as a soldier.Then *for the next half a century continued an unbroken record of victory as he campaigned against the poles and the turks *winning several great victories despite outnumbered.His final challenge came when he was asked to lead the russian expeditionary force into italy in 1799.In the absence of napoleon(in egypt)-the clash of the titans failed to take place.Suvorov won 2 great victories over the french overrunning italy.However he failed to get along with his austrian allies who disrupted his supplies.Frustrated suvorov moved to join a second russian force in switzerland.However the oppurtunistic massena(france's second best general after napoleon0,struck first and destroyed the russian army in switzerland at the battle of zurich.Suvorov conducted an epic retreat march through the alps eluding massena's pursuit.A disillusioned paul irritated at the austrians withdrew from the coalition.An exhausted suvorov died in 1800.He *remains one of history's handful of undefeated commanders*.His influence and legacy lingered everywhere in russian military thought.

*INFLUENCE OF SUVOROV :*

_''A rat chewed package found in the corners of an old castle''-Suvorov_
( On the prussian style training manuals of Paul)​
Suvorov's* success lay in understanding the strengths and weakness of the common russian infantryman and being able to connect with him*.Suvorov stressed realistic training rather than monotonous drill and was ahead of his time in this aspect.He understood that the russian serf soldier was illiterate,but hardy and courageous.Instead of prescribing long drilling motions he* prefered to break down training into a few maxims that could be easily remembered and practically employed*.He wrote 2 books to this effect.Suvorov's motto that he ingrained into the russian army was-

_''The bullet's a mad thing,the bayonet knows what its all about''
''Train hard,fight easy''_​
This was based solely on hard realism.The russian soldier* hardly had any live musketry training,being allocated 3 rounds annually.(Worst in europe)*.Added to this russia lacking a vast coastline* produced inferior quality gunpowder*.Quality of *russian musket fire was thus generally poor *and average at best.(Except the guards)The bayonet was on the other hand extremely suited to the physically hardy russian peasant soldier and easy to wield.Thus suvorov's prescription for massed infantry attacks with bayonet.

_''The three military arts. First - Apprehension, how to arrange things in camp, how to march, how to attack, pursue, and strike; for taking up position, final judgement of the enemy's strength, for estimating his intentions. Second - Quickness... This quickness doesn't weary the men. The enemy doesn't expect us, reckons us 100 versts away, and if a long way off to begin with - 200, 300 or more - suddenly we're on him, like snow on the head; his head spins. Attack with what comes up, with what God sends; the cavalry to begin, smash, strike, cut off, don't let slip, hurra! Brothers do miracles! Third - Attack. Leg supports leg. Arm strengthens arm; many men will die in the volley; the enemy has the same weapons, but he doesn't know the Russian bayonet. Extend the line - attack at once with cold steel; extend the line without stopping... the Cossacks to get through everywhere... In two lines is strength; in three, half as much again; the first breaks, the second drives into heaps, the third overthrows.''-Suvorov._​

Suvorov's other motto was speed.He believed *boldness always paid*.He *stressed minimal dress and maximum utility *on campaign.*Generals like kutuzov and bagration,suvorov's lieutanants* who would take part in the napoleonic wars were much influenced by his methods.



​
*NATURE OF THE RUSSIAN SOLDIER:*

_"If the Frenchmen had the firmness and the docility of the Russians 
the world not be great enough for me." - Napoleon _​
The russian soldier of this era was described by observers differently.The soldier by nature *came from a serf background and with 25 years service was bound to the army as his new family.*He was *very hardy *and could withstand extreme physical stress-marching and fighting with little to no rations.
_
''The russians are very brave''-Karl Von Clausewitz_​
The russians were generally considered *very courageous and extremely obedient to their officers*.The *tenacity of the russian soldier was legendary,*many simply refused to retreat or surrender even when on the brink of defeat.The russian soldiers *also had a sacred respect for their homeland*..dying russian soldiers would often crawl eastwards to die closer to russia.He was generally cheerful even in miserable situations.These were qualities widely applauded by contemporary observers.On the downside however,*he was illiterate and generally lacked any sort of initiative*.If seperated from his unit he was at a loss what to do.If the officers were killed or confusion arose and there was an absence of authority,it could lead to a mass rout in the manner of a confused mob.*Drunkeness was another problem.*

One* general weakness of the russian army was its officer corps-particularly the junior officers .*
The senior generals and NCOs were quite good,professional and on par with european standards.But the the *lower officers were generally considered among the worst in europe*.Usually illiterate,they spent most of their time gambling,drinking and sleeping.The czar's brother Grand duke constantine,commander of the imperial guard mockingly stated -
_"An officer must never use
his common sense or intelligence.” _​
This led to an *explosion of foreign officers in the russian imperial army from all over europe *due to shortage of capable officers.They were a mixed bag.Despite some limitations the russian army of 1805 was solid at its core with plenty of veterans in its ranks and a number of battle tested commanders at its head.However it was lead in person by the czar who had no experience and was surrounded by several young nobles who had none either.Its *staff system was badly outdated compared to the french.*

*NEXT- RUSSIAN INFANTRY:RUSSIAN CAVALRY:RUSSIAN ARTILLERY:IMPERIAL GUARD:RUSSIAN COMMANDERS:AUSTRIAN ARMY*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Wonderful thread, keep it up, Sir !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*THE RUSSIAN INFANTRY*

_"The [Russian] infantry was generally composed of athletic men 
... but generally of short stature, ... inured to extremes of 
weather and hardship ; to the worst and scantiest food ; 
to marches for days and nights. " - Sir Robert Wilson_



​*RECRUITMENT AND TRAINING:*

_''The educated man serves in artillery
The dandy in the cavalry
The idler in the navy
The fool serves in the infantry.''
-Russian saying_​


​
*One in 500 eligible males were conscripted*.Service was initially lifelong,later shortened to* 25 years* and once a man left for the army his family didn't expect to see him again-the army became his new family.They were given basic training in the depots of their regiments.Gradually they picked up skills.One downside of the training was the semi-barbarous medieval methods of discipline.Corporal punishment was common.A common saying was -_ 'Recruit three,beat to death two,train one'_.Most of the volunteers from the educated higher classes were NCOs or joined the guards regiments.

*ORGANIZATION:*





[Musketeer right,Grenadier left]​
The Russian infantry in 1805 was composed of 3 types - *Grenadiers,Musketeers and Jaegers*.*Musketeers were standard line infantry*,*grenadiers elite assault infantry *and *jaegers light infantry or skirmishers*.Regiment was the highest permanent unit.*One regiment was composed of 3 battalions.Battalion was the Highest tactical unit.Battalions consisted of 4 companies.*
In battle the *tactical sub-unit platoon was used.*The* battalion was divided into 8 platoon blocks* and employed in columns or line.Unlike the french* there were no permanent army corps and no unit larger than a regiment created on a permanent basis*.Temporary armies and divisions would be created under generals during wartime.But unlike the french corps the men and officres were unfamiliar with each other and these temporary bodies didn't possess the organic corps staff of a permanent army corps.



​Organization of the 3 types of regiments.Note fusiliers are but musketeers(renamed) in the prestigious grenadier regiments.
In 1805 Russia had *13 Grenadier regiments,84 musketeer regiments and 20 jaeger regiments.*
Strength of grenadier and musketeer regiments were nominally* 2250 men and those of the jaeger around 1400 men.*

*FIGHTING STYLE:*

_"The Russians had to be beaten down man by man ... our [French] soldiers fired upon them at 25 paces, they continued their march without replying, every troop filed past, without saying a word,or slackening its pace for a moment. The streets were filled with dying and wounded, but not a groan was heard ... You might have said that they were firing at shadows. At last we charged the Russians with the bayonet and only when we pierced them could be convinced that they were dealing with men."_-_Marbot,French Officer._​
Russian infantry were *distinguished for their tenacity and the fury of their bayonet attacks* in columns.However the *musketry of the standard infantry was not high quality*.Like the french and the british(Who both claimed themselves to be the true masters of the bayonet),the russians too were convinced they were the real masters of the bayonet.
_"The Frenchmen were courageous, as they remained firm under artillery fire ... and even made a stand against the cavalry, and no one could best them as skirmishers. But they could not resist our bayonet." -Russian officer_.​
And it was not an empty boast,as a massed russian infantry attack in columns, bayonets shining with the cries of OORAH!OORAH! was a highly intimidating spectacle for any but veteran troops.
One bad tendency of russian infantry officers was to not make proper use of cover and* take no steps to use natural terrain as obstacles to enemy artillery bombardment*,this led to heavy casualities against the excellent french artillery.

*GRENADIERS*:



​
The* Elite of the russian line infantry were the grenadiers*.They were well trained,disciplined and given good fire training.They also recieved the best recruits and the *cream of the line officers*.These tall,well-built men were* particularly capable with the bayonet.*Every year the *musketeer regiments sent 15 of their best men to the grenadier regiments* till they were full strength.The most famous of the grenadier regiments was the _*pavlovsk grenadiers*_.It was admitted into the imperial guard in 1813 for its continous superb battlefield performance.Grenadiers were distinguished with either dome shaped caps or red plumes in their shakos.

*JAEGERS:*



​Russian generals held skirmishing in contempt and *prussia and russia were generally considered to have the worst skirmishers in europe.*The* overeliance on officers among the russian soldiers and lack of initiative meant the russians were unable to produce skirmishers of the standard fielded by the french*,a fact admitted by most russian officers themselves.Though their fire training was better than the line infantry the *inferior quality of gunpowder was another problem for russian jaegers.*They also had little to no experience in this type of warfare contrary to the french who had long experience of the revolutionary wars.
Far sighted commanders like suvorov and kutuzov stressed the development of light infantry but no real changes would be made until later.In 1805 the russian jaeger arm was not particularly great light infantry though they performed well as line infantry,however by the end of the napoleonic wars they would learn from the french and turn their own tricks upon them and came to be reckoned as well respected skirmishers.In 1805 only the first jaeger regiment which had practiced in the finnish woodlands possesed good quality skirmishers.

*TACTICS:*The russians* employed the same line,square and column formations used universally in europe *during this period and that has been extensively discussed earlier in the thread.The mixed order was very rarely if ever employed.They did have some pecuilalarities.

The *basic tactical unit of manuevre was the battalion,the battalion was divided into 4 companies and each company into 2 platoons.A battalion thus employed 8 platoons.A half-platoon was the lowest tactical sub-unit.*



​A russian musketeer battalion in line-*3 ranks deep*.It has *4 companies-the 3 musketeer companies are bracketed 1,2,3.The 4rth grenadier company has been divided and placed on both flanks*(G &T).L=lieutenant.S=Semi-lieutenant.C=Captains.D=Drummers.N=NCO.B=Battalion commander.



​Several types of *russian attack columns*.See platoons have sometimes been used as 2 half-platoons.



​The russians employed a slightly different square formation.Here the *numbers denote the company to which the platoon or half platoon belongs to.*Each company had 2 platoons or 4 half platoons as staed earlier.The length and width of the square could be varied according to their placement.The r*ussians were very proficient at forming square-a practice picked up from their long struggle with turkish cavalry.*While battalion level manuevres were common..large scale multi-division exercises were very rare.



​An example of a large russian troop formation.*General Bennigsen's deployment of a russian infantry 'division'(ad-hoc formation) in a quasi-mixed order formation at Eylau 1807.*The depth of the formation with held back reserves gives it excellent defense in depth ,but doesn't employ the full firepower potential of the unit.

*NEXT:RUSSIAN CAVALRY*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

@AUSTERLITZ 
Great job, man. 
Maybe you know this Russian proverb, maybe not. "Душу Богу, жизнь Отечеству, честь - никому." That means: "give your soul to God, your life to Fatherland, and your honor to nobody". This saying is defined the essence of Russian officers for centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*THE RUSSIAN CAVALRY*


. 

​

_"As a horseman, the Russian regular cavalryman had no experience,
except in the schools. He was not born to the use of horses and he
had to learn both how to ride and how to care for them. Yet the
Russian cavalry distinguished itself throughout the campaign
and was often victorious over the French with all its training."_​
The russians* possesed the largest cavalry arm of all the continental armies.*Nearly 50,000 regular cavalry plus cossacks.(in 1805).The ratio of *infantry to cavalry was just 4.6:1*.In the french army it was 6:1,in the german armies it was often 7 to 1.However unlike in the infantry the russian cavalry in 1805 *was not battle hardened and had few veterans*.Its *horsemanship was considered superior to the french and swordsmanship not inferior*,however the french surpassed all continental armies in organization .In 1805 the russian cavalry consisted of 4 types - *Heavy cuirassiers,medium mounted infantry Dragoons,Light hussars and light lancers(cossacks and uhlans).*

*ORGANIZATION:*The administrative/tactical unit was the regiment.In 1805 Russia had *6 cuirassier regiments,30 dragoon regiments,8 hussar regiments and 1 uhlan regiments.Regiments had 5 or 10 squadrons.The dragoon and cuirassier regiments had 5 squadrons while the hussars and uhlans had 10.*



​Squadron was the basic tactical unit,*subdivided into 4 platoons or 2 half-squadrons.*Squadron strength varied but was around *150 men at peak strength.*The *quality of cavalry organization was largely determined by 2 factors - Men to officer ratio and placement of officers in the squadron..*
In terms of men to officer ratio french had the best 4.6:1(4.6 men to 1 officer) in the heavy cuirassiers squadrons to around 6 in the line squadrons.British 6.1,prussia 6.5,russia 7.8 and austria 8.5.Thus *russia had the second worst men to officer ratio of all the major armies.*
However it made up in its excellent placement of its officers in the squadron.



​The *positioning of officers determined the forward,lateral and rear control of a squadron.In th*is the russian system was closest and very similar to the french .(frontal control most important as it determines how fast squadron can rally after charge-its most vulnerable state)
*Frontally they are near identical to the french* and would provide equally good control.Laterally the NCos are placed on flanks of the maneuver elements but alternately,there are not so many of them as in the french.Each flank of the 4 manuever elements do not have one as in they french case,and the extreme flanks of the second line are exposed.So* lateral control is inferior than the french*,turning and flank action would be more problematic.Rear control is similar to the french,however the number of NCOs is lesser and there is no overall superior officer for guidance like the french junior captain.

Look at the british though,*all officers except the squadron commander upfront are integrated into the front ranks themselves.Forward leadership thus is left to just one man* who has to at once make tactical decisions on the movement of his squadron,provide directional guidance to all 4 manuevering elements(Platoons,make sure the squadron moves in the precise direction desired and also ensure none of the troops move ahead and break alignment.It is very difficult for him to perform all of these tasks simultaneously with complete effectiveness.British *lateral control however is excellent *and the bulk of the squadrons leaders have been employed for this task.Like the french they box the troops in and keep the files tight for good shock impact.An adequate number of leaders ensure *satisfactory rear control*.The british squadron due to its* poor forward control* would have difficulty stopping the charge or rallying afterwards.While the french system of placing multiple officers in front of their men ensured that troopers kept their heads and didn't charge off or scatter in the heat of battle,the l*oss of forward control and resultant disorganization was frequent occurance for british cavalry.The prussians and austrians were even worse.*
Russia thus had the *second best officer placement among the european powers* and nearly as good as the french.The horsemanship of the individual russian was also superior.This is why while most of the other powers were forced to adopt the french system in due length of the napoleonic wars,russia kept the original indigeneous system.

*CUIRASSIERS:*
_“Large and stout: the discipline and well-dressed state of these men are very imposing.”_



​
Cuirassiers formed the elite of the russian cavalry*.Big tall men,well trained armed with carbines,pistols and straight swords on big horses employed as shock cavalry.*Cuirassier regiments were formed with the best recruits from the other cavalry squadrons.In 1805 russia had 6 cuirassier regiments.However their *horses were slightly smaller than those of the french cuirassiers,their swords were also smaller and most importantly despite being called cuirassiers they wore no body armor*.In a direct contest with their french counterparts these were some disadvantages.In 1812 they were given armor and a new french style sword was issued in 1809.The 2 best cuirassier regiments were to be the senior_ 'His majesty's cuirassiers'_-admitted into the imperial guard in 1813,and the_ 'russian military order cuirassiers'._

*DRAGOONS:*



​The *universal medium cavalry that could act as mounted infantry,dragoons were versatile troops that formed the bulk of the cavalry.They carried a straight sabre,muskets and pistols.*The best dragoon regiments in the russian army were the _St.Petersburg Dragoons _and _Pskov Dragoons._

*HUSSARS:*



​The *formed the eyes andflambuoyantly dressed,hard drinking womanizers,excellent swordsmen and horsemen.Hussars ears of the army and *were very popular in russia.Armed with a curved sabre,pistol and carbine they were tasked with reconssaince,screening and pursuit.The finest hussar regiments were the _Loubny Hussars_ and the_ Grodno Hussars._

*UHLANS:*

In 1805 there was only 3 regiments of this type,they were formed of foreigners -lithuanians,poles and employed the lance as their weapon.The lance was a deadly weapon in proper hands it could outreach both the bayonet and the sword,however was useless against body armor and required skill and training to use.In any case they played no major part in this campaign.

*TACTICS:*



​
The cavalry* employed the common line,column and echelon attacks discussed earlier which were common to all european cavalry of the time.

COSSACKS:*
_''The cossacks watch,while russian army sleeps''_




(cossack left)​
Russian cavalry would be incomplete without the famous (or rather infamous)cossacks.They are a group of predominantly east slavic people who became known as *members of democratic, semi-militarized communities *which settled in the don,dneiper and ural river basins.They fought fiercely against the poles,turks and the lithuanians After the area came under domination of the czars,*they provided military service in the form of militia and irregular cavalry in lieu of taxes and autonomy.*Cossacks played a key role in the expansion of russian power into siberia,caucasus and central asia.

'_'Cossacks are the best of all light troops that exist''- Napoleon_​
Cossacks were *superb light cavalry,brilliant at scouting,screening,pursuit and raiding*.Their weapons* typically included a lance and a sabre and the occasional firearm.*They fought in their unique fashion,*never standing to recieve a head on charge but rather continously harssing from the flank and by raiding and wearing out the enemy.Cossacks were unsurpassed in cavalry skirmishing and ambushes.*

_ 
"These organised bandits are wily. They do not like infantry fire very much,they detest artillery, but when they are three to one they become impudent."- Schwarzenberg, Austrian commander-in-chief_​
*Their greatest use was against the supply lines of an overextended enemy*.They were most effective on home soil rather than in a foreign campaign,and would be a nightmare in swarms in 1812 for the grande armee.Smaller bands occupied the russian army in its campaign in 1805.

_"The French typically found the cossacks contemptible, their tactics cowardly, 
their mounts ugly ... French conceit came at a cost. During the Polish campaign
a considerable number of French troopers encountered the sharp end of a cossack 
lance. ... During the winter campaign in Poland, the cossacks dominated 
neutral ground between armies."_​



​
The french had enormous problems dealing with them in their russian campaign.
_What should one do with these horse?_,
_If one wants to capture them, they escape; 
if one wants some rest, one is not able to drive them away;
if one forms a close formation, it is being surrounded; 
if one extends its own line to the same length of theirs,
they concentrate before one realises it, and break through;
if one throws them back a hundred times, they still will return,
and our horses will be destroyed by this_."​However *cossacks had several limitations as well.*They couldn't be counted upon to perform the duties of line cavalry.They couldn't charge formed infantry on the battlefield or hold ground against heavy cavalry.Cossacks usually never directly engaged a formed enemy squadron which would overwhelm them,they prefered to scatter it by hit and run breaking it up into groups of individuals who could be picked off.Their *best use was thus strategic rather than tactical,that is more useful in campaigning rather than in the battlefield itself.*
They were best employed in support of a main army.They usually came from very poor families and had a wild reputation for looting.


​
Cossacks were *led by their own 'Ataman'(commanders).Platov was the greatest cossack commander* and would gain immortality in the war of 1812.During the napoleonic wars the cossacks almost captured napoleon twice.

*NEXT: RUSSIAN ARTILLERY*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2


----------



## vostok

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Cossacks were *led by their own 'Hetman'(commanders).Platov was the greatest cossack commander* and would gain immortality in the war of 1812.During the napoleonic wars the cossacks almost captured napoleon twice.​
> *NEXT: RUSSIAN ARTILLERY*


In Russia, the word "Hetman" practically not used, and applied only to the heads of Little Russia, who rejoined the Russian kingdom in 1654, after disconnecting from Poland. Last Hetman rules in Little Russia until 1764.
In Great Russia Cossack leaders were called "ataman" instead of "Hetman". Platov was an ataman, not hetman.
And now the leaders of all Russian Cossack armies are called atamans.
The difference is that "Hetman" - a word of German origin, and "Ataman" - most likely Turkic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

vostok said:


> In Russia, the word "Hetman" practically not used, and applied only to the heads of Little Russia, who rejoined the Russian kingdom in 1654, after disconnecting from Poland. Last Hetman rules in Little Russia until 1764.
> In Great Russia Cossack leaders were called "ataman" instead of "Hetman". Platov was an ataman, not hetman.
> And now the leaders of all Russian Cossack armies are called atamans.
> The difference is that "Hetman" - a word of German origin, and "Ataman" - most likely Turkic.



Sry abt that,yeah.Your right.Edited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*THE RUSSIAN ARTILLERY*

_''The russian artillery is of the most powerful description''_



​Russia had been one of the pioneers in artillery development since the seven years war of the 1750s.*Before austerlitz however the russian artillery arm had undergone rapid organization and re-organization in short intervals which had a disrupting effect*.In 1800 there was the regimental system,in 1801 the battalion system,in 1803 again regimental system was back.Russian artillery was plentiful often deployed in masses like the french,its gunners were tenacious,trained and enthusiastic,however command and control and co-ordination was lacking.



​*General Arakcheev was the main artillery inspector during this period,known as the 'czar's bulldog'.*He served under Paul I and Alexander as army leader and artillery inspector respectively. He had a *violent temper, but was otherwise a competent artillerist,* and is known for his reforms of tzarist artillery known as the "System of 1805.This system was not totally implemented by austerlitz however.The performance of Russian artillery at Austerlitz in 1805 was poor. The French skirmishers sometimes shot apart Russian batteries that stood unprotected by friendly skirmishers. Friendly infantry often marched across the front of the heavy artillery just as it was about to open fire. Infantry and cavalry failed to support the guns at critical moments. At Austerlitz the French captured 142-176 (!) Russian guns and approx. 400 ammunition wagons and caissons. 
The situation improved after the disastrous Austerlitz Campaign. General Arakcheyev applied himself to learning what had gone wrong by interviewing each officer and having him sketch the movements of his battery during the battle of Austerlitz. The gunners learned to fire their pieces at wooden boards 9 feet high. They were also able to fire 25-30 live rounds per year.
The improved russian artillery would show its calibre in the campaign of 1807 and in the war of 1812.*By the 1813-1814 the allied commanders considered the russian artillery to be the best amongst their forces.*

*Artillery Tactics:*

The artillery tactics were more or less the same .However russia like all continental armies except the french *didn't use artillery in an offensive role .*The main difference between the Russian and French artillery was the fact that *Napoleon used artillery offensively, while for the Russians the main purpose of artillery was to defend their cavalry and infantry.* The same can be said about the supportive role of Prussian and British artillery.
While Napoleon's artillery prepared the way for the final blow that would decide the battle, the *Russians packed their battle line with numerous guns, making it difficult to break through*. They also kept a strong artillery reserve as an emergency.Russians were among the first to employ crude grand batteries at eylau in 1807 to devastating effect.

_"The artillerymen are of the best description, and the NCOs equal , 
but the artillery officers of inferior rank have not the same title 
to estimation as in the other European services, for their education 
is not formed with the same care, and their service does not receive_​_ the same encouragement." - Sir Robert Wilson''_

Russian gunners were *reknowned for fighting spirit and physical strength.*
Overall the* russian artillery was second only in quality to the french during the napoleonic wars and often greater in quantity.*


*THE GUNS:*



​
Apart from the general field guns,_*russia fielded a unique type of artillery gun-the 'unicorns'*_.The unicorns The licorne was *a hybrid between the howitzers and guns of the era , with a longer barrel than contemporary howitzers, giving projectiles a flatter trajectory, but longer range*. Similar to the howitzers, they had a powder chamber of smaller diameter than the gun caliber, but whereas a howitzer's chamber was cylindrical, a licorne's was conical, with its base diameter the same as the gun bore. The conical chamber was easier to load and facilitated the placement of the projectile perfectly in the center of the barrel.Licornes were able to fire both the solid shot used for cannons and howitzer shells, as well as canister.Originallyd eveloped in the 1760s,In 1805 the unicorn was f*ielded in several varieties- 2 pounder light gund,10 pounder,and a heavy and light 12 pounder.To these were added the general 12 pounder field guns.*

*ORGANIZATION:*

The basic tactical unit was t*he battery or company of 12 guns.*
The artillery pieces were formed int tactical units:
- platoon (2 guns) was commanded by subaltern officer
- two platoons (2 x 2 = 4 guns) formed division
- three platoons (3 x 2 = 6 guns) formed half-company
- two half-companies (2 x 6 = 12 guns) formed company

In combat the company's guns (12 pieces) were placed as follow:
- on the left stood 2 unicorns
- in the center 8 cannons
- on the right were 2 unicorns

The guns were often deployed to support the infantry and dispersed accordingly,however each infantry company had* 12 men trained in artillery duties to act as replacements in case of casualities*.In battle the company (battery) was usually deployed not more than 100 m forward of the front of infantry.In battle the artillery caissons were positioned 30-40 meters from the guns.*Russian ammunition provisions for their 12 pdr heavy guns* were high for continental standards.

*1. French artillery - 222 rounds*​
* 2. Russian artillery - 172 rounds*

* 3. Austrian artillery - 150 rounds*

* 4. Prussian artillery - 114 rounds*

* 5. British artillery - 84 rounds*



​*HORSE ARTILLERY:*

In 1805 the russian horse artillery arm was small,*to be expanded vastly later.In later years this would become the best of the russian artillery..able to stand toe to toe with the french,and played a key role in some later battles.*

*ARTILLERY COMMANDERS:*



​*ALEXEI YERMOLOV:*

Yermolov,born in moscow, fought under suvorov and *distinguished himself in the storming of warsaw,and also in the campaign against persia.*He was exiled by czar paul but pardoned by alexander.In 1805 his horse battery joined kutuzov in the battle against napoleon.Amongst the panic at austerlitz he conducted himself well and allowed the cavalry to retreat giving steady cover fire.*His greatest moments came at Eylau in 1807 and 1812 in borodino where his horse batteries(at eylau on his own initiative) moved up and devastated the french infantry with canister from massed guns*.At eylau he was sent to reinforce the russian defense of the great redoubt under furious french attack and responded in style.He was made a scapegoat for the defeat and lutzen in 1813 and transferred to the guard infantry,however he lived to see the fall of napoleon and have his position and reputation restored and increased.He was later military governor in the caucasus and ruled with an iron hand.



​*ALEXY NIKITIN:*
*Russia's greatest horse gunner of the napoleonic wars.*Nikitin was part of the russian 1805 campaign but didn't see much action.He came to prominence in the later years.*At Borodino Nikitin's battery suffered heavy losses but continued firing to the very end. *Nikitin distinguished himself at Krasne and Maloyaroslavetz in 1812. *At Krasne his 7th Horse Company fired canister at the retreating French, then mounted and charged with swords in hand. They captured 2 guns and 300 men. At MaloYaroslavetz his gunners captured enemy’s battery ! *
*At Lutzen in 1813, Tzar Alexandr ordered Nikitin to bring 40 horse guns and pound the French lines*, adding, _"I will watch your action." _ Nikitin brought forward the Lifeguard Horse Company (Battery), 8th Horse Company (Battery), and part of 1st and 3rd Horse Company. The Russian artillery produced a "tremendous fire". As soon as the French began wavering, the New Russia Dragoons and Chernighov Horse Jagers drew sabers and rushed forward. The Prussians seconded them with the Brandenburg Cuirassiers. The French were broken and 4 guns were captured.
In 1814 at *La Rothiere Nikitin pushed 24-36 guns within musket range (!) of the French skirmishers and opened fire*. At Craonne in 1814 he used artillery to cover the retreat of infantry and cavalry: in the first line were placed 36 6pdr guns, 60 paces back were 28 12pdr guns. The first line fired canister, the second fired shells.He died in 1856 ,a member of the state council*.*



​*ALEXANDER KUTAISOV:*

Half turkish by birth,he had been enlisted in the guard by age 10.A linguist and a painter he fought with valour* at golymin,eylau and friedland in the 1807 campaign.By age 22 he was a general.Kutaisov was kutuzov's chief of artillery at borodino in 1812.He followed yermolov against kutuzov's orders who had forbidden him to to join the battle in person knwoing his impetous nature.He was killed at borodino.*​
*NEXT:THE RUSSIAN IMPERIAL GUARD.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*THE IMPERIAL GUARD*
_"There is, however, a wide difference between the 
staple of the Russian army and the Tsar's Guards.
The latter are very select, both cavalry and infantry,
nothing indeed, can be superior. The grenadiers are
generally very tall men. The cuirassiers are equally
large and stout. The discipline and well-dressed state
of these men are very imposing."_





_"It is impossible by any description to give an exaggerated idea of 
the perfect state of these troops; their appearance and equipment
were admirable." - General Sir Charles Stewart_​The *czar's bodyguards the russian imperial guard evolved in the napoleonic wars from a ceremonial outfit to one of the most feared formations in the world*.Although not all guardsmen were nobles, the rest of the army couldn't compare to them in social tone. With a *membership composed in large part of the blue-blooded sons of the best families*, the well-tailored white and green uniforms, were a frequent sight at parades and celebrations. The life of private in the guard was more comfortable than officer's in the army. They were seen outfitted for sentry duty accompanied by servants bearing their masters' weapons !
The czar Paul initiated regular drilling,discipline and made its commanders accountable.These unpopular changes contributed to his death.*His son would make the guard a battlefield formation*.It would gradually gain experience and become a superb corps.Already filled with the *creme of russian high society it was confident,educated,trained,disciplined and desirous of battlefield glory.*Privates in the guards were considered equal to NCOs of line regiments.The guard consisted of infantry,cavalry and artillery.At austerlitz 1805 the imperial guard consisted of the following-




​
Guard Infantry Division - GL Malutin
- - - - 1st Brigade - GM Leontii Depreradovich-I
- - - - - - - - - - - * Preobrazhensk Lifeguard Regiment* [2 btns.]
- - - - - - - - - - -* Semenovsk Lifeguard Regiment* [2 btns.]
- - - - 2nd Brigade - GM Vasilii Lobanov
- - - - - - - - - - -* Izmailovsk Lifeguard Regiment* [2 btns.]
- - - - - - - - - - - * Lifeguard Jägers* [1 btn.]
- - - - - - - - - - -* Life Grenadier Regiment* [3 btns.]
- - - - Lifeguard Artillery Battalion - GM Ivan Kasperski
- - - - - - - - - - - Lifeguard Heavy Battery [10 x 12-pdr guns]
- - - - - - - - - - - Lifeguard Horse Battery [10 x 6-pdr guns]
- - - - - - - - - - - Lifeguard Light Battery [10 x6-pdr guns]
- - - - - - - - - - - Lifeguard Light Battery [10x6-pdr guns]

Guard Cavalry Division - GL Andrei Kologrivov
- - - - 1st Brigade - GM Ivan Jankovich
- - - - - - - - - - - * Lifeguard Cossack Regiment* [5 sq.]
- - - - - - - - - - - * Lifeguard Hussar Regiment *[5 sq.]
- - - - 2nd Brigade - GM Depreradovich-II
- - - - - - - - - - - *Lifeguard Horse Regiment *[5 sq.]
- - - - - - - - - - - * Guard Cavalry Regiment* [5]

In total around *6730 infantrymen,3700 horsemen and 40 guns plus 100 engineers-numbering just over 10,000 men.*


*THE GUARD INFANTRY:*

_" The Prussians are excellent troops , 
but after seeing the Russian foot guard
I cannot look at them."
- Eyewitness in 1814_



​The *creme de la creme of the russian infantry*.In 1805 russia had *3 crack grenadier footguard regiments each of 2 battalions of 2 companies each.To these were added a half-regiment jaeger battalion and a provisional 3 battalion life grenadier regiment*.Eventually the guard infantry would be expanded to full 8 regiments with 3 battalions each.The russian footguard along with the cavalry would play a crucial role at austerlitz.The 3 senior infantry regiments in the footguard were -
*THE IZMAILOVSKY FOOTGUARD REGIMENT:*
_"... our canister knocked them down, but these brave warriors let nothing bother them and continued to come at us as before." _-A french officer on the regiment's performance at borodino.​
Formed in 1730,the izmailovsky *suffered the least of the guard regiments at austerlitz.It suffered at freidland 1807.It covered itself in glory at borodino and participated in the later battles of 1813 and 1814*.Disbanded 1917.

*PREOBRAZHENSKY FOOTGUARD REGIMENT :*

Formed in 1680s by Peter the great,it was along with the semenovsky the most senior russian regiment and consisted solely of members of the aristocracy.It was considered the highest in military preferance and saw action throughout the later half of the 18th century.They were catherine's bodyguards.They *suffered heavy casualities at austerlitz.But thereafter performed with valour at friedland and the later campaigns.Their greatest performance came at kulm 1813*.Disbanded in 1917.Reformed 2013.



​*SEMENOVSKY FOOTGUARD REGIMENT:*

Formed by Peter,the twin senior regiment of the russian army.They had a *savage baptism of fire at austerlitz where their square was broken by the mamelukes and they were routed .After that however they gradually showed their worth* throughout the period.Disbanded 1917,reformed 2013.

*THE GUARD CAVALRY:*



​
The mounted guards in *1805 consisted of 4 regiments each of 5 squadrons.*The heavy life guard horse and chevalier guards and the light Lifeguard hussars and Lifeguard cossacks.These were superbly trained and equipped troops but had no battle experience.They created a crisis at the height of the battle of austerlitz by routing 2 french infantry regiments and seizing the only lost french eagle.When the infantry failed to contain them,napoleon unleashed his own guard cavalry.Even then the battle remained even and hard pressed until the final french reserve-the crack veterans of the heavy horse guard grenadiers swung the balance.Overall the performance of the horse guards at austerlitz was good.They were* expanded as the years went on and played key roles in later battles.*



​*THE CHEVALIER'S GARDE-REGIMENT:*After a ceremonial existence in the 18th century this unit became active in 1800.It soon emerged as the most prestigious russian cavalry regiment favoured by aristocrats.They had a *rough start at austerlitz *where they were routed by the french heavy horse guard grenadiers.Thereafter their performance steadily improved.They *fought well at freidland beating back the dutch cuirassiers.*In 1812 they were issued armor,and *at borodino defeated the vaunted saxon cuirassiers*.They outshone the french dragoons in the campaigns of 1814.

*LIFEGUARD HORSE REGIMENT:*The most senior cavalry regiment.At *austerlitz they broke 2 french regiments and seized a eagle creating a crisis before being beaten off*.They fought in the 1807 campaign with valor.They joined with their fellow rival regiment-the chevalier guards to defeat the saxon cuirassiers at borodino.*In the 1814 campaign they performed superbly.They were possibly the best horse guard regiment.*



​*LIFEGUARD HUSSARS REGIMENT:*Very popular with the ladies,the lifeguard hussars were formed in 1796.At *austerlitz they were roughed up *by the veteran french guard cavalry.However in the 1807 campaign they performed well.At ostrovno 1812,they routed the french hussars only to be ambushed and be routed in turn by french chasseurs.For the rest of the campaign they performed more or less well.However at *leipzig 1813 they were crushed by the heavy french cuirassiers despite gallant resistance.*

*LIFEGUARD COSSACKS REGIMENT:*A splendid regiment raised in 1798,the lifeguard cossacks had a distinguished service record.They* covered the russian retreat at austerlitz* and fought in the 1807 campaign.At *1807 Friedland they shocked the elite french line cavalry regiment the 1st horse carabiniers and in a stunning reversal sent them routing with the loss of an eagle*,the carabiniers being unable to cope with the cossacks skill with their long lances.At *leipzig 1813 they contained the further advance of murat's cuirassiers* after a dangerous situation had arose with the defeat of the lifeguard hussars.

*GUARD ARTILLERY:*

The guard artillery in 4* batteries with 40 guns was to support the imperial guard at austerlitz,but failed to impress*.It was revamped with the whole artillery arm and later produced much superior results.

*COMMANDER:*


​
The commander of the imperial guard was the *czar's brother Grand Duke Constantine.*An *average commander*,and a brutal hard headed character he was not very well liked but obeyed.

*NEXT: RUSSIAN COMMANDERS ; AUSTRIAN ARMY.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*RUSSIAN COMMANDERS:*




_
"Although it has been fashionable for many historians
to discount Kutuzov's showing as a commander, there
is little doubt that he was a general of great ability.
... He was a cunning and able strategist ..."_​
*MIKHAIL KUTUZOV:*

The *commander-in-chief of the russian army *was Mikhail Kutuzov,though he was answerable to the young czar.He entered military service under czarina katarina. He spent several years as a guest in Berlin having *discussions on military matters with frederick the great.*He also went on trips to london and holland where he* studied washington's campaign* against the british in the american war of independence.Here *he came to the conclusion that it was not necessary to win battles to win the war*.He *served with distinction under suvorov *against the turks.At *1805 he was initially reluctant to offer battle at austerlitz*,he may have not understood napoleon's plan..but he sensed the trap.The czar and the russian noble commanders however disregarded him.Disgraced for a time after austerlitz he r*egained favour with victory over the ottomans*.Kutuzov *led the russian army to victory in the war of 1812*.His excellent elusive movements prevented napoleon from being able to destroy the outnumbered russian army,but his passivity also allowed the remnants of the grande armee to escape.
Kutuzov had both virtues and vices.He was fat,c*orrupt and an average tactician,lacking the brilliance of a suvorov*.However he was a *very cunning and brilliant strategist.*He favourite style was the_ fabian tactic_(continous harassment of enemy supply lines,never give open battle,let geography and attrition do ur job)which was especially suited to russia.He firmly believed in the maxim- A battle avoided can't be lost.
Kutuzov also *disliked pompous dresses and was a simple in this regard* unlike some of the parade ground commanders of the time.He was* far sighted in matters of development of light infantry*.He was also a* stern realist*,and fully understood the threat posed by napoleon.Kutuzov didn't wish to pursue napoleon's forces out of russia,content at driving them out.Kutuzov died in 1813.Napoleon paid a tribute to him by calling him the *Old fox who cheated him of his victory.*




​
*DMITRY DOKHTUROV:*

Dokhturov commanded one of the main allied columns *at austerlitz.Here his performance was poor*.Nearly his entire column was trapped and destroyed,he was accused of having become drunk mid-battle and wailing ''I have been abandoned''.However* after this debacle he performed commendably in the wars of 1807 and 1812.*



​
*PYOTR BAGRATION:*

Bagration,a georgian was *one of Suvorov's lieutenants* and a popular and excellent commander.In the lead up to austerlitz he* brilliantly commanded the russian retreat with rearguard actions that blunted and mauled murat's pursuing forces*.At a*usterlitz ,though defeated *after a hard fight by lannes,his force was able to retreat in better shape than the rest of the allied army.He* performed consistently exceptionally throughout the campaign of 1807.*Also participated in campaign vs the turks before 1812.At the opening stages of 1812 he was overwhelmed at mogilev,but *led a dogged and bloody defence of the russian left at borodino* against none other than davout.He kept giving orders to the end despite being wounded and finally died of them.He was a *very capable commander,a soldier's general and highly respected amongst the russian soldiery*.The WW2 soviet Offensive in 1944 was named Operation Bagration in his honour.



​
*LOUIS LANGERON:*

A *French Emigre(Exiled noble)*,he commanded one of the allied columns.Though his performance was mostly average ,he failed to co-ordinate with dokhturov.After the battle he was disgraced and *made a scapegoat*.He was restored to position in 1815.



​*MIKHAIL MILORADOVICH:*

*Boastful and dashing*,'The russian murat',of serbian origin,Miloradovich was a* court favorite*.Served under Suvorov .He *covered the russian retreat before austerlitz extremely well.*But at austerlitz his actions were bland..he mostly spent time commanding his column in front of the eyes of the czar to win his favour(something that his rivals complained about) encouraging the soldiers and brandishing his sabre rather than planning the movements of the column with his staff.After this however he *generally performed well throughout the napoleonic wars and fought in nearly all the french-russian battles*.Overall he was an *inconsistent commander.Similar to marshal ney*,he could be spectacular one day and commit blunder or be hesitant the next.He had a personal rivalry with bagration.He boasted he was lucky and that in fifty battles he had never been scratched.

(Note i haven't included some of the famous cavalry commanders Platov and Orourke as tehy were not involved in this campaign)

*NEXT: THE AUSTRIAN ARMY*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*THE AUSTRIAN ARMY*

_"... the Austrian army ... carried most of the burden of the war on land. 
Though repeatedly defeated, it always rose again... 
Austria was the most implacable of Napoleon's continental enemies''.
_


​Austria* possesed the third largest army in the world*(after russia and france) and was throughout napoleon's most consistent enemy.The habsburg(the ruling dynasty) *territories were immense and diverse* and the army formed the unifying factor.The army was composed mainly of germans and hungarians and balkan contingents.Hungary was semi-autonomous with its own parliament.The* main problem of the austrian army was its lack of homogeniety.*This was attempted to be circumvented by arousing pride in one's regiment than nationality.

_" The great confusion of nationalities is a serious evil [in the Austrian Army ] .
In the British army, every man can at least speak English, but with the Austrians,
even the NCOs of the non-German regiments can scarcely speak German."_​The *germans were considered solid,disciplined and educated,but slow and methodical.Hungarians were fierce and great horsemen,but lesser disciplined.Romanians were hardy,brave but vengeful.Croats and serbians were great fighters but didn't like discipline,and were unpredictable.Poles and ukrainians came from recently conquered areas and had little loyalty or enthusiasm to fight for the austrian monarch and were seen as idlers and timeservers.*
​*THE EVOLUTION OF THE AUSTRIAN ARMY:*

In the 1730s austria was at the peak of her prestige in europe,the seat of the holy roman empire it had weathered the storm of Louis XIV's france in the last century(1660-1715) and also the last ottoman surges,under their great commander *Eugene of Savoy*-french expansion had been contained(eugene and marlborough partnership) and huge swathes of territory formerly under ottoman control regained by Eugene's conquests.Then in the* 1740s came the shock of defeat after defeat to the upstart house of brandenburg under Frederick of Prussia*.The string of defeats to which the Prussians had subjected them had amply demonstrated that the army was in no fit state to contend with an adversary of this calibre. A process of reform was therefore begun which touched every aspect of military life.Austrian army improved to such degree that in the War of the Bavarian Succession* it managed to neutralize the Prussians almost completely by taking up defensive positions so formidable that Frederick the Great dared not attack it.* This was the state of affairs when the seven years war ended in the 1760s.After that the army had mostly been idle except keeping an eye on prussia and an expansionist russia under catherine and seeking an oppurtunity for expansion themselves in the balkans.Royalist France was an ally by marriage.

*




*​
*THE WARS OF THE REVOLUTION:*

Then came the* shattering events of the french revolution*,austria joined the conservative monarchies to snuff out the radical republicans of a reawakened france..only to see the* emergence of a nation in arms*.The austrian netherlands were overun by sheer weight of french numbers,but elsewhere in germany and italy the austrian whitecoats kept the french at bay.Until the ogre came.*Italy was seized by the french under napoleon in 1796(war of the first coalition) and despite an attempt to regain it in allainace with russia,napoleon returned from egypt ,seized power and defeated the austrians again at marengo 1800(war of the second coalition).*An exhausted austria was forced to cede much of her former possesions,but furious and waited for an oppurtunity to strike back.After these string of setbacks* reforms were begun to deal with the new french enemy,*these were underway when political developments led to austrian entry into the third coalition.

The revolutionary wars of the 1790s had shown the *austrian army stuck with an obsolete set of military ideas against the mobile and hard hitting french.*Austrian *ideas of importance based on strongpoints and often methodical static defense had their roots in their relative success against frederick in the last years*,but napoleon was not frederick,and his style was entirely different and had proved too much for the austrians in battle after battle.
_"Many of the officers had grown old in the service, and the generals were mostly veterans of the Seven years War. ... and many of them proudly preserved attitudes that had been formed when war was touched with a certain chivalry. ... It took a long time for some Austrian officers to realise that noble behaviour indeed to be tempered with pragmatism, especially when your opponent was hell-bent on gaining every possible advantage from a situation_.

The message had clearly still not got through to General Kienmayer when, in 1805, he informed Marshal Murat, Napoleon's cavalry commander, that his troops desperately needed a rest, and therefore requested him not to advance on Vienna too rapidly. 
One example of this methodical,traditional,slow attitude of the austrian officer corps is given by the complaints of an austrian officer priosner to his captors in the 1796 campaign to napoleon's style of fighting -

_'But there is no understanding it at all. We have to do with a young general who is in this moment before us, then again behind us, then again on our flanks - one does not know where to place oneself. This manner of making war is insufferable and violates all usage and custom'. _

*REFORMS IN THE AUSTRIAN ARMY:*



​
Despite these issues,the *core rank and file remained solid and on numerous occasions had fought the french to a standstill.*New ideas were needed to combat the french,reorganize the army and prepare for a new struggle.To this view in 1801 the emperor appointed his brother *archduke charles*(*pic*) ,possibly the best austrian general to this task.But owing to *acute shortage of funds this process went forward slowly*.Charles strongly opposed a new war with france as he believed austria unprepared,but during this period the austrian* war party was steadily gaining influence in the court.*It was* headed by General Mack,a theorist more than a proven battlefield commander* his enthusiasm encouraged the austrian monarch,bitter about the scathing losses of land and prestige to the french.Mack *claimed to have found the secret or the essence of the french revolutionary fighting spirit* and preached -_''In war ,the objective is to defeat the enemy,not merely avoid being defeated''._Mack was appointed chief of staff and took over the reforms process.

Mack was faced with a daunting task,in just 1804 defence spending had been halved to recover from the massive finacial losses of the war years.Many of troops had been disbanded and a section wagon teams and artillery had been broken up.Only the aristocratic cavalry remained in proper state.Mack worked dilligently to solve these issues and made widespread reforms into the infantry.Unfortunately while in the long term these reforms may have been sensible,*coming just months before the outbreak of war,the restructuring of the regiments created chaos and confusion and as a result the officers of the new regiments where often unfamiliar with their men .*




(General Mack)​
Mack *sought to imitate napoleon's reputation and the french system of living off the land*.This *backfired badly*,unlike the mercurial french who had picked up these skills in the desperate days of the revolution out of need for bare survival where the government simply couldn't provide for them..the oppurtunistic austrian quartermasters promptly washed their hands off their supply obligations.As a result before the austrian army marched slowly with 9 days rations worth of wagons trailing it,now it marched slower on hungry stomachs often.
Another problem of the austrians was *the outdated staff system*,it provided huge amounts of unwieldy paperwork for the commands of each regiment,the result of not having any permanent unit over the regimental level.Unlike the french corps this created delays,confusion and chaos.*Overall the army was good and battle hardened but offset by several issues in its organization,structuring and officerkorps.*

When the war broke out,*archduke charles was sent to take command in italy to face massena*(austria expected napoleon to strike here like in 1796 and 1800) while *mack with an army-in-transition led the march into bavaria( small french ally)for a tryst with fate and napoleon bonaparte .*

*NEXT: AUSTRIAN INFANTRY*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*AUSTRIAN INFANTRY*





_"The Austrian infantry had long had the reputation of being 
solid and reliable, and had fought the French to a standstill
on a number of occasions since 1792."_​Austrian infantry regiments were *raised on a territorial ethnic basis* to prevent confusion and retain some homogeniety.While the regiments individually were good the whole body was often found to be less than the sum of its parts.Austrian infantry fo the period is described thus -
_"The *great confusion of nationalities is a serious evil.* In the British army, every man can at least speak English, but with the Austrians, even the NCOs of the non-German regiments can scarcely speak German. 
This creates, of course, a deal of confusion, difficulty, and interpreting, even between the officer and the soldier. It is partly remedied by the necessity in which frequent change of quarters places the officers of learning at least something of every language spoken in Austria. But yet, the inconvenience is not obviated... 
The infantry, and in this respect it is similar to the English [infantry], is *more distinguished by its action in masses [lines], than by its agility in light infantry service.* We must, however, except the frontier troops (Grenzers) and the jagers. The first are; for the most part, very efficient in skirmishing, especially the Serbians, whose favorite warfare is one of ambuscades. The *jagers are mainly Tyroleans, and first-rate marksmen. *But* the german and hungarians generally impose by their solidity*, and ... have more than once received cavalry, in line, without deigning to form square, and wherever they have formed squares, the enemy's cavalry could seldom break them up .''_

The *basic austrian musket was an older design and considered inferior to the french charleville because it weighed too much.*

*LINE INFANTRY:*




_The 'German' regiments were the best trained
and disciplined part of the infantry. "German
sense of duty caused them to rally after lost 
battle to fight again." - Ch Duffy _​
The 4rth and 1st line regiments formed from ethnic austrians largely from vienna were the 2 best line infantry regiments.In austria regiments were usually not numbered but named after their colonels.One *big problem was the regiments were brought together in war time as ad-hoc forces to form temporary larger columns,but the huge amount of paperwork involving orders to each individual regiment overwhelmed the commanders and created chaos and delay.*Even the russian allies,not masters of staffwork themselves were astonished by the confusion.



​_The 'Hungarian' regiments were renowned for their fierce fighting spirit, and their grenadiers were best of them. "The Hungarians counted as one of the 'hot' nations of Europe, along with the emotional English and Italians ... The difficulty was not to get them to fight, but to enlist in the first place... they were convinced that they were unsuitable for dismounted service."_

*ORGANIZATION:*

Austrians had 3 basic infantry formations - *german infantry regiments,hungarian infantry regiments and grenadier battalion.These were supllemented by jaegers and grenzers*.
Austria followed a* unique composite infantry organization* model.There were no seperate fusilier/musketeer and grenadier regiments,instead composite infantry regiments of grenadiers and fusiliers.
The basic *organizational unit was the regiment while the basic tactical sub-unit was the battalion*.In 1805 regiments had 2-4 battalions,but in june Mack's reforms sought to standardize them at a *paper strength of 3800 men per regiment*.*Each regiment to have 1 battalion of grenadiers and 4 battalions of fusiliers(line infantry)*.The battalions were* subdivided into companies and companies into half-companies or zugs for small -level tactical operations.The grenadiers battalion numbered 600 men and the fusiliers battalion 800 men.However when war began this reorganization was in transition and only part of the army had been changed to this model.*

*GRENADIERS:*



​Unlike russia and france,*austria possesed no imperial guard.Grenadiers formed austria's elite assault infantry* and gave a good account of themselves throughout the war.Selected from the cream of the line infantry for valor,marksmanship,at least 1 campaign and 5 yrs service and a height requirement they were *proficient with the bayonet*.Grenadiers in 1805 were divided into *120 man companies ,a grenadiers battalion having 5 such companies*.There were* no individual grenadiers regiments.In battle grenadier battalions from the infantry regiments were held back as an assault reserve*.Usually only the hungarians and germans served in the grenadier battalions.

*JAEGERS:*
_" You should not tell a recruit : I will make you into a jager !_​ 
_You must instead take them from the forests."- Gen. deLigne _​
Austria had been the *pioneer of light infantry in the 18th century and its skirmishers had caused frederick the great major problems*,however this style of fighting was never adopted enmasse by the austrians and relegated to a niche role unlike the french.Jaegers or light infantry formed austria's answer to french voltigeurs and tirailleurs.Small in number they were *excellent sharpshooters and well trained.*Their *weakness was however numbers*.The jaeger battalion was a meagre *400 men* and there were* only 9 battalions of jaegers in the whole army of nearly 300,000*.These made their impact insignificant in many cases.Jaegers fired in 3 ranks,the *first 2 carried muskets and the third carried rifles.*The rifle took ages to reload but was far more accurate and had longer range than the musket..it was a sharpshooters weapon.



​*GRENZERS:*

*The Grenzers came from military frontier (called Military Borders) between Austria and Turkey settled by Christian refugees. *These areas were subject to attack by the Turks and man living in these areas was expected to participate in their defence, so effectively that almost the *entire adult male population was militarised. *Their uniforms and *fierce demeanor gave them a brigandlike air* that seemed to portend great deeds on the battlefield. Nominally militia they were considered midway between light and line infantry.Austria e*xperimented with turning them into standrad line infantry but results were not impressive,in the process many of these regiments lost their light infantry skills* gained in border defence duty.Grenzers remained a solid addition to the austrian army and performed well at austerlitz.There were around 15 regiments of grenzers.

*TACTICS:*

_"For charging, the line was considered 'the proper formation for infantry, 
permitting the best use of its weapons, that is the musket musket for
fighting at long range and the bayonnet for close-in". - John Stallaert_​The tactical formations used by the Austrian infantry were lines, columns, and skirmishing chains. The Austrian army however *"retained faith in 18th century constricted manoeuvre at the expense of the less formalised movements employed by the French. Baron Zach expressed the general reliance on old-fashioned, close and linear formations, an advance*- 

'_courageously in closed formation, with bands playing, and keeping their formation' being, in his opinion, a guarantee of success. 'Unnecessary skirmishing can only be detrimental ... a determined charge delivered in close order ... will certainly result in victory with very few casualties'."_ (_- John Stallaert_) 




(Austrian company in 3 ranks,austrians divided their companies into 4 Zugs or sections or 2 halfcompanies)​
The* line was considered by the Austrians as the best formation for infantry.* The tallest men stood in the first rank, the shortest in 2nd and the ablest in 3rd, each man's elbows touching his neighbours. The distance between ranks was one pace.The regulations introduced in 1805 (_Abrichtungs Reglement für die K. und K.K. Infanterie 1806 _) abolished the practice of kneeling the 1st rank of infantry while firing. It confirmed that during musketry the 3rd rank stood with shouldered arms and only the 1st and 2nd fired. The 2nd rank stepped to the right so that the left shoulder of each soldier was behind the right shoulder of the man to their front.*Temporary Zugs were often formed by taking men from the 3rd rank and employing them as a flanking force by extending the line.*
*Columns were prefered less unlike the french*,this made austrian armies* slower and less mobile on the battlefield *though solid and steady.



​
Austria uniquely employed 2 types of anti-cavalry formations -The *traditional square and the masse*.Above is the traditional square being formed from a column of half companies(2 zugs each in a half company)
The Masse came in 2 varieties,the _*divisionmasse*_ and the _*battalionmasse*_.In 1805 only the battalionmasse was in large use.
It was *basically a closed column formation of several companies or a solid square*.Several battalionmasses closed up formed a divisionmasse.It combined some of the advantages of the line with those of a column.



​The smaller battalionmasse in front,the larger divisionmasse in the back.*Masses with extended frontage on the sides*.Masses had several advantages -they were *far quicker to form than squares and also provided far more depth,*unlike a square which could be broken up if cavalry got inside it..there was no getting inside a solid masse of bodies.It was invulnerable to cavalry more or less.However it *used up much more men than in the square* to repulse cavalry.The masse *could move faster than a square like a phalanx*.It could also *adjust its frontage more readily* ,however its *greatest problem was its vulnerability to enemy fire*.It was the most exposed formation to enemy artillery which completly shatter it,and in danger from massed skirmishing as well.Some measures were taken to protect against skirmishers.See the picture above,*small zugs of infantrymen are detatched from the masses in and around it to keep enemy skirmishers at bay*,if attacked by cavalry they would quickly flee back to the safety of the masse,but it remained a terribly vulnerable formation against artillery.The *battalionmasse evolved from austria's struggles against the superb turkish cavalry*.Turks lacked effective mobile field artillery,negating the formations main weakness.

Concerning the employment of light infantry,austria continued to lag behind the french.They were not incapable of skirmishing and better than the prussians or russians but traditional attitudes and lack of numbers often hindered their usage.Austrians employed advnace guards of light troops which often gave a good account of themselves,but the general infantry was not particualrly proficient at skirmishing whereas every french infantryman(save grenadiers) could potentially act as a skirmishers.
General Rosemberg wrote:_* "[Austrian troops] are not fully prepared and too incapable of helping themselves. they are too used to being in closed lines and to acting automatically on the word of command, but they must be capable of relyin on their own initiative." *_
General Radetzky wrote that *"too much drill" was the cause of poorer combat effectiveness of Austrian skirmishers. *He also added that Austrian generals _*"don't understand this kind of fighting." *_

*NEXT: AUSTRIAN CAVALRY*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*AUSTRIAN CAVALRY*
_
The Austrian cavalrymen "were as superior to us
as we were to the trained-bands in the city."
- General John Le Marchant, British cavalry_





_"... both cuirassiers and hussars are superb"-Wilson_​
Austrian cavalry had always *enjoyed great reputation in europe *and was considered the best part of the army.Largely aristocratic it was *superbly mounted,well trained..the men themselves being excellent horsemen and swordsmen*.As individual swordsmen and horsemen the austrians,particularly the hungarians were considered among the best in europe.Its *main problems lay in organization that prevented effective use in mass.*Austrian cavalry forces consisted of _*Cuirassiers,Dragoons,Uhlans,Hussars and chevauxlegers.*_

*ORGANIZATION:**Regiments formed the main administrative unit*,while *squadrons formed the tactical sub-unit.*The regiments were composed of 2 to 4 'divisions',each of 2 squadrons.The *cuirassier and dragoon regiments had 6 squadrons,the uhlans and cheavuxlegers- 8 squadrons and the hussars from 6 to 10.*The cuirassiers/dragoon squadrons had around *110 men per squadron ,while the others had around 150.*A *cuirassier or dragoon regiment numbered around a 1000 men,and the other around 1500.*



​
*TACTICS:*In battle the squadron was *divided into 4 manuever elements or zugs*.The* 2 rank-deep knee to knee cavalry charge in line remained the standrad formation*,the austrian cavalry *rarely used the column *unlike the french cavalry.The cavalry was *well trained and great emphasis was placed upon proper pacing,*and galloping only at 80 paces from the enemy so as to not blow the horses before the charge had reached him.However the *2 line formation lacked depth *against a head on column attack by the french,though a good commander could extend his frontage and attempt to outflank the column.

The *main disaster for the austrian cavalry was in the detail of its cavalry organization*.The strength of organization depended upon the officer to trooper ratio and the placement of officers in a squadron.In both cases the austrians came out poorly.The *austrian officer to men ratio was the lowest amongst all major powers in europe 1:8.*(u can find the others in french and russian cavalry sections),*its officer placement too was the worst in europe.It had ZERO officers leading a squadron* and directing its manuever elements.Austria* placed all its officers on the flanks of the squadron focusing solely on lateral control *emphasizing keeping a squadron packed and regulating its pace.However in the *lack of forward control it was very difficult to rally a squadron after a charge and massed charges were very difficult to execute.*(for details of forward and lateral control see the other 2 armies cavalry sections).

_"Austrian cavalry was well mounted and generally good
but seldom operated effectively in mass." 
- John Elting_​
Another disadvantage for austria was the *lack of large scale multi-regiment exercises*,so the austrians were *usually unable to co-ordinate large scale attacks using massed cavalry.A bad habit was to distribute the cavalry amongst the infantry and it became a infantry support force rather than an independent assault force like the french cavalry.*

_"The enemy had charged us 3 or 4 times during this engagement. Some of them would break into our ranks, many passed right through and circled back to regain their lines, and after charge they ended in complete disorganization. The French, on the other hand, although they also lost formation after a charge, kept together far more and every time were quicker to regain order. 
... although the Hungarians drove home their attacks with determination, they were harder to reform into some sort of order. The French, on the other hand, knew that their own horses lacked the Austrians' speed and endurance, and would launch their attacks from closer range and so retained formation right to the end of the charge, and regained it more quickly afterwards. ... ''-French Officer_​
In battle,often single regiments and squadrons* launched unco-ordinated and unsupported charges on full brigades of french cavalry.*Despite being superb horsemen organizational defects placed the austrian cavalry at a disadvantage in such encounters.In total in 1805 *austria's regular cavalry numbered 60,000.*



​
*CUIRASSIERS:*The *heavy cuirassiers formed the elite of the austrian cavalry*.Regiments numbered around a 1000 men at six squadrons.These tall picked whitejacketed men were equipped with straight swords,rifles or carbines and cuirasses.However the *austrian cuirasses lacked the backplate unlike their french counterparts*,putting them in a disadvanatge in a head on clash and when pursued.

*DRAGOONS:*The medium all-purpose cavalry dragoons were a common sight,in the austrian army they *performed more the role of shock cavalry rather than mounted infantry.*Dragoon regiments had same organization and whitecoats as cuirassires and carried a straight sword and carbines.They *lacked body armor.*

*UHLANS:*Austria had just 3 regiments of uhlans.These *green jacketed lancers armed with sabres ,lances and pistols could be a nasty shock for a foe unfamiliar with facing the long reach of the weapon*.They were recruited from the poles.

*CHEVAUXLEGERS:*




_
"... the most useful force of cavalry
is presented by the chavaulegers" 
- General Daun_​_
_
Chevauxlegers were a unique component of the austrian mounted force.Literally light cavalry,these performed somewhat the role of dragoons in the austrian army.Capable of all light cavalry duties as well as being used as shock cavalry,they were more akin to hussars.Armed with *carbines,curved sabres they were masters at skirmishing and small scale combat.*

*HUNGARIAN HUSSARS:*




_
I "... was of the opinion then, as I am still today, that the
Austrian light horse is the best trained in this kind of 
warfare [skirmishing, scouting]. The Austrians are always 
the most skilled at placing outposts to guard their army."
- Dezydery Chlapowski, Napoleon's Old Guard Lancers_​
The best part of the austrian cavalry were the hungarian hussars.*Along with the polish lancers they were considered the best light cavalry in europe.*Hungarians in austrian service had *originally popularized hussars as a form of cavalry in europe and enjoyed a superb reputation*.The Austrian cavalrymen were_ excellent swordsman and horsemen, well-trained and well-mounted, and enjoyed great reputation in Europe. "... *most Hungarians learned to ride in childhood* and when out riding soon acquired a natural sense of direction, making them the ideal recruits for light cavalry duties."
_
In the seven years war the hungarian hussars had famously raided and captured berlin and the leader Hadik emptied his pipe on frederick's throne.Hussar *service was voluntary* but standards were high.*Armed with sabres and pistols *they were dashing and imitated all over europe in the 17th and 18th century.The hungarian hussars* nearly captured napoleon in a famous incident in the 1796 campaign*.In 1796 at Borghetto, Bonaparte was lunching with generals Massena and Murat when the Austrian light cavalry surprised them. Bonaparte fled by climbing over a wall and lost his boot in the process. Murat and Massena followed their chief.Austria had 12 hussar regiments-all from the balakans,8 of them hungarians,2 transylvanians and 2 slovakians.They acted as the eyes and ears of the army.
*
NEXT: AUSTRIAN ARTILLERY*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*AUSTRIAN ARTILLERY*




_
''The Austrian gunners, recruited mostly from the German provinces, 
has always stood high; not so much by early and judicious adoption 
of improvements, as by the practical efficiency of the men. They 
were volunteers, and not recruits as it was the case in majority of
European armies. _''​Austria had* introduced the world's first modern artillery system in europe in the 1750*s.Under joseph lichtestein the famous lichtenstein system was held up as a* model to all european militaries* and austrian artillery maintained a formidable in the seven years war.


​
*Joseph Wenzel Liechtenstein was the father of Austrian artille*ry. He became _Artillerie General-Director_ and by the outbreak of Seven Yaers War was able to furnish the army with a corps of thoroughly professional gunners, together with a train of excellent new pieces of artillery. All *the work of elevating and depressing the massive barrels was now done by a simple screw device.* Liechtenstein also did away with the slow, wasteful and dangerous bussiness of loading the loose powder down the muzzles from open-topped ladles. However the long years of peace had *led to stagnation,*gribeauval - a frenchman who had served under lichtenstein had i*ntroduced in france a better upgraded version of the lichtenstein system that came to be known as the gribeauval system* and was one of the cornerstones of french artillery superiority.
In terms of* accuracy tests show the austrian gunners to be superior to the prussians and british and about equal with the russians.In terms of ammunition supply for their heavy guns they were behind only the french and russians.*




​
The Austrian artillery had powder and ammunition of higher quality than the French and the Russian artillery. Their tactics and organization however were behind the French. *Austrian army however was the only major force that lacked well-developed horse artillery.* Kevin Kiley writes, "The Austrians' cavalry batteries were organized in the 1780s, their new light 6pdr gun and the 7-pounder howitzer being the usual armament of these mobile units. The cannoneers were not individually mounted, but first rode modified caissons, commonly called _Wurst-Wagen_, sitting astride them one behind the other, while others rode the gun carriage astride a specially made seat on the trail. *The gunners of Austrian horse artillery sat on caission while the French were mounted on horses. *



​
It made the Austrian batteries slower in movement across fields and roads, but they were quicker in deploying and unlimbering the guns. The Austrians also needed less horses, were cheaper, required less space and therefore were a smaller target for enemy's guns. 
The austrian gunners were *professional,volunteers and reliable if conventiona*l.The French gunners however were *more dashing and imaginative and their guns had longe*r range and heavier calibres than Austrians'.Finally, the individual battery commanders, described by Charles as 'o_ften old and frail, and having been slowly advanced up the ladder', still tended to regard the individual piece as a discreet fire element, while generals often lacked the feeling for the proper use of artillery. As a result the archduke's instructions that artillery should always act as part of a combined arms team as often were neglected." _

*ORGANIZATION:*



​
*Austrian artillery was divided into battalion guns for infantry support and heavy guns for reserve ,plus cavalry guns.While for administrative purposes they were organized into regiments in battle they would be grouped in batteries.A battery consisted of 6-8 guns.Guns consisted of 4 types primarily - 12pdr heavy guns,3pdr light infantry support guns,,6pdr medium guns and howitzers.(6pdr guns being used as cavalry guns)*
*
Batteries were of 3 types -Brigade Batteries (lighter guns) - attached to infantry brigades
Position Batteries (heavier guns) - they formed artillery reserves 
Cavalry Batteries (lighter guns) - attached to cavalry*

Around* 60% of the artillery was 6pdrs,12% 12-pdrs,17% howitzers and 12% light battalion g*uns.One problem with *austrian artillery was it was distributed piecemea*l to the infantry in large quantities,not only the organic 3pdrs which ahd little killing power but also many of the 6pdrs.There was a* lack of a central army artillery reserve like the french guard artillery which its elite heavy 12pdr horse batteries that could quickly turn a battle*.Austrians didn't form grand batteries until the late years of the war.

*AUSTRIAN COMMANDERS*



​*ARCHDUKE CHARLES: *The *brother of kaiser francis,and austria's finest commander* the young archduke had a brillinat reputation *winning several victories over the revolutionary french in the 1790s*.He was however outmanuevered by napoleon in the closing stages of the 1796 campaign but emerged as the only senior austrian commander not disgraced after austria's defeat in the second coalition 1800.He was initially in charge of the post war reforms but heavily opposed to a new war,overtaken by the war party represented by general mack in 1805.When war broke out *he was sent to italy to deal with the french forces there,but was unable to defeat massena.*After the third coalition war *he took charge of a radical reforms process and was supreme head of austrian forces in the war of the 4rth coalition i*n1809.*Despite being eventually outmanuevred and defeated by napoleon,*the austrian army performed exceptionally during this conflict and *charles was the first commander to give napoleon his first setback at aspern essling* during this campaign.He held no further commands.



​*KARL MACK:**Mack emerged as the face of the new war party in vienna and was appointed chief of staff and *began a *set of reforms* when war broke out.He would take the austrian army into bavaria and wait for kutuzov to join him-events that *would lead to the catastrophe at ulm*.Mack's reputation was built on books written on military theory and not field record,after the war he was court martialled and imprisoned for the scale of the disaster.Though rehabilitated in 1815,he remains known to history as the_ 'unfortunate general mack'._



​
*ARCHDUKE FERDINAND:* Brother of the emperor,he was *supposed to be in only nominal command of the forces invading bavaria while mack retained operational control*,a role he was not properly ready to follow.This* lead to differences in opinion with mack *on the conduct of the campaign and ferdinand abandoned the army and escaped the debacle of ulm with a part of the cavalry.



​
*PRINCE LICHTENSTEIN:*The *leader of the austrian cavalry*,lichtenstein served with distinction in the revolutionary wars and the austro-turkish wars.A talented cavalry commander he *held command over the allied cavalry at austerlitz* and faced off against murat.He later acted as a diplomat but resigned from state service after the 1809 war.He is the founding father of the current royal house of lichtenstein.



​
*KARL SCHWARZENBERG:*Originally a cavalry commander schwarzenberg *served with valour throughout the revolutionary wars* and was promoted rapidly.In 1805 he was in* command of one of mack's divisions* and experienced the debacle first hand but managed to escape with a band of cavalry.He continued his service in the 1809 war and in *1813 after kutuzov's death was appointed supreme allied commande*r.After a initial string of allied(russia-austria-prussia-sweden)defeats to napoleon even with his depleted army after the russian campaign,schwarzenberg and his chief of staff radetzky came up with the famous *trachenberg plan *which finally manged to defeat napoleon at leipzig.The plan advocated avoiding direct engagement with the main french army under Napoleon. This resulted from fear of the Emperor's now legendary prowess in battle. Consequently the Allies planned to engage and defeat the French marshals and Generals separately, and thus weaken his army while they built up an overwhelming force even he could not defeat.Though *derided for being overcautious and timid, ,he was a realist *and 1805 was to be a learning experience for schwarzenberg.

*FRANZ WEYROTHER:*Weyrother *was to be the chief of staff of the allied army at auSterlitz *and *drew up the battleplan*.Weyrother had *served with distinction as a staff officer *in the revolutionary wars until the austrian relief attempts of mantua under alvintzi in 1796 had resulted in heavy defeats to napoleon at arcola and rivoli.(*weyrother was chief of staff to alvinzt*i).Weyrother made amends with *signal service as suvorov's main staff office*r during the russian expedition in italy 1799.In 1805 he was* initially requested by kutuzov* to serve as the head of the joint allied staffs.Before austerlitz he won over the czar and the russian nobility and most of the allied high command,though kutuzov remained unenthusiatic about his attack plan.Disgraced after the disaster at austerlitz he died heartbroken in 1806.

(Other austrian commanders who came into prominence in the later years will be posted in later campaigns)

*NEXT: CAMPAIGN BEGINS.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*CAMPAIGN BEGINS: PLANS AND PREPARATIONS*






​British prime minister *William Pitt* was the architect of the 3rd coalition and *czar alexander* the prime mover.Once the royal courts of europe had decided on war full scale preparations had begun.Of the four continental major powers *russia and austria were ranged against napoleonic france,with prussia vacillitating but nonetheless tilting towards the allies slowl*y but surely.France would have the small german states of* baden and wurtemmberg* as allies,and had a secret alliance with *bavaria.*The coalition on the other hand included* naples and sweden.*

*AUSTRIAN PREPARATIONS:*
Austrian mobilized paper strength stood at *369 infantry battalions* and *278 cavalry squadrons*.They were allocated thus-
*Army of Germany(Mack/Ferdinand) - 167 battalions,156 squadrons
Army of Italy (Archduke Charles) - 121 battalions,80 squadrons
Army of Tyrol (Archduke John) - 51 battalions,24 squadrons
Garrisons - 30 battalions,18 squadrons*
*RUSSIAN PREPARATIONS*:
Russian regular mobilized paper strength stood at* 343 infantry battalions and 297 cavalry squadrons.*But geographical distances between several fronts meant several forces could not be used for a campaign in western europe,and also garrisoning the border with turkey required a number of troops.*212 battalions and 207 squadrons were allocated for the war against the french.*These were formed under several columns which would eventually be *combined into 3 large bodies under generals kutuzov,bennigsen and buxhowden.*

*Other allied contributions * from britain,sweden and naples would bring in another 100 odd infantry battalions and several cavalry squadrons(British strength in colonies and homeland defence not counted) though the main effort rested upon the austrians and the russians.Particularly the neapolitan army was a rabble.

Apart from this *Prussia had 168 battalions and 245 squadrons at her disposa*l which would likely join the effort against the french at some point .



​*FRENCH STRENGTH:*
These forces were ranged against france which had the largest army in the world,but much of it was required to hold the colonies or garrison its conquests.The *cream of the french army consisted of La Grande Armee stationed in Boulogne* poised at england.The french forces were arrayed thus -(excluding colonial forces)

*La Grande Armee (Napoleon)-190 infantry battalions,213 cavalry squadrons
Army of Italy (Massena) -71 infantry battalions,61 squadrons
Army of Reserve(Joseph Bonaparte) -67 battalions,12 squadrons
Garrisons/coastal defence -124 battalions,36 squadrons
Army of Naples(St Cyr) - 22 battalions,24 squadrons.*

Of these the reserve army was raised as a emergency measure of conscripts midway after the campaign began .However the french frontline units like the grand armee had a 1000 men in battalions compared to 800 austrian.

*THE ALLIED GRAND PLAN:*



​Throughout early 1805 the allied staffs had busied themselves with planning the offensives that restore europe to pre revolution borders and put an end to napoleonic france.Gradually the grand scheme that evolved was ambitious and staggering in its scope.
>In *North italy Archduke charles with 95,000 troops* would attack the french satellite state the kingdom of italy.

>In *germany* the central theater,the main effort would take place *General Mack(nominally ferdinand)would lead 72,000 austrian troops and invade bavaria.He would be joined by 2 russian armies under kutuzov(40,000) and buxhowden (40,000) and a third russian army under bennigsen(20,000) would finally follow.*

>*Archduke John in Tyrol *and the alps would serve as a *link between the armies of italy and germany with 23,000 men .*

>In the north from* swedish pomerania a joint swedish-russian attack would be launched on french held hannover which would also be supported by british troops.*

>In the south *russian and british troops would land in naples and supported by the neapolitan army clear italy of the french and join archduke charles in north italy.*

After taking hannover in the north and italy in the south,with allied armies assembled on the rhine -the anglo-swedish-russian *forces in hannover could attack france from the north*,while the *main allied army from germany would be in a position to penetrate central france* and the combined armies of the* archduke charles and the naples forces would invade provence in southern france.*
The primary objective of the coalition was to* push france back to her pre revolutionary borders .In the process put an end to the upstart bonaparte and (if possible) restore the bourbon monarchy on the throne.*
The coalition thus *aimed to hurl nearly half a million men at napoleon and france who could counter only with 250,000 regulars and over 100,000 hastily raised conscripts.The addition of prussi*a even belated,would bring another 150,000-200,000 men into the allied side.
In its scale the third coalition was to be the* largest and greatest in european history till that time *and the military men of Vienna,London and St.petersberg confidently talked of carrying the war to the gates of paris.

*NAPOLEON'S COUNTER-PLAN:*



​
Allied* preparations of this scale didn't go unnoticed* and by mid july *napoleon had decided to postpone the invasion of england* and deal with his continental rivals.Senior french officers including murat carried out reconssaince in person of the roads leading into germany and the possible fronts,and french spies and ambassadors sent a stream of information.On examining the strategic problem bonaparte habitually largely ignored the peripheral fronts in naples and hannover in keeping with his maxim to focus solely on the enemy's main body.Archduke charles would pose a serious threat to french possesions in north italy but most of all *should the austrian and russian armies unite in germany their strength would be overwhelming.*​
Napoleon's plan was simple and daring.The *bulk of the french forces camped at boulogne and hannov*er were designated into seven army corps and a heavy cavalry reserve,each usually under a marshal,*these would be hurled at fullspeed at the advancing austrian army of mack and would converge on him in an attempt to encircle and destroy him before the russians could arrive.If succesful it would leave kutuzov's advancing forces outnumbered and in turn vulnerable to being destroyed.*The obliteration of the main allied body would shatter the coalition plans and make the secondary theatres redundant.
Meanwhile as the main french strength was unleashed in germany,*subsidiary forces would try to delay and pin down the allied forces in naples and italy(where the veteran massena was sent).30,000 troops would be left behind in boulogne as deception and as a defense against a british landing,the new conscripts would be formed into a ad-hoc 'army of the reserve' which would watch the entry points into northern france over the rhine.*
The plan called for* 210,000 men,30,000 cavalry and 400 guns to move over 200 miles from the french coast over the rhine to the danube in 2 weeks,an inconcievable feat for the allied forces*.Indeed something like this had never been undertaken.The great f*rench marshal turenne ruled that great manuevres were possible with an army of upto 50,000 men.In 1704 The duke of marlborough's march with 40,000 men from holland to the rhine was hailed as a miracle of manuever*.Yet the french would succeed,what would make it possible would be the Corps system.*Europe was to witness a fully evolved corps system in action for the first time in history.*On 23rd august napoleon wrote to talleyrand his foreign minister -_''I am marching on vienna''_ as the grand armee began its preparations for the epic march.
*NEXT:MARCH OF THE GRANDE ARMEE-BOULOGNE TO RHINE RIVER* -*THE MANUEVER OF ULM* -*STRATEGIC TRIUMPH*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*MARCH OF THE EAGLES - BOULOGNE TO THE RHINE*



​Initial troop dispositions.Napoleon had 6 armeekorps*[Lannes on the border,3 at boulogne,1 in holland(marmont) and 1 in hannover(bernadotte)] plus the cavalry reserve under murat not shown here.And the 7000 strong imperial guard.The VII armeekorps was in brest on the extreme western french coast not shown in m*ap,under augereau this corps was also ordered to move.Among the austrians jellacic and hiller were originally part of charles command but in process of being transfered to the army of germany(in last post u will see battalions allocated to army of germany exceed charles's force-this is because though initially charles was allocated the larger body adjusted dispositions were transfer these troops to mack).

Napoleon *wanted a quick pre-emptive strike on the austrian army,to march at once with the highest possible strength he ordered the first 2 battalions of each regiment to draw men from the 3rd and 4rth battalions to march overstrength or fullstrength*.The depleted 3rd and 4rth battalions left behind would then be added to newly raised conscripts to form a emergency army of the reserve for defense on the northern border and could serve as a body for reinforcements.Same was adopted for the 4rth squadrons of cavalry.




(The 'tor rents' of the grande armee-the seven armee korps)​
Bonaparte meticulously worked out the marching route details and berthier worked out the logistical inticracies,*Each corps was routed along an independent line of march to ease supply problems yet within supporting distance of each other.Each had 2-4 infantry divisions,its own artillery and a light cavalry division for screening and reconssaince.The remainder of the cavalry 22,000 strong under murat was tasked to screen the whole army and distract the austrians from the main point of attack when it made contact.*The infantry marched on the sides of the road forming column between 4 and 6 in the morning and marching all day till noon,they foraged the evening and rested the night.French forces averaged 30 kms and advnaced with almost mechanical precision,regardless of bad weather .The infantry marched in files on the sides leaving the centre free for movement of carriages,cavalry and artillery.Each division was alloted a foraging space of 20 square kms.
Napoleon initially hoped to cross the rhine on 17th september,but a financial crisis in paris kept him busy.He took *command of the army in person on the 26th of september,the previous day the first french troops had crossed the rhine and seven army korps were now moving into position to strike into the austrian heartland.*

*AUSTRIAN INVASION OF BAVARIA:*




(Showing austrian advance into bavaria and bavarian retreat)​Austrian planners *didn't expect napoleon to wholly abandon the invasion of england,nor did they anticipate the speed of the blow..and even if it came it was thought it would come in italy like in 1796 and 1800*.Mack delayed mobilization until the last moment to preserve surprise but this had no effect since the main french army on the coast facing england was already mobilized.Instead the hastily mobilized austrian forces left many battalions understrength.On 6th august mack recieved news kutuzov's force would be delayed,he calculated that it would take kutuzov 64 days to join him in bavaria and it was impossible for the french to reach bavaria before 68 days,and went ahead with the early invasion of bavaria-whom he expected to capitulate and join austria.
*On 5th september the austrian army moved into bavaria,the elector fled and the bavarians army retreated without a fight north to join the french*..as mack consolidated his position and sorted out supply issues(arisen from sudden adoption of french foraging system)*he had not the slightest inclination that unknown to him the french had marched a week before him and seven french corps were homing in on him.*



​
Troop levels 26th september.Six french armycorps and the cavalry reserve assembled on the rhine while mack still consolidates the detachments of the austrian army in bavaria.The natural barriers of the black forest and the rhine hid the scale of french concentration along with superb cavalry screening my murat's cavalry and the speed of french intelligence.
*FROM RHINE TO THE DANUBE:*

While mack was now aware of the appearance of the french he had little idea about the strength and location of theire forces and the a*ustrian forces generally intended to concentrate around ulm and await the russians,waiting for the french to cross the rhine and come through the black forest before him,an attack from the north was blocked he believed by the prussian enclave of ansbach*,to pass the french would need to violate prussian neutrality which would surely bring prussia into the allied side*.Napoleon would have no such scruple*s-for the interest of speed and surprise bernadotte's I corps would indifferently pass through ansbach (napoleon calaculated it would take prussia 3 months to fully mobilize and march here armies to make their presence felt in the combat area,by which time he expected to decide the campaign).





(French corps begin their wheeling movement-september 27)​
Napoleon's plan at this juncture was his classic strategy of superiority-_*La manuever sur les Derrieres.*_
*Leaving one corps and murat's cavalry reserve to make movements in front of mack to attract mack's attention frontally in the black forest,the other corps would swing around a large strategic turning movement and descend upon mack 's right and rear by concentrating between ulm and ingolstadt,to thus reach the danube from the rhine by forced marches the french forces would position themselves between mack and the advancing russians seperating the 2,thus combining at once the indirect approach attack with the tactic of the central position.Once mack was isolated,his communications severed and encircled he would be squeezed out.This large turning movement was to be screened by the french cavalr*y.



​*28 SEPTEMBER*-French corps continue their movement.*Murat's cavalry corps feints through the black forest to attract austrian attention and screens the movement preventing austrian patrols from gathering information*.*Mack has 2 lines of communications-one through munich into austria proper and the secondary LOC through memmingen into atyrol in the south towards italy.*



​*29 SEPTEMBER*-*Murat leaves behind a screen of light cavalry (not shown) and joins the turning movement with the rest of the cavalry reserve.*



​*OCTOBER 1* - *Four french corps advancing along parallel routes all within mutually supporting distance of each other with murat's cavalry reserve behind*.Bernadotte and marmont coming from the north in flanking position.*A battalion carre strategic march formation.*Kienmayer's force on the extreme right formed as a observation force against the bavarians and possibly bernadotte.



​*OCTOBER 3 -* The french advancing with clockwork precision,*Bernadotte's I corps casually moves through the prussian enclave of ansbach.*Napoleon writes to soult -_''My intention is to envelop the foe from all sides''_.By this time he had met the electors of baden and wurtemmberg and been promised their support.*Austrian forces are still unaware of the true position of the french and are divided between the ulm area and further west still expecting the french to emerge in force from the black forest.*(murat's light cavalry left behind still making movements here-not shown).Meanwhile kienmayer is unable to find any sign of the bavarians and pulls back to the south bank of the danube.*The conflicting reports coming from north germany confuse the austrians,in contrast to the normal practice of the main army advancing through one route french corps unknown to the austrians are travelling by seperate but close routes-every road leading into germany apparently has napoleon's troops on it.Where they actually are,or where they are going..austrian intelligence has no idea*.



​*OCTOBER 5 -* Whole of the *french army now about to concentrate on the danube,by now mack has been informed of the french advance throu*gh ansbach and *kienmayer's force has been sent forward to the north bank of the danube to probe* for signs of bernadotte.On the night of the 5th *napoleon orders his forward corps's to seize the bridges over the danube*.Meanwhile mack while still unawareof the exact position of the french *now understands that the main french body is not coming through the black forest* but rather from more north eastern direction.He *abandons the forward positions on the rhine and begins redeployment of the troops along the danube riverline with the centre of operations at ulm.*

*NEXT: CONTINUED.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

​*OCTOBER 6:*Mack *plans a counterstroke,he concentrates his army at ulm for an attack across the danube through halsach in the direction of stuttgart hoping to attack what he believes are napoleon's line of communications*.Kienmayer is asked to *support the attack* by renewing his advance on the north bank.On the night of the 6th of october* Vandamme's division storms and siezes the danauworth bridge *which was lightly defended by a battalion of kienmayer's force.With the *french in front of him(davout and bernadotte ) and now his flank exposed by the fall of Danauworth kienmayer quickly retreats.*French have secured a crossing across the danube and mack's plan comes to a standstill even before preparations were complete for its undertaking.



​*OCTOBER 7:*The* french stream through Donauworth as soult,lannes and murat are across the danube*,meanwhile ney and davout secure crossings on the flanks.Mack finally understands the gravity of the situation and also* recieves confirmed news of bernadotte's crossing of ansbach.He postpones his projected counterattack and attempts to shift his forces to face this new threat*.He wrote to the Emperor Francis:_ “Since my courier of yesterday evening, our position has become alarming. We have confirmed the unfortunate news that Bernadotte has forced Ansbach, whereby he gained many marches whereby he has arrived sooner on the Danube. We will do everything possible in order to defeat him or to find our junction with the Russians without fighting, but everything has become much more difficult because of this unfortunate event which no one thought possible.“_​



Meanwhile the whole grande armee is more or less assembled on the danube.It had been an epic march..in just thirteen days 200,000 men with artillery and equipment had marched over 200 miles from the rhine to the danube and were now in a position to interpose themselves between mack and kutuzov.Napoleon understandably elated declared in his bulletin of the 7th october to his troops-​_''The enemy advanced into the passes of the black forest where he planned to position himself and hold up our penetration,he hastily fortified the iller(tributary riverlinebetween rhine and danube),ulm and memmingen.However our patrols which are scouring the countryside have assured me he has abandoned these movements and appears gravely concerned by our movements which are as novel as they are unexpected.This great and vast movement has carried us in a few days into bavaria,*avoiding the mountains of the black forest,the line of parallel rivers running into the danube and the inconvinience of a system of operations always threatened from the flank by the passes of tyrol.*Furthermore it has placed us several days march into the rear of the enemy who has no time to lose if he is to avoid a complete disaster.''_​

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*THE MANUEVRE OF ULM*



​*OCTOBER 8 :*French forces continue to pour over the danube,*soult pursues Kienmayer*.Lannes and murat assemble on his right and marmont,davout and bernadotte on his left.*Meanwhile mack hears reports of the french crossing at donauworth and sends Auffenberg's force with 9 infantry battalions(including 6 grenadier battalions) and 4 cavalry squadrons as a reconssaince in force to investigate*.Auffenberg force* marches his grenadiers all night *but doesn't encounter the french,he settles into the town of wertingen to rest his troops.At about this time the austrian patrols begin to encounter large incoming bands of french cavalry.The stage is set for the combat at wertingen.

*BATTLE OF WERTINGEN:*



​The french cavalry advance in 3 bodies upon wertingen from 3 routes.*In total they have 6 hussar squadrons and 18 dragoon squadrons.On the right Fauconnet's six hussar squadrons (from Lannes V corps light cavalry division) form a screen and distract the austrians frontally.Meanwhile on the right bank of the stream Beaumont's Cavalry division(from murat's cavalry reserve) with 18 dragoon squadrons is split in two.*

*Beaumont* takes six dragoon squadrons and the horse artillery of both his and fauconnet's division and prepares to attack wertingen from the right flank.Meanwhile *Exelmans*,murat's chief of staff takes command of the* rest of the 12 dragoon squadrons and assaults the village on the extreme right where the austrians had set up a outpost with a band of tyrolean jaeger skirmishers and 2 cheavuxleger cavalry squadrons*.Lacking infantry ,exelmans *dismounts his dragoons and storms the village..after savage fighting he overwhelms the outnumbered austrians.*.though the austrian cavalry escapes most of the austrian jaegers are cut down or captured.
Meanwhile *Beaumont's guns begin bombarding wertingen*.Auffenberg realizes his predicament and *retreats his force to a nearby elevated sloping hillock for a better defensive posture.*



​
Exelmans reorganizes his dragoons and masses all his cavalry at the foot of the hill.Meanwhile* beaumont repositions all his guns at a flanking position to engage a bombardment of the austrian grenadiers formed up in squares* and lays down an effective bombardment,the austrian infantry battalion guns(not shown here)are unable to silence this fire as the french guns are excellently positioned on the crest of the slope.
Now *exlemans unleashes his 12 dragoon squadrons in wave after wave of attacks on the austrian line(note 2 chevauxleger cavalry squadrons having rallied and at the back) but to no effect*.The french cavalry charging uphill against grenadiers in square are unable to make a dent and are shot down by volleys from the mutually supporting squares or impaled upon the hedge of bayonets.*Auffenberg has chosen an excellent defensive position..an elevated hill protected on one side by the stream and the other by woods preventing movement of cavalry to encircle him*.After several hours of this,it looks as if auffenberg may escape with slight damage as nightfall is not too long away.



​At around 4.00 PM Murat and Lannes finally arrive.*Murat has with him 18 dragoon squadrons(6 regiments with 3 squadrons each) of Klein's division and the corps artillery of the cavalry reserve.Lannes has with him the first division of his corps-10 fresh battalions of oudinot's grenadiers*.The *marshals confer on a joint attack *as they observe exelmans's futile heroics.
Exelmans withdraws his tired and blown out 12 squadrons and is replaced by 18 squadrons of Klein's fresh dragoons on the french left.On the right beaumont's remaining fresh 6 squadrons are also ready.*Murat's 8 pounders join the bombardment of the austrian squares and now the volume of fire gets too uncomfortable for auffenberg's men packed into cl;ose squares* as whole files are blown away.Auffenberg sees fresh french cavalry massing on the foot of the hillock and this new artillery bombarment taking effect and knowing his tired men fighting and marching non stop for 24 hours gives the order to retreat... he hopes to slip away with less than 2 hours of daylight remaining.He instructs his* 4 cavalry squadrons to delay the french cavalry.Unknown to him lannes 10 battalions have taken a secondary route,covered by the woods and the cavalry screen of fauconnet's hussars they are directly marching to cut off auffenberg's escape route to the rear.*

*French launch an all out attack from all directions.Klein's dragoons and beaumont's dragoons from the front with artillery support.Fauconnet's hussars from the right flank*,the austrians try to retreat keeping their squares intact but as lannes grenadiers join the assault from the woods and cut them off ..*austrian resistance collapses and degenerates into total rout.Nearly the whole force is captured or killed.The french suffered a mere 175 killed while the austrians suffered 400 killed and 2900 captured.Auffenberg's force had ceased to exist.*
Mack in a fit of rage unfairly court martialled Auffenberg.



​*9 TH OCTOBER:*Bonaparte expected mack now with his lines of communication with vienna in dire peril to come in a *desperate retreat east where he intended to catch and crush mack*.To this effect Soult,Lannes,murat and the guard were massed around Augsberg which he made his temporary centre of operations...while davout chased kienmayer and bernadotte and marmont would be within supporting distance.To napoleon this seemed the most likely situation.

However there were *2 other possibilities* that might arise.Mack might instead of retreating East towards vienna* retreat south through his secondary lines of communication at memmingen through the tyrolean passes into ital*y.However napoleon considered this a remote possibility,such a course of action *would leave vienna-the austrian capital defenceless and remove all possibility of link up with kutuzov.*Also without the austrian army, kutuzov's outnumbered forces coming west would find themselves faced with the full might of the grand armee and be overwhelmed destroying the whole allied plan.*Nonetheless napoleon was already planning to send soult to take memmingen and cut off this escape route.*

The final course of action left to mack* would be a bold attack across the danube on to the north bank to threaten napoleon's own LOC.*Napoleon however though this unlikely *as this would take the austrians far away from the security of their last remaining secure LOC-the depots at memingen to tyrol*.Nonetheless *napoleon took steps for this eventuality.He rerouted his Line of communications further north to Nordlingen and assigned its protection to his new baden and wurtemmberger allies.2 Cavalry divisions and 1 infantry division was also detatched to support the german allies.Meanwhile napoleon ordered Ney's VI corps(23,000) to seize the crossings on the Danube to prevent any attempt at an austrian crossing.Ney ordered each of his 3 divisions to seize a crossing -General Malher at Gunzburg,General Dupont at Halsach and General Loison's division at Elchingen.*

Meanwhile* Mack planned just such a move*,instead of retreating towards vienna,he hoped to stand fast at Ulm and wait for kutuzov.To this effect he ordered a* concentration around Ulm *and to threaten napoleon's own LOC with france commanded his forces to *seize the crossings across the Danube at Gunzburg and Elchingen.*

*BATTLE OF GUNZBURG*:



​Ney's first division(of VI corps) under General Malher arrived in the morning of the 9th in chilly weather with snow and rain to find the austrians in charge of the town under D'aspre,a fiery anti -revolutionary austrian general.Above picture( Malher)



​By the time the french arrived the *austrians had succeeded in partially demolishing 2 of the 3 possible bridge crossings *over the danube.But the work on the central bridge was underway.Malher after conducting an initial reconssaince *decided on an immediate 3 pronged attack simultaneously on all points* hoping to break through on at least 1 point and then secure a beachhead.Malher had *9 infantry battalions and his divisional artillery with him*.He took the elite company(grenadiers) of each battalion to form *a 9 company ad-hoc assault force under Lefol and send it to seize the crossing at Leipheim.*
On his *left flank he assigned Labasee with 2 battalions and all the divisional artillery-7 guns to force a crossing on the left bridge*.He employed the* bulk of his forces under marcognet to seize the intact central bridge with six battalions.One battalion was left in reserve to reinforce any success.In total malher had 7200 men and 7 guns.*

Facing him was *D'Aspre with 7500 men and 20 guns**.Auersperg defended the leipheim bridge with 3 battalions and 2 cuirassier squadrons and gyulai the right bridge with 4 battalions and 4 cavalry squadrons*.The artillery was massed defnding the centre bridge in a perfect crossfire along with 3 infantry battalions.
In order to buy time for his engineers to demolish the bridge *D'aspre leads a heroic charge with just 200 tyrolean jaegers on the centre island to stall the french*.They are* met and swamped by the onrushing 2 lead battalions of marcognet's assault force on the centre island.The whole force is killed or captured including D'Aspre *,but they buy enough time to enable the austrians to demolish the bridge.(see explosion sign on bridge).The french try to repair the bridge but come under *devastating enfilade fire from the austrian artillery and are forced to retreat.*



​On the french right Lefol's grenadiers had *got stuck in the muddy marsh and the projected attack had come to naught.Nonetheless their presence excited the attention of austrian forces at leipheim.*
On the french centre marcognet had pulled out his forces to the far side of the island away from austrian canister range.
Overall the austrians had blunted the french storm and things had settled into a stalemate.

At this point* Mack arrived in person* and having deduced the impetus of the french to have been blown he ordered the *reconstruction of the far right bridge as a first step towards an austrian attack across the danube.*Just as the bridge is completed repairing however...the *2 battalions of Labasee's force who had lost their way in the woods appear.*The veteran french infantry do not wait to assess the situation and *taking the austrians completely by surprise storm the bridge at bayonet point even as the artillery sets up for fire support.Gyulai's 4 infantry battalions are still in line when they are struck in massed column attack by the french.*

Unfortunately here the austrians had 2 problem.First gyulai ,a cavalryman had *deployed his infantry without space between them like a packed body of cavalry.Second these 4 battalions were largely newly recruited*.So when the 2 french battalion columns struck the first of these raw battalions and broke it without space the *fleeing troops collided with their rear battalions sending the whole closely stacked force into disorder and disarray,ultimately causing a chain rout *of 4 austrian battalions at the hands of 2 french.Austrian mishaps had now caused a recipe for disaster.



​

1.*Gyulai charges his 4 cavalry squadrons at the 2 french battalions but are easily repulsed* by the french formed up in squares.After taking heavy losses from interlocking fire from squares they retreat.
2.Meanwhile *malher seizes the oppurtunity and redirects as his reserve battalions from the centre *to support the beachhead on the left flank.
3.The four routed austrian battalions flee in disorder with attempts to rally them continuing.
4.After repulsing the austrian cavalry,*Labasee is reinforced by malher and with artillery support launches his assault upon gunzberg*.Meanwhile in the centre marcognet also joins in.
5.Facing a *2-pronged assault mack gives the order to retreat even though austrian reinforcements were nearb*y.The austrians fall back to Ulm.The french have seized gunzberg crossing.

The austrians *lost 1650 men including d'aspre captured,plus six guns.French lost only 520 men.*

*NEXT: Bonaparte closes the trap.Battles of Halsach and Elchingen.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Superb work @AUSTERLITZ ! 

Keep it up! 
Since Attila Total War has been announced, will you make a Battle Report about him? Maybe about the Battle of Chalons?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Koovie said:


> Superb work @AUSTERLITZ !
> 
> Keep it up!
> Since Attila Total War has been announced, will you make a Battle Report about him? Maybe about the Battle of Chalons?



I could i guess,though chalons was tactically uninspiring..it was an important historical battle nonetheless.Thanks for the encouragement.Going has been slow,but i'm hoping to speed up now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

AUSTERLITZ said:


> I could i guess,though chalons was tactically uninspiring..it was an important historical battle nonetheless.Thanks for the encouragement.Going has been slow,but i'm hoping to speed up now.




I agree with @Koovie . Outstanding explanations, @AUSTERLITZ . From a more abstract perspective, what do you suppose enabled the French commanders to devise and employ such innovative tactics? I wonder what happened to degrade French military prowess in the following century.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I agree with @Koovie . Outstanding explanations, @AUSTERLITZ . From a more abstract perspective, what do you suppose enabled the French commanders to devise and employ such innovative tactics? I wonder what happened to degrade French military prowess in the following century.



The spirit of the french revolution which produced a meritocracy,soldiers and commanders with over a decade of practical battlefield experience behind them and also the result of half a century of military introspection after france's poor performance in the seven years war against frederick's prussia.
In the following century in the first world war french fought heroically,but became completely complacent after their victory.The introspection was gone because they had won.their commanders went to ww2 to fight the LAST war,while the germans introspected and adopted new technologies.Overall i think the decline of cavalry-an arm particularly suited to the french also affected french performance.Also by 20 th century france was both outperformed by a unified germany in both manpower and industrial strength,no longer the grand nation of europe.And they also didn't have napoleon to lead them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

Very well written brother please try to sum up all the events at the end as this entire article is very lengthy for a quick reading.

I really appreciate the details Thank you for sharing this excellent work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*MANUEVER OF ULM -PART II*



​*10 OCTOBER:* Napoleon ordered ney to take ulm which he believed mostly abandoned while he positioned his forces to meet a mack in retreat,and his other corps to block a russian approach.*Murat was given temporary command over the right wing of the french army*(authority over ney and lannes)-a decision that would have unforeseen consequences.Meanwhile after gunzburg all austrian forces had retreated around ulm.



​*11 OCTOBER:*Napoleon *orders soult to move towards landsberg as a first step towards attacking memminge*n,the last remaining austrian secure depot.On the night of 10 october murat with his temporary authority showed his amateur skills as a strategist and *unable to fully understand napoleon's orders ,commanded ney to move 2 out his 3 divisions to the south bank of the danube.This left his third division under Dupont isolated on the north bank*.Ney violently protested this and the two almost came to blows before being stopped by lannes.Murat remained defiant ,declaring -_''I only make plans in sight of the enemy'_,a furious ney accepted his orders grudgingly.This however left Dupont and his 5000 men alone on the north bank of the danube.
Meanwhile mack had been *persuaded by his officers and ferdinand to make a breakout attempt through the north bank *of the danube.He was further emboldened by the news that the french had crossed over to the south bank last night.This was to take place through Haslach -Jungingen.(see map,just N-W of ulm),exactly where dupont was marching.

*BATTLE OF HASLACH JUNGINGEN:*





*Dupont saw this massive austrian force before him and saw his only chance at survival being to bluff*.*He would act aggressively as if he was the advance guard of ney's whole corps and not just a isolated detatchment.If he retreated the austrians would follow with full force and with 3200 cavalry would overtake his small force and destroy it.Dupont's intention was to decieve the austrians as to the size of his force and his actual situation and delay until nightfall.*



​
Dupont saw the* village of Jungingen as a key strongpoint*,if the austrians seized it they would be clear to launch a two prong frontal and flank attack at halsach.Dupont had* just 6 battalions of infantry,8 guns and 9 squadrons of cavalry*.He detatched all the elite companies of each battalions and formed a ad-hoc force of 500 grenadiers under Officer Decouchy and sent them to fortify jungingen-on a sloped position.Grenadiers established the church as their main strongpoint.
To support this force dupont sent his 2 regiments( 4 battalions) -the* 9th light and 96th line and placed them in column on the reverse slope behind the village to act as a counterattack force.*
His remaining regiment the 32nd line regiment with its 2 battalions and 6 guns he placed on the forward slope overlooking halsach.Behind him stood 3 squadrons of hussars and 2 guns as a counterattack force on the right of halsach and 6 squadrons of dragoons under sahuc as a general reserve.

*Mack's main problem was he couldn't see the full strength of the french forces*-Ney's whole corps could be behind the slopes of halsach.He *decided to proceed cautiously *as most austrian generals of the era did.He *massed 12 battalions of infantry and 28 squadrons of cavalry to take jungingen which he correctly identified as a key strongpoint*.Howver these battalions lacked their battalion guns due to shortage of horses.

Meanwhile on the right *Reisch and Werneck were still forming up their huge force of 26 infantry battalions*(with guns),*unsure about the the strength of the enemy in front of them.*

1. Meanwhile Ferdinand accompanying mack *relased the first wave of austrian infantry to assault jungingen*.However *no attempt was made to co-ordinate the infantry with cavalry or artillery *though both were available in plenty nearby.6 battalions in columns stormed jungingen unsupported by either artillery or cavalry,initially they pushed back the screen of french skirmishers but got disordered in the streets and ran to massed musketry fire from the elite french grenadiers in the church.(lacking artillery support they couldn't blow out the gates of the church)As this battle was heating up ,the* 2 battalions of the crack veteran 9th light(9' Legere)-awarded the title 'Incomparable' by napoleon due to their superb battlefield performance in the italian campaigns and one of the most famous regiments in the grande armee came headlong bayonets shining and crashed into the disordered and scattered austrians from both flanks.The result was a total rout with 2000 austrian prisoners captured and the rest fled.*

2. Neither mack nor ferdinand made any attempt to learn from their mistake and* simply hurled in the second wave of six battalions at the village.The result was exactly the same*- again the attack went in without any cavalry or artillery support,again the 9th light ambushed the austrians from both flanks and again 2000 austrians were captured.It had been an incredible debacle.​


​
At this point *mack finally unleashed his cavalry -3200 horsemen under schwarzenberg thundered towards jungingen in 28 squadrons*.A first wave of 15 cheavuxlegers ,followed by 13 more of cuirassiers.Here they found the lone battalion of 96th line still in line waiting as a reinforcement force for the village.(9th light was in the village with the combined elite companies force).Seeing easy prey the *chevauxlegers surrounded the hapless outnumbered force* which had formed square to annihilate it from all directions by spreading out..aand got ambushed.Sahuc and his six dragoon squadrons had been watching the 96th line's 1st battalion in dire peril and the *french dragoons charged the austrian cavalry scattered and out of formation from the flank and rear causing a rout.*Sahuc's 600 dragoons had saved the 96th.​

​
1. But soon *sahuc's outnumbered horsemen encountered the second line of cuirassiers coming up,forced back by this new attack the dragoons covered the withdrawal of the 96t*h.Decouchy and all french forces seeing the village compromised *evacuated the village and retreate*d.At this point the austrians had an excellent chance to harry the retreating french into their open flank.If they got to halsach they would in any case discover the true strength of the french.

2.However the *austrian cavalry discovered the nearby french baggage train*,and suffering from bad supplies for a while,*lost control and went off on a mass looting spree *as they sabred the cooks and gorged on whatever foodstuffs and goodies they could find.-in the process taking themselves out of the fight.This indiscipline probably saved dupont.

3.Meanwhile after the* austrians had taken jungingen by 5:00 PM,*reisch finally got moving deeming the other flank secure.His initial six columns atatcked uphill into the waiting 32ndLine and ran into a withering fire from muskets and the french artillery while being simultaneously hit from the right flank by the hussars.The whole force fell back in disarray.
Now r*eisch came back for a second attempt..this attempt supported by artillery and with greater numbers began to push dupont's force back*.Realizing he had done as much as he could dupont began a orderly fighting withdrawal-french retreated in perfect order with all 4000 prisoners.*Nightfall prevented any pursuit and the austrians were wary of further ambushes.*


The *battle overall had been a complete disaster for the austrians.The austrians lost 400 killed,1100 wounded and a 4000 prisoners*.They had *not only blown their best chance at breaking out on the north bank of the danube by taking advanatge of murat's blunder,but failed to destroy dupon'ts isolated force and lost a huge number of casualities with little to show for it.*Mack was so dejected after the battle he cancelled his breakout attempt for a day to reorganize his force.He would never have another chance.French for their part had escaped with about a *1000 killed and wounded *including camp followers.Dupont's generalship as well as the initiative of the local commanders decouchy and sahuc had been first rate.

Napoleon was not pleased by the battle at halsach and rebuked both ney and murat for leaving dupont unsupported.*But now he knew mack was still in force around Ulm.Lannes ,murat, and marmont were to surround mack from the east,ney from the north and soult would swing from the south-seize memmingen cutting off his last remaining escape route* and close the trap.His orders to his marshals was simple -​_''Not one is to escape''_​​

​*13 OCTOBER:*By 13 october napoleon was in the vicinity of Ulm .On the same day* soult's corps attacked and captured memmingen taking 4600 austrians prisoner and sealing off this last escape route*.Meanwhile bernadotte ,davout and the bavarians were firmly entrenched on the danube defense line around munich ready to repulse any russian advance,but napoleon was assured the* russians were still 180 miles away.*(ignore auffenberg in above diagram,its an error-his command was destroyed at wertingen)
On the other side ,Mack was planning another breakout this time through elchingen-initially planning to send the army in four columns force the crossing,brush aside dupont and move towards bohemia to unite with the russians.
.Repeated defeats to the french had caused autrian morale to hit rock bottom.Even as he was planning this,here* mack recieved news from a french double agent that the british had landed in boulogne and a coup had taken place in paris*.Living in his own world of delusions,he concluded napoleon was thus in full retreat that is why the french were streaming west.Based on this piece of gossip,*mack living in his own paradise ordered Reisch,Werneck and Jellacic to form 3 flying columns initially planned for the breakout to 'pursue the french' both north and south.Reisch went towards elchingen to 'block the french retreat'.*
Meanwhile on the night of the 13th *ney got the orders he had been waiting for.He was to recross the danube at elchingen ,rejoin Dupont and seal of any austrian escape attempt through the north bank.This set Reisch and Ney on collision course* at Elchingen.
​

​
*NEXT: Battle of Elchingen- Capitulation of Ulm - Analysis of the whole Maneuver*​

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*ENCIRCLEMENT OF ULM-FINAL PHASE*



​*BATTLE OF ELCHINGEN:*

*Reisch's column was one of the supposed pursuit forces* that was to harry the french on the north bank of the danube according to mack's delusions.Meanwhile ney had *orders from napoleon to rejoin dupont's isolated division on the north bank *of the danube and* seal off any austrian escape through the crossings over the danube*.On the night of the 13th reisch reached elchingen and garrisoned the town ,resting his men.His force had 15,000 men.Reisch deployed the bulk of his army on the reverse slopes between the twin villages that formed elchingen and had a small scouting advance guard covering the bridge across the danube.

On the* morning of the 14th Ney's 6th corps made a series of assaults across the bridge and with heavy artillery support forced the austrian advance guard to retreat towards the main body.*The impetous french infantry vanguard recklessly pursued them before ascending a crest and coming in view of the whole austrian army deployed on the reverse slope.Beating a hasty fighting withdrawal they rejoined the main body of ney's corps.*Ney now knew what he was up against and began feeding his whole corps across the bridge deploying on the plains before elchingen* for a showdown with the austrians.



​*Reisch had deployed his whole force with its two flanks anchored by the two sections of elchingen(ober-elchingen on the left from our view and unter elchingen on the right)*.His force numbered around *15,000 infantry and cavalry but just 14 guns*.Lack of horses had not allowed more to be carried forward.However 12 of his 14 guns were *light 6 pounders* and the other 2 howitzers and he* lacked any heavy 12 pdrs* that ney's corps artillery reserve possesed.He had *29 infantry battalions and 13 squadrons of cavalry.*
Reisch garrisoned ober-elchingen with 4 infantry battalions with 2 grenadier battalions further backwards on the reverse slope as reinforcement and 2 hussar squadrons nearby.This force was supported by 6 6-pounder guns.
He *stationed 20 infantry battalions on the reverse slope between the two village*s(almost like wellington at waterloo),*8 cuirassier squadrons and 1 uhlan squadron as support and his remaining guns* .He didn't garrison unter-elchingen on his left flank but *put forward a flanking detatchment of 3 battalions and 2 cuirassier squadrons to harass any french attac*k on his position from the right flank.

Ney had with him his* 2nd infantry division of Loison -9 fullstrength infantry battalions(french battalions 1000 men to austrian 800 usually),Colbert's famous light cavalry 'Infernal brigade" with 6 squadrons of light cavalry(3 chasseurs,3 hussars) plus Laplanche's cavalry division from the cavalry reserve(9 dragoon squadrons)-whole force being supported by 28 guns several of them being 12 pounders.His 3rd division under malher(have met them at battle of gunzburg earlier) was fast approaching.*




(Marshal Ney)​
1.Ney's plan was to first dislodge the austrians from their secure flanks and then roll them up with an all out assault from all directions.Loison's* divisional artillery was combined with ney's corps artillery to form an assault battery under seroux *directly aimed at ober elchingen.Here the redheaded* ney ,sabre in hand led 2 battalions of the 6th Line in person into the village of ober elchingen.*The french infantry were supported by 2 guns and were able to slowly engage the scattered austrian infantry piecemeal.

2.Austrian defenses in the village as well as the hussar squadrons are *devastated from long range french artillery fire *from seroux's 12 pounders.Aided by this heavy volume of firepower and ney leading by example the french stormed ober elchingen and *took the village in heavy close quarter fighting*.Surviving austrians fled the village.The nearby 2 grenadier battalions never joined the battle as reinforcements for unknown reasons even though they were within supporting distance.Ney had now unhinged the austrian right flank without interference.

3 and 4.Ney ordered Laplanche to deal with the austrian left flank forces.Laplanche's *9 dragoons squadrons supported by horse artillery formed up in 3 waves of 3 squadrons each*.The first wave charged the austrian lead battalion directly.The supporting austrian cuirassier squadrons *took the bait and moved to take the french dragoons from both wings*.Now laplanche's* second and third waves flanked and swarmed the cuirassiers from both directions* sending them in headlong flight.With mescery's cavalry support gone,the *french dragoons surrounded the 3 austrian infantry battalions from all sides.The asutrian battalions attempted to form battalionmasse formation,but the close fire support provided by the accompanying french horse artillery broke up the austrian defenses* resulting in a total rout of teh austrian dragoons.Laplanche;s pursuing cavalry took large numbers of prisoners.Now the austrian left flank too had been torn open.An interesting thing to note here as reisch's passivity.*.he let ney roll up both of his secure flanks without any attempt to reinforce them in a shabby show of generalship.*



​
1.At about midday with his flanks secure ney began his main attack.His *main attack on the austrian centre was led by 5 battalions of loison's infantry with 2 more in reserve.*The french attacked uphill in *columns preceeded by skirmishers.*As they neared the asutrians they *switched to line formation*,the french skirmishers had already begun engaging the austrians.The *austrians fired at the coming french at about 150-200 yards-at this extreme range their musket volleys were were largely ineffectiv*e and most of the bullets flew high harmlessly.The french in contrast kept coming,*held their fire to the last moment before discharging a devastating volley at 50-75 yards* that shattered the austrian front ranks.

2.Meanwhile Laplanche has reorganized his dragoons and is formed ready to engage the battalions on the extreme of the austrian left flank.Note the french infantry attack concenetrated entirely on the right centre ignoring these battalions.

3.At this point the austrian centre was already struggling under accurate french musketry,Colbert with his 'hell's brigade' sensed blood and screaming with their sabres waiving *launched a reckless cavalry assault on the austrian infantry of the austrian centre*.The charging french light cavalry* took very heavy losses but were irreppressible and kept coming*.Once they got among the austrians in line all hell broke loose and they began sabring the austrians.The* austrian infantry in this sector under dual attack from the french infantry and cavalry began to surrender in droves*.A last ditch attempt was made by the uhlan squadron which charged the french skirmishers of the rightmost french infantry battalion.But the *french had judciously kept this battalion in column and they quickly formed square to repulse the uhlans.At this point the hussars and chasseurs of colbert joined the fray forcing the uhlans into retreat.*

4.The austrian right flank battalions were the first to collapse.They *took flanking fire from the 6L garrisoned in the village while being pressed by the french from the front.*The battalions on this flank belonging to 24 auersperg regiment had already suffered a beating few days ago at halsach jungingen and had enough.They* broke and fled as the austrian right flank began to give way.*

5.At this point resich's situation was looking bad,but he still had several battalions of the second line unengaged.Resich *however could see thousands of french reinforcements under malher's division now crossing the danube and massing on the plains below and gave the order to retreat *with whatever force he could salvage.Battle of elchingen was over.

Battle cost the austrians heavily.*4000 killed and wounded and 3000 prisoners in the battle itsel*f.Several thousand more went missing/deserted or captured in the retreat.When reisch reached ulm the *next day he had 2500 men from 15,000 left with him.*His force had *ceased to exist as a battleworthy formation.*Elchingen plummeted* remaining austrian morale to rock bottom* after a string of 4 back to back defeats.It was now *also clear that not only were the french not in retreat but the austrian hopes of breaking out via the north bank of the danube were gone*.Poor performance of the austrians in the battle can be attributed to* lack of artillery support and low morale and passive generalship.*Napoleon on the other had was delighted with the battle and granted ney the title of _*'.Duke of Elchingen'.*_French had *lost 1600 men.*



​By 15th october french forces had surrounded ulm from all sides.Ney,lannes,marmont and soult.Meanwhile the 2 other pursuit columns of* jellacic and werneck had continued unsupported *unaware of the reality,one was about to face soult's corps coming from the south and the other was pursued by murat(ignore auffenberg in map as stated earlier-murat had beaten off an attack by werneck on dupont with austrians losing 2500 men).Meanwhile napoleon arrived at ulm in person and ordered that the Michelsberg, a hill that dominated Ulm from the northwest, be seized. Having now totally surrounded Ulm, Napoleon sent an emissary to Mack* demanding the Austrian army's surrender*.French *seizure of michelsburg would allow french artillery to bombard ulm with impunity*


​Mack was now in a dangerous situation: there was no longer any hope of escaping along the north bank, Marmont and the Imperial guard were hovering at the outskirts of Ulm to the south of the river, and Soult was moving north from Memmingen to prevent the Austrians escaping south to the Tyrol. Troubles continued with the Austrian command as *Ferdinand overrode the objections of Mack and ordered the evacuation of all cavalry from Ulm, a total of 6,000 troopers on the 16th and escaped from ulm abandoning mack.*Events at Ulm were now reaching a conclusion. On October 15, Ney's troops successfully charged the Michelsberg encampments and on the 16th the French began to bombard Ulm itself. Austrian morale was at a low point and Mack began to realize that there was little hope of rescue. On October 17, Napoleon's emissary, segur signed a convention with Mack in which the *Austrians agreed to surrender on October 25 if no aid came by that date.*
However* murat's pursuit of the austrians was ferocious.only six squadrons of 6000 of ferdinand's men could escape.On 19th october with no supplies,low on ammunition and morale rockbottom,continously harried by murat's cavalry werneck surrendered with 8,000 men followed by another12,000 stragglers.Soult scooped up further austrian detatchments as murat also captured the entire austrian field park of 500 vehicles*,the debacle for austria was complete.Mack heard of the capitulations and dejected, agreed to surrender five days before schedule on October 20. He now understood there was no hope of kutuzov reaching him anytime soon and in any case his path would be blocked by 3 french corps. Fifteen hundred troops from the Austrian garrison managed to escape, but the vast majority of the* Austrian force marched out on October 21 and laid down their arms *without incident, all with the Grande Armée drawn up in a vast semicircle observing the capitulation.





Mack surrenders ulm with 30,000 austrians.Mack introduced himself to napoleon as_ 'the unfortunate general mack'._​*AFTERMATH:*The news of Ulm was met with* disbelief and accusations of treason and cowardice in London and vienna*.Mack was courtmartialled and sentenced to death.(not carried out).A shocked kutuzov came to know of the disaster when a tired dishevelled austrian officer came into his headquarters and gave him the news in person,introducing himself as general mack -minus his army.

As shockwaves hit the courts of europe,the french were jubiliant.An elated bonaparte declared in his bulletins-
_''“Thirty thousand men, among them 2,000 cavalry, together with 60 guns and 40 standards have fallen into the hands of the victors…. Since the beginning of the war, the total number of prisoners taken can be evaluated at 60,000, the number of standards at 80 without listing the artillery or baggage trains…. Never have victories been so complete and less costly''_

It was not an empty boast.The ulm campaign remains one of the *great strategic masterpieces of military history* and one of the great examples of manuever warfare,the *whole austrian field army of germany was destroyed almost without any heavy fighting*.The campaign cost the* austrians 60,000 of their frontline troops in total*(mostly surrendered-30,000 at ulm other in lesser actions).In contrast *french had lost around 3000*.An incredible feat.The astounded french soldiers boasted-
_''The emperor has found a new way of making war,he makes us use our legs instead of our bayonets''._​
*ANALYSIS OF THE ULM CAMPAIGN:*



​The ulm campaign is considered *THE classic example of the indirect approach strategic manuever* or _La manuever sur les Derrieres_ and a grand masterpiece in military history.'This maneuver involves distracting the enemy with secondary forces while using the main force to strategically envelop the enemy in rear and flank. This maneuver seeks to force the enemy to react and give battle on unfavourable terms for fear of being* cut off from supplies or communications.* This maneuver is usually attempted if an aggressive mobile force is available or if enemy supply and communication lines are vulnerable. Advantages of this maneuver include the total victory if the enemy loses a battle while cut off from his base and the prospect of alternative objectives once in the enemy’s rear and flank. The disadvantages of this maneuver are few because the maneuver has so much diversity although mobility and timing are vital to its success.'




[A template of Manuever sur les Derrieres]​Napoleon's* favourite move and startegy of superiority/equity*.This strategy *entailed for a secondary force [1-2 corps] to pin the enemy down in a feint attack,while napoleon force marched his main force through the nearest flanking route hidden by a cavalry screen and natural obstacle to arrive on the enemy's rear or flank and sever his line of communications.*On the extreme left is the french secondary force that diverts enemy attention, any garrisons in nearby areas[optional and conditional] may also serve as diversions.Meanwhile aided by a natural obstacle and covered by a cavalry screen the *main army force marches to attack the enemies lines of communication.[Note in this case its the danube river and murat's cavalry screen]*.This movement required excellent mobility and very bold leadership and nerve.Once arrived on his enemies flank or rear napoleon whenever possible attempted to set up a 'strategic curtain' based on a natural barrier.All river crossings would be blocked[blocking bridges required very few troop],thus* isolating his victim from reinforcements ,supply and retreat.If there was possibility of reinforcement a corps of observation could be set up to pin down any approaching reinforcements[This was what we saw here as davout and bernadotte were dispatched to hold up the approaching russians on the danube line]*.After establishing the strategic curtain he then relentlessly advanced on the main enemy army from its rear or flank.Now the enemy had 2 choices fight on unfamiliar ground or even worse be caught from the rear while engaged with secondary force[if he failed to detect the turning movement] or surrender/flee with whatever forces could be salvaged out of the trap.

Advantages of the strategy are high.*Enemy would be surprised and his equillibrium shaken* at the sudden threat to his rear.An enemy general could *attempt 3 things* at this juncture.

*1.*If he was confident enough* he could continue to advance against the french secondary force.*
However Napoleon was always careful to see to it that the *pinning force was strong enough to resist for a certain amount of time*,and also that it was *covered by a river line or nearby fortress.*[See the image,secondary force based on easily defensible riverline with fortress nearby for refuge in case of emergency].However the kicker is that* even if the enemy was successful* in forcing his way through and advanced against the secondary force-he would still be *only more and more entangling himself into the trap*.Going deeper and *deeper into hostile territory,cut off from provisions and a rampaging napoleon about to descend upon him from the rear.*

*2.*He could *attempt to attack Napoleon's main force's overextended Lines of communication*[LoC] in turn,trying to cut off the army that is attempting to sever his LoC.However to do such a thing the *enemy would have to split his army up piecemeal.*One to engage the secondary pinning force in front.One to watch napoleon in the rear and finally the rest to conduct the actual operation.This dispersal would be fatal to the enemy,as napoleon's main army *would not oblige to being 'watched' and would descend upon the outnumbered forces with utmost speed and ruthlessness and next on the one engaging the original french secondary force in all probability annihilating both seperately.*If napoleon thus linked up with his original secondary force his new lines of communication along the straight route though the secondary force would *make the allied attack on his previous LoC irrelevant.*
In any case the french were accustomed to living of the countryside and thus *far less vulnerable to temporary disruption in supply than he european armies of the period*.Napoleon during a campaign kept his line short and constantly readjusted them,focusing them on a few Centre of operations directly to the armies rear.[shown on diagram- petit palace and centre of operations denote french mobile supply depots changing places].Napoleon was thus *prepared to accept a temporary break in his supply columns if it meant placing the enemy army in a scattered and vulnerable position.*This is what mack tried to do here but failed at gunzburg,halsach and elchingen.In any case napoleon had already shifted his LOC further northward through nordlingen as stated earlier.

*3.*Finally,the opposing commander could *turn back in a hurry and march to offer battle to napoleon's main force.*[the course of action depicted in the diagram]And this is playing Napoleon's game.Battle would be *fought on ground chosen by napoleon,and the enemy morale would be shaken and his formations scattered and disorganized by the sudden withdrawal*.And he would still require to leave behind a force to contain the original french secondary force or risk being taken in the rear mid-battle.Note that *if the enemy army was defeated in such a position in the resulting battle,it would likely be destroyed as its retreat was cut off* and french cavalry could conduct a total strategic pursuit.This was what napoleon initially believed mack would do and was concentrating his forces for.




[Napoleon's Ulm campaign in detail]​Now compare the above with the basic template of a manuever sur les derrires operation.Here the *Alps to the south forms the safe flank.*The *danube river forms the natural barrier *for the turning movement.*Murat's cavalry reserve and Lannes V corps(first phase)/Ney's VI corps(second phase) forms secondary force and screen.*Here* bernadotte,Davout and the bavarians form the strategic curtain or the observation force* that blocks any russian reinforcements.The battle depicted in the template would have happened if mack had retreated in a hurry facing napoleon unprepared and on ground chosen by bonaparte,he didn't and instead attacked napoleon's LOC but failed to break through leading to total encirclement and annihilation of his force without much heavy fighting in a devastating show of the power of this manuever.

The ulm manuever was *unprecedented in european history since caesar at illerda over a thousand years earlier.No trained european field army had been defeated and surrendered without almost fighting by just manuever alone*.This feat has been* achieved in history by very few generals*(tamerlane,caesar,napoleon,moltke,germans in ww2).The german general staff attempted to replicate the ulm manuever in their famous schliffen plan of world war I.

*NEXT: ENTER KUTUZOV.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

​*PURSUIT OF KUTUZOV:*

The dramatic french offensive that culminated in the capitulation of ulm had derailed all allied planning.*Of mack's army of germany only kienmayer's Corps and part of jellacic's column had managed to escape.*106 infantry battalions and twenty six squadrons had surrendered,leaving aside actual combat losses.Napoleon now turned his attention to kutuzov who was approaching with 27,000 men and 11,000 more following close behind.

But *bonaparte couldn't afford to lose time*,kutuzov's force had linked up with kienmayer's column and surviving garrisons-around 20,000 austrians.Buxhowden with another russian force of 40,000 was fast approaching.With the violation of ansbach,*prussia had finally cast in her lot with the allies *and its* mobilization of 200,000 prussian troops were in full swing*.Another 20,000 russians under bennigsen would eventually join the allied forces.Meanwhile 20,000 austrian troops under archduke john guarding the tyrol had retreated and now attempted to link up with archduke charles and his 90,000 austrians in italy opposing massena.Archduke ferdinand tried to rally some 8000 survivors of ulm in bohemia.*Given the time and chance to regroup,the grand coalition could still hurl 400,000 men at napoleon and yet overwhlem him.*



​
*SUMMARY ABOVE:*(Bonaparte * intended to directly strike at vienna,hoping to force kutuzo*v and the surviving austrian forces in the central theatre to be *compelled into defending the city heavily outnumbered*.But the old fox kutuzov would have none of it.*Doggedly refusing to fight ,kutuzov retreated burning every bridge behind him while pursued by the frenc*h in a game of cat and mouse.Ney's 6th corps which had seen heavy action and by the terms of the capitulation of ulm had to stay there till 25 october halted..Meanwhile Augereau's 15,000 strong VII corps had arrived at the rhine.With Lannes V corps and soult's IV corps sperheading the pursuit of kutuzov in the centre covered by murat's cavalry reserve,Mortier's 8th corps and Bernadotte's I corps homed in from the north on vienna while Davout's 3rd corps came from the south in a classic *battalion carre strategic formation*.*Marmont's II corps was redirected towards Leoben(see map) which was the main road link to north italy as a precautionary blocking detatchment in case archduke charles sent any reinforcement towards vienna from there.)*
*DETAILS ABOVE PICTURE:*Skirmishes and rearguard actions by austrian and russian troops at* Reid* and *Lambach*(map) slowed the french advance at the cost of over 1000 casulaities to 200 french.Kutuzov under pressure from his austrian allies* hoped for a brief stand behind the Enns riverline(map) *and positioned his rearguards while the french were busy repairing the bridges over the traun river(map).Kutuzov's main body was at Enns with the austrian column of Merveldt at Steyr further south blocking a crossing in that direction.On 4th november bagration's rearguard burnt the bridge at enns and settled on the opposite bank as the french approached.Faced with this russian riverline defense *napoleon hoped for a outflanking move from Davout's 3rd corps to seize the steyr crossing from merveldt's austrian troops .*

On 5th november *Davout stormed Steyr and in a brief engagement drubbed merveldt's demoralized troops*.The french seizure of this crossing point *exposed kutuzov's southern flank at enns and he resumed his retreat.*His rearguard gave a good account of themselves at *amstteten (see map)*.Pursuing 3 weary battalions of austrians..the french came across nine battalions of russian infantry and 18 squadrons of cavalry defending a defile with forests covering both flanks.An *overconfident murat had led 300 french hussars in a hot pursuit of the austrians* when he suddenly came face to face with this force.The french wheeled about trying to retreat when the russian cavalry charged and the *french horsemen along with murat had to flee in disorder with 300 killed or wounded* before the russian cavalry was halted by french horse artillery.The french soldier Segur writes -_'This was a new experience for murat,who realised he was no longer fighting austrians'_, and who was by this time used to unimpeded success.
Murat called up reinforcement in form of oudinot's grenadiers while bagration's rearguard was reinforced by miloradovich.In *hard fought encounter that lasted into the evening allied casualities were around a thousand russians and thousand austrians to a thousand french*.However an outnumbered *bagration had performed his duty well* and allowed the austro-russian troops to retreat that night.Overall the* tenacity of the russian infantry in this first encounter left a deep impression on the french soldiers.*

_''Not one of them surrendered,but defended themselves and even continued to attack us.When the fight was over we had to knock them down with our musket butts''_




(Marshal Mortier -'The Bear')​
Unable to pin down Kutuzov,a* frustrated napoleon planned a new stroke*.Napoleon *formed a new 8th corps under mortier at Linz(See map) -composed of Gazan's Infantry division detatched from Lannes V corps(Note V corps had already marched through linz where it had dropped of gazan).The other elements of the 8th corps would be klein's cavalry division formerly part of the cavalry reserve and Dupont's infantry division ,formerly part of ney's 6th corps-these were already marching in the direction of Linz.*
This new 8th corps *would move to the north bank of the danube and was intended to block the river crossings to prevent kutuzov from escaping northwards towards reinforcements coming from russia,*and thus trap him between mortier(VIII) blocking him from the north,with Bernadotte's( I )corps soon within supporting distance,the main french body of Lannes(V),Soult(IV)and murat coming from centre and Davout(III) from the south.*Napoleon's calculations were based on the fact that kutuzov would stand and fight before vienna *based on the ferocity of the russian defense at amstteten.However this left mortier out of easy supporting distance on the northern bank if he overextended himself and kutuzov instead retreated faster than expected in the northern direction.

Meanwhile* davout(III) and marmont(II) caught up with and destroyed parts of merveldt's austrian column at mariazell and weyer causing nearly 4000 losses *with trifling casualities before continuing on to their objectives set by napoleon.Vienna and Leoben.



​
*BATTLE OF DURRENTSTEIN:*

While the bulk of the french army was being concentrated to converge on vienna,the wily kutuzov had no wish to become the second mack.Ignoring political pressure *he took the right decision to abandon vienna and retreat to the north bank of the danube.*The french had lost contact with the russians after amsstetten.Murat had disobeyed orders from napoleon to march in contact with mortier and surged on ahead in search of the elusive kutuzov.Meanwhile *mortier too had been a tad careless,without waiting for dupont and klein to join him he had marched ahead on the north bank of the danube with just gazan's infantry division alone*.Thus when kutuzov managed to get his whole force across the danube and interrogated a few french prisoners(who had been swept away while crossing the danube-confirmed by cossack scouts) he knew that Mortier was alone and isolated on the north bank with just 1 division.Here *kutuzov planned to bait and annihilate mortier in a set piece ambush similar to the one used by hannibal at trasimene over a thousand years earlier against the romans.Mortier wholly unaware that the whole russian army was facing him* was about to walk into a trap.This would be the battle of durrenstein.(map).



[Expand image for details]​
Of his original 26,000 troops kutuzov had *detatched 10,000 to the east of krems* ( not shown) to keep an eye on any french movements from that sector.He made* krems his headquarters* and planned to annihilate mortier with the remaining 16,000.
His plan was thus.The *french would be lured into the open plains before krems by what looked to be a small russian force of around 6000 men*.(*Miloradovich 2500 plus Essen 3600*).While *this force pinned the french down frontally,the bulk of kutuzov's strike force(10,000) would take the long route behind the high hill plateau* unseen by the french and descend in *3 columns(Dokhturov,Schmitt,Strik*) on the french flank and rear *cutting off and annihilating mortier.*It was *a bold and excellent tactical plan in conception.*A rumor was circulated that the russians were in full retreat to make the bait enticing.

The flanking columns* began their march from Krems through Egelsee on night of the 10th* so as to arrive on the french rear at midday on the 11th.However to factors slowed the russian advance.*Early snow clogged the ground decreasing movement *and while passing through the villages on their way many of the russian *troops lost control and formation and went on a looting spree wasting valuable time.*Thus my morning Dokhturov's tired troops after slogging through the snow whole night had only reached the head of the passes.They had still to cross the whole plateau before they could get at the french rear.

Meanwhile Kutuzov unaware of this *began his attack as miloradovich*(2500) with 6 battalions and 4 guns and some squadrons of mariopol hussars went forward into the attack,*essen stayed at stein as a reserve with 3600 men*.The russian attack began at 8:00 AM.However the* battleground was vineyards which favoured the french defenders* and disrupted infantry formations,it *also made the cavalry useless* which was relegated to hovering idly behind the infantry on the defile along the bank of the danube.Facing them were *3 battalions(1300) of the 4th Line infantry regiment stationed around the village of Rothenhof.*As the russian infantry began their attack they were recieved by steady volleys from the 4L but kept coming .The* fury of the russian bayonet assaults were unstoppable and the outnumbered 4L was forced into retreat*.They rallied once but miloradovich brought in his 2 reserve battalions and *4 6-pounder guns as support*.The* savage assault from the russian infantry charging with the cries of oorah!oorah! overwhelmed the french* and they were sent routing in total disarray as the *russians captured rothenhof.T*he *eagle of the regiment was thrown into the danube river* to avoid capture.Meanwhile mortier was fortifying Unterloben and Oberloben in expectation of the coming russians.



​Mortier meanwhile fortified Unterloben.With the 4L in full retreat *he had 2 more infantry regiments at his disposal -the 100thLine which he formed up before unterloben with its 3 battalions.He also gave orders for 2 of the 3 battalions of his final regiment 103Line to hurry to reinforce the 100L*.Meanwhile all the elite companies of grenadiers from each battalion of the 3 regiments were detatched and* merged into a temporary ad hoc force of 574 men*.This *elite force of grenadiers garrisoned several stone buildings in unterloben*.Mortier *placed all his artillery facing the main road of unterloben.In the cramped road the russians would have to enter in packed columns-a perfect target for the french gunners.*Miloradovich came on nonetheless.*Wave after wave of russians hurled themselves on unterloben but the french defenses proved too much*.The russians columns were *savaged by canister fire from the artillery,flanking fire from the buildings in the village from the grenadiers while being simultaneoulsy subjected to volley after volley from the french line infantry formed*.Here unable to progress Miloradovich attempted to use skirmishers in mass, but the russian infantry unused to this came off decidedly worst.A russian officer noted -
_''Our grenadiers of great height and large plumes were sent to skirmish.The weak and small french shot them from behind the rocks as they wished!''_​
Finally *after 2 hours of futile heroics Miloradovich finally called off his exhausted men*.Of his 2500 original strength only about a thousand remained.Kutuzov remaining far away from the battlefield at krems in an* inexplicable act of passivity had not reinforced miloradovich *with essen whose reserves were still sitting around stein.

It was only after miloradovich was calling off his attack that finally the *first flanking column began to emerge from the passes over the plateau.*Unfortunately as they emerged exhausted and in disorder into the vineyards they were *met by shattering volleys from the 4L which in a show of endurance had rallied from their defeat at rothenho*f and now poured disciplined musket volleys at the arriving russians.This was too much for the troops of Strik's column,after non stop marching for over 12 hours and in broken formation due to the vineyards they routed after taking this relentless fire from all sides.As the first battalion routed with nowhere to go it crashed into its rear battalion and then onto another causing a chain rout.The whole column lost cohesion and fled like a disorganized mob back along the same mountain pass they had come through.



​After Strik had been repulsed* Mortier sensed there may be more russian troops coming to fall on his rear and began to slowly withdraw,*leaving the 4L as a rearguard at recaptured rothenhof the french withdrew.As this process was underway,at around *4.00 PM Dokhturov's centre column finally began to emerge out of the pass*.This led to an immediate crisis for the french,low on ammunition and finding their path blocked by thousands of russian troops the *french troops desperately tried to cut a way through by successive bayonet charges.*Mortier was asked by his staff to escape by boat to avoid capture but he rejected their pleas and* led the french attacks in person sabre in han*d.Just when things were beginning to look hopeless for the french,*rescue came* .
Dupont with his 2nd division had been some distance away but had marched to the sound of the guns.Schimdt's 3rd column had only just begun to form up when the lead regiment of Dupont's division -the *elite 9th Light 'Incomparable'-*one of the *best regiments in the grand armee crashed into it from the rea*r.The vyalka regiment was the first to bear this savage attack and was *annihilated in short order by the relentless assault of the crack veterans of the 9L*.They then *proceeded to roll up the whole column in a chain supported by the rest of dupont's divisio*n.The 9L had already performed superbly at halsach jungingen a few weeks ago where they destroyed several austrian regiments and repeated their performance against the surprised russian forces here.*Soon Schimdt's entire column was in headlong retreat back the mountain pass.*

Now dokhturov was beginning to feel the heat.With *mortier coming from his front and now dupont advancing from the rear he risked being trapped.*Prudently* dokhturov disengaged slowy and retreated back into the passes* with his column in order.The* french utterly exhausted conducted their own retreat from the battle field by 7:00 pm*.Mortier was just glad to have lived to fight another day.Battle of durrentstein was over.

The russians remained in the field and *according to 18th century traditions kutuzov declared victory.*In reality both sides had suffered heavily in brutal see saw fighting and yet still had something to celebrate.*French lost 2300 casualities,gazan's division had been shattered suffering 50% losses.*The *russians suffered 4000 killed and wounded.*Losses being particularly heavy among miloradovich and schimdt's troops.*Another 2000 odd troops from strik's column didn't rejoin their regiments *and deserted in bands.(possibly newly raised ).
Both sides had fought hard,the *french showed excellent endurance* and managed to extricate themselves from a very dangerous situation while causing* heavy losses amongst the enemy.*For the russians there was *disappointment at the failure to annihilate mortier due to lack of timing and co-ordination* between the frontal and flanking attacks and *kutuzov's failure to reinforce miloradovich*.However *they had forced mortier back onto the south bank of the danube,given the french a real scare and the first victory in the campaign raised allied morale*.Mortier being forced back onto the south bank of the danube* nullified napoleon's flanking plan.*




(Marshal Murat)​Kutuzov now seemed relieved and* hoped to wait for buxhowden to join him at the danube riverlin*e where all the bridges had been burnt.Meanwhile Vienna had been abandoned and Auersperg with 15,000 austrians guraded the final series of bridges from vienna across the danube.The situation from kutuzov's point of view had stabilized somewhat.
Meanwhile *Murat and Lannes entered vienna unopposed on 12th november*.The *imperial capital which had never fallen to an enemy in hundreds of years was now in french hands*.Suleiman the magnificent had tried twice and failed(1529,1532),Kara mustafe pasha had failed in 1683,Louis XIV 's dream was shattered by marlborough at blenheim in 1704,Frderick's the great bid had ended in defeat at kolin (1757)..but finally napoleon bonaparte had succeeded.
The capture of vienna yielded huge stocks of munitions and arms to the french.
Napoleon however was *furious at Murat* for failing to support mortier and having lost track of kutuzov and marching for the glittering but strategically irrelevant prize of vienna.
_“I cannot approve your manner of march; you go on like a stunned fool, taking not the least notice of my orders. The Russians, instead of covering Vienna, have all retreated over the Danube at Krems. This extraordinary circumstance should have made you realize that you could not act without further instructions.”_​However murat would regain favour with his emperor in a grand show of audacity.



​Napoleon now planned to *seize the remaining crossing over the danube near vienna and outflank kutuzov from the south.Auersperg defnding this bridge with 15,000 austrian*s had not destroyed it owing to pressure from viennese noble families who would be cutoff in vienna otherwise.After hearing of the french occupation of vienna on the 12th auersperg prepared to blow the bridges on the 13th.When murat and lannes arrived at the scene he saw the bridge defended with cannon and preparations for demolition ongoing.
_''Nevertheless, by a superb display of bluff and daring, Murat and Lannes carried the day. As Oudinot’s grenadiers crept towards their objective, the two marshals and their aides strode forward in their resplendent uniforms and calmly walked toward the bridge. The outlying picket of Austrian hussars could only gape at this spectacle with never a thought of offering resistance. Without an apparent qualm the party made its way onto the bridge, pushing before them a remonstrating Austrian underofficer of artillery, and under the dazed eyes of the troops on the farther bank proceeded to cross over crying, “Armistice! Armistice!” A parley was opened with the commander, Count Auersperg, and the garrison continued to hesitate until a column rushed the bridge while the marshals leaped among the Austrian gunners and by sheer force of personality prevented them from opening fire. Then it was all over; the grenadiers were among the guns pushing the dazed Austrians away from their pieces and the bridge was won without the loss of a life.''_




(General Bagration)​
Napoleon on learning this had a good laugh and forgave murat for his earlier mishaps*.Kutuzov meanwhile was shocked by this setback *and immediately resumed his retreat with his flank now compromised.He left *Bagration with 6,000 rearguard troops to delay the french at hollabrunn*(black and white map).Murat leading the french advance guard came across this force blocking his path.*Murat decided to continue playing the deception game ,however the sly bagration gave as good as he got.*He immediately offered to begin negotiating the terms of the armistice and sent emissaries to kutuzov who sent negotiators to* keep murat busy in empty terms while the bulk of the russian army retreated at full speed*.Though lannes grumbled 'we would be exchanging bullets not compliments if i had things my way',murat was totally taken in and sent the terms of the so called ceasefire to napoleon.Napoleon was absolutely furious -
_“I am lost for words with which to express my discontent.“You are only the commander of my advance guard and you have no right to conclude an armistice without my order. You have thrown away the advantages of the entire campaign. Break the armistice instantly, and attack the enemy! March! Destroy the Russian army! … The Austrians let themselves be duped over the Vienna bridge, but now you have been fooled by an aide-de-camp of the Tsar!”_​A *humiliated murat launched ferocious assault on bagration inflicting 2000 casualities,but bagration succesfully delayed the french allowing kutuzov to slip away*.There was no longer any chance of preventing kutuzov from joining Buxhowden and the czar and on 23rd november Napoleon *called for a general halt and reorganization for the completely exhausted french who had been on the march nonstop for nearly 2 months.Kutuzov had manged to escape and it was now napoleon who was overstretched and about to be outnumbered.*

*NEXT: LEAD UP TO AUSTERLITZ: BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

@AUSTERLITZ As usual, I find myself transfixed while reading your pieces, and the anticipation of your namesake battle continues to build. Did the French use any kind of advanced intelligence gathering techniques for that era? I am always surprised by their precise attacks and bold maneuvers, and if all of this is done without knowledge of the situation, it sometimes comes across as reckless (with the outcome often determined by sheer luck favoring the French, it seems). I realize that a unified command under Napoleon will naturally function better than the coalition forces, but even so, it's extraordinary.

On a side note, any chance we will see your brilliant analysis applied to any of the 20th century conflicts at some point?


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*ROAD TO AUSTERLITZ*




(Overall Strategic situation)​*GENERAL SITUATION 25 NOVEMBER 1805:*



​With Kutuzov and Buxhowden uniting,the overall strategic situation had been *dramatically reversed*.It was now the french who were on the verge of a crisis.Some *90,000 allied troops including the fresh arrived russian imperial guard * now faced them at olmutz with a secure LOC through poland back to russia under direct command of the czar Alexander who had assumed defacto control.*Archduke John and Archduke charles had joined forces and were retreating from italy towards the austrian heartland with around the same number of troops.*The remainder of the corps of merveldt served as a link between these forces.Some *8,000 survivors of Ulm under archduke ferdinand hovered nort*h which served a nuisance value against the french LOC.Meanwhile*10,000 followed by another 20,000 (Bennigsen)more russian t*roops were approaching.*Prussian mobilization was nearly complete *and the prussian court was drafting an ultimatum letter to france.*Swedish/russian/british and neapolitan expeditionary forces had landed in both north germany and naples numbering 25,000 or more in each case* and prepared to take the offensive and thus forces had to be allocated to watch these threats.

Meanwhile the situation of the grande armee itself was far from ideal.It was* at the very end of its Line of communications.Stretched thin*.Numerous detachments eating up its effective field strength had to be maintained to protect its long LOC.*Ney's VI corps and Augereau's VII corp*s were entirely devoted to this purpose.*In the french homeland 2 hastily assembled reserve armies(45,000 total) *composed mostly of conscripts around a core of reserve battalions *watched the french coast and the rhine frontier.*The *bavarians had been assigned to watch archduke ferdinand.*While *Marmont's II corps at Leoben expected to encounter Archduke charles any *day*.Massena shadowed charles with 40,000 men *but didn't have the strength to engage.*St. cyr with 15,000 men watched the neapolitan arm*y and the russo-british expedition.
This left Napoleon with less than 100,000 men in the vicinity of vienna.The *corps of Soult,Murat,Lannes,the guard plus Mortier,Davout and Bernadotte within supporting distance*.Mortier was positioned to quickly reinforce Marmont.
This left *Napoleon with barely 50,000 troops facing the russians plus bernadotte and davout within supporting distance.*



​*PLAN AND COUNTER-PLAN:*



​
Bonaparte faced several critical strategic problems ,he *risked being caught in a pincer between charles and Alexander and didn't have the numbers to defend against both*.Meanwhile the *large prussian army would soon be in a position to fall upon his LOC from the north* and *more russian reinforcements were fast approachi*ng which would only tilt the odds further against him.The Grande armee was *overstretched,and the men tired and hungry*,the best and logical course of action seemed to be a strategic retreat back towards bavaria which would shorten his LOC,but *it would mean admitting defeat* and also further marching for the exhausted french and *would give prussia time to deploy her full strength *against france making allied numbers extremely daunting.
*Napoleon's solution was daring and unconventional.*If the allied forces in olmutz *could be lured into a hasty ill-advised attack before reinforcements joined them* and the prussians became a factor *by giving an illusion of french weakness* a possible decisive french victory resulting in the destruction of alexander's army would shift the whole momentum back in the french favour.
To this end Napoleon *sent forward Lannes,Murat and Soult totalling 53,000 men as a bait towards the main allied army* at olmutz to occupy the pratzen plateau and the neighbouring town of austerlitz.The allies *outnumbering this force nearly 2 to 1 would be doubtless tempted to attack.*In such a case *Napoleon would reinforce his army with davout and bernadotte's Corps by forced marches* bringing up his actual battlefield strength to 75,000.Above all* Napoleon intended to fight the battle on ground chosen by him and lure the allies into it.*




(Czar Alexander)​
Meanwhile the *czar and his entourage had joined the army* as well as the austrian emperor.Czar was *surrounded by several young russian noblemen *who espoused him as the saviour of Europe, were *eager for action and convinced about the invincibility of russian arms.*The dispersion and weakness of the french encouraged this party and the czar was increasingly influenced by them.He *wanted to be the first to defeat napoleon in battle,*while *kutuzov and the austrian emperor advised caution this was eventually overruled*.The prestige of russian arms and the emperor *couldn't share the glory with the prussians.*Thus an offensive was decided upon overuling kutuzov's protests who was relegated to a mouthpiece.The russian nobles were supported by some generals as well as the austrian chief of staff weyrother who were convinced of napoleon's weakness.Now with the offensive decided upon question was where?
Langeron proposed to march through the mountains and join with archduke ferdinand and *attack napoleon's left flank* from the north.This would also keep them close to the prussians.However this had several problems,a march through the mountains would be difficult and could be easily disrupted by the french.It would also take the whole allied army away from the main french body for several days while the redeployment was being conducted -ample time for napoleon to retreat and avoid destruction.(Napoleon had considered this possibility and sent a cavalry division as a recon force to alert of any such move)

The* second option was a head on assault *on the french.This risked attacking the french on high ground and little prospect of decisive victory as even if defeated the french would only retreat back towards vienna.Finally the *third option involved a sweeping attack on napoleon's right flank to sever his communications with vienna.*This required no redeployment and on paper seemed the best option.Weyrother propounded this.However even before the allies had decided upon such a plan on 26th november *napoleon by 21st november had been ready for such a possibility and was prepared to deal with such an eventuality.*(expanded later)

*ALLIED OFFENSIVE BEGINS:NAPOLEON'S DECEPTION*

On 27th November the allied movement began as the allied army moved up came within viewing distance of the french army deployed on the pratzen heights.On the *28th the russian cavalry defeated the french cavalry (working as a screen) in a large skirmish at Wischau taking 500 prisoners*.While the encounter had only been a skirmish it had an electric effect in allied headquarters where it was proclaimed as a great victory.Till now what had been hope that the french were too weak to risk a general battle now turned to conviction.To *further bait the allies Napoleon sent his spymaster Savary as an emissary to ask for an armistice giving the impression of weakness*.On the 30th the czar sent a young noble Dolguruki in return with rather insulting armistice terms which napoleon rejected.Napoleon had met Dolguruki on his outposts preventing dolguruki from getting any look at the french soldiers.In a* brief interview Dolguruki was brash and arrogant,while napoleon displayed an uncharacterastic lack of nerve and confidence.*On his return Dolguruki convinced of allied success,proclaimed _'The french army is on the eve of its doom'._



​
The *final encouragement for the allies came when on that very day,incredibly the french abandoned the high ground of the pratzen heights violating general military wisdom and retreated.*The elated allies *followed swiftly and occupied the pratzen heights *and proceeded to draw up plans for an attack on the french right.
_
“All these assorted deceptions had their effect. The young hotheads who were directing Russian affairs allowed their natural presumptions to run away with them. It was no longer merely a question of fighting the French army, but of turning its flank and overwhelming it.”_​In reality the allies were being carefully lured into ground on which Napoleon intended to give battle.He had identified the area as far back as 21st november,pointing to his generals -
_
''Gentlemen,Examine this ground carefully.It shall be a battlefield and you shall all have a part to play upon it"_​
These were to soon prove prophetic words.Meanwhile *couriers had already reached Bernadotte and Davout ordering them to rejoin the main body*.Napoleon realized that he needed not a victory,but a_ Decisive victory,_to reverse the strategic situation.

This invariably meant having to outflank the allies,however he didn't have the numbers for such an operation.Thus he planned to let the allies outflank themselves.the weak french right wing was an invitation to such an attack.

_'The cunning withdrawal of Soult from the good position of the Pratzen provided the enemy with the apparent opportunity of turning the French flank and interposing themselves between theGrande Arméeand Vienna. Thus, by apparently uncovering his own line of retreat, Napoleon led the Allies to expose their own. In fact, the French possessed a second center of operations in Brünn.The Allies, on the other hand, possessed no such secondary line of retreat; if their Wischau-Olmütz communications were severed their position would be extremely critical.'_

Napoleon i*ntended to bait the allied army into attacking his apparently weak right wing with the bulk of their strengt*h aiming to cut him off from vienna.However *reinforcements would arrive mid battle to shore up this front*.As the allies weakened their centre by sending more and more troops from the pratzen heights to attack the french right.*Hidden french forces would launch a devastating counterattack on the weakened allied centre on the pratzen heights,splitting the allied army in two,regaining the high ground and positioning themselves to be able to descend upon the bulk of the allied forces attacking the french right from the rear*.In all the allies were walking into a gigantic ambush.
The Battle of austerlitz was now imminent.

*NEXT: BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ.*



LeveragedBuyout said:


> @AUSTERLITZ As usual, I find myself transfixed while reading your pieces, and the anticipation of your namesake battle continues to build. Did the French use any kind of advanced intelligence gathering techniques for that era? I am always surprised by their precise attacks and bold maneuvers, and if all of this is done without knowledge of the situation, it sometimes comes across as reckless (with the outcome often determined by sheer luck favoring the French, it seems). I realize that a unified command under Napoleon will naturally function better than the coalition forces, but even so, it's extraordinary.
> 
> On a side note, any chance we will see your brilliant analysis applied to any of the 20th century conflicts at some point?



Thanks for the encouragement.No advanced techniques,the light cavalry screen collected most information.The precise attacks and bold manuevering were entirely napoleon's own calculations at work and his intuition.Another reason behind the french strategic movements sucess was the battalion carre formation where each corps is usally within mutually supporting distance.This was devised by napoleon for that reason.The 2 reckless incidents-Haslach and durrentstein happened when a part of a corps went out of supporting distance for some reason.

Next one is german campaign of france-blitzkrieg 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ-I*



​*ALLIED PLANS:*The allied commanders led by Weyrother spent the better part of December 1 drawing up the plans for the attack next day.In the council of war ,kutuzov having long mentally resigned his command fell half asleep.Langeron complained Weyrother lectured the generals like a headmaster.Miloradovich and Dokhturov studied the plan carefully,Buxhowden,Przhebievsky listened without a word.The plan *called for the bulk of the allied army to descend the pratzen heights in 5 seperate bodies(58,000).An advance guard under General Kienmayer,followed by 3 parallel columns under Przhebievsky,Langeron and Dokhturov and finally by the 4th Column under Miloradovich assault the feeble french right wing anchored behind the goldbach stream.Meanwhile the secondary attack by bagration on the french left flank would pin this down.Once the allies had broken through the french right they would sweep up the french centre and left from the rear ,cutting them off from vienna *and annihilating the french army.The russian imperial guard(10,000) strong remained behind the pratzen heights in the centre as a final reserve.
However sound on paper,it had 2 flaws -*Allied calculations counted on french numbers being around 50,000.*This was what they could see from the pratzen .The bulk of the french army visible seemed concentrated on the left flank- on 'santon hill'.However *unseen by the allied generals beyond the wooded reverse slope of the village of Puntowitz(see map) in the french centre stood 2 divisions of soult's IV corps.(16,000)* ,this force which napoleon intended as his counterattack assault force remained hidden from allied eyes due to terrain and fog.Meanwhile On the evening of December 1 Bernadotte had already arrived and Davout too was close behind.Thus The allies in battle *would not face 50,000 french but rather 73,000 *dramatically changing the odds.
The other flaw in the allied plan was that it *didn't recognize the independent will of the enemy *-that napoleon could disrupt their plan with moves of his own and assumed him helpless.This assumed passivity was to be a fatal error when it came to an aggresive and dynamic commander like Bonaparte.



​Above u can see the 4 *allied columns on the right and centre plus advance guard under Kienmayer(austrian) with Lichtenstein's(austrian) cavalry in support*.The imperial guard at the back and bagration on the right.Kutuzov and the 2 emperors stayed with the centre on the pratzen heights.
On the french side,*Soult's IV corps holds centre and right*.The divisions of Vandamme and St hilaire are hidden behind Puntowitz.But the *feeble detatchments from soult's third division under legrand holding the right wing -*barely a few regiments are visible to the allies.The *2 infantry divisions of Bernadotte's I corps of Drouet and Rivaud are arriving.*Oudinot's Grenadiers and the Imperial guard form the final reserve are stationed behind the left centre.The *french left is fortified on santon hill*.It is anchored by the 2 infantry divisions of *Suchet and Cafarelli of Lannes V corps*(plus integral light cavalry division of the corps under milhaud) and *supported by Murat's whole cavalry reserve*(Cavalry Divisions of Kellerman,Nansouty,D'Hautpol,Boye and Walther) facing Bagration.

As the allies finalized their preparations Napoleon spent the better part of December 1 monitoring enemy activity.His primary worry of Davout joining him on time was removed when the marshal visited him on the night,having ridden ahead of his force.He *was assured that Leading elements of Davout's III corps would be available for action* the next day,having made an *epic 80 mile forced march from vienna* by forced marching in just over 2 days.Napoleon's mood was calm and confident,after dining with his staff he was engaged in conversation discussing Egypt and Literature.After a brief rest,he had been informed that the austro-russian army had occupied the village of augezd opposite the french right flank(see map).On hearing this,Bonaparte reportedly rubbed his hands with glee boasting -
_''In twenty four hours that army is mine''_​



(Plans and counterplan.Napoleon initially toyed with the idea of encircling bagration rather than the allied left-something depicted here but later dropped this alternate plan as it wouldn't be as decisive.Note-Kollowrath(austrian) shown here actually depicts the allied 4 column which was led by Kollowrath and Miloradovich and under kutuzov's direct command on the pratzen heights)​
Napoleon then ordered the orders of the day of battle drafted to the troops -

_''The positions which we occupy are formidable, and while the Russians march upon our batteries I shall attack their flanks.*
Soldiers, I shall in person direct all your battalions; I shall keep out of range if, with your accustomed bravery, you carry disorder and confusion into the ranks of the enemy; but if the victory is for a moment uncertain, you shall see your Emperor expose himself in the front rank….
Note that no man shall leave the ranks under the pretext of carrying off the wounded. Let every man be filled with the thought that it is vitally necessary to conquer these paid lackeys of England who so strongly hate our nation''-*Napoleon's address to his troops.*_​
Napoleon* proceeded on foot to visit the camps of the various regiments *on that night-the next day would also be the anniversary of his coronation as emperor.At some point a soldier lit a torch to light his way and this was taken up all the french soldiers *ending in a dramatic torchlight procession *with the cries of _'Vive'l' Empereur'_.A moved napoleon declared it was the finest evening of his life.Meanwhile the allied officers watching these fires and commotion thought that the french were breaking camp in readiness to retreat.



​
*BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ - ORDER OF BATTLE*

*ALLIED ARMY - 86,000 men and 278 guns.*
*SUPREME COMMANDER - CZAR ALEXANDER I*
*COMMANDER-IN-CHIEF - MIKHAIL KUTUZOV*
*CHIEF OF STAFF -FRANZ WEYROTHER*
*COMMANDER OF THE LEFT WING(3 COLUMNS PLUS ADVANCE GUARD) - BUXHOWDEN*
(Also present kaiser francis with schwarzenberg)​



(Kienmeyer)​*ADVANCE GUARD(KIENMAYER) -* _*3400 Infantry,3400 cavalry and 12 light guns.*_

*1ST INFANTRY BRIGADE*: Major-General Carneville
The Broder Infantry Regiment (*one battalion*)
1st Szekler Infantry Regiment (two battalions)
2nd Szekler Infantry Regiment (two battalions)
Pioneers (three companies)
*1ST (MIXED) CAVALRY BRIGADE*: Major-Generals
Stutterheim and Nostitz
The O'Reilly Regiment of Chevaulegers (eight squadrons)
Merveldt Uhlan Regiment (one troop of lancers)
Schwarzenberg Uhlan Regiment (two troops)
Hessen-Homburg Hussar Regiment (six squadrons)
*2ND CAVALRY BRIGADE:* Major-General Moritz Lichtenstein
Szekler Hussar Regiment (eight squadrons)
Sysoev Cossack Regiment (five squadrons)
Melentev Cossack Regiment (five squadrons)

*2x6 Gun (6-Pounder) Horse artillery batteries.*

*FIRST COLUMN (DOKHTUROV)* -_*13,240 infantry, 250 cavalry, 40 light and 24 heavy guns.*_

*1ST (MIXED) INFANTRY BRIGADE*: Major-General Lewis
7th Jaeger Regiment (one battalion)
New Ingermanland Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Yaroslav Infantry Regiment (two battalions)
*2ND INFANTRY BRIGADE:* Major-General Urusov
Vladimir Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Bryansk Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Vyatka Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Moscow Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Kiev Grenadier Regiment (three battalions)
Pioneers (one company)
*ATTACHED CAVALRY:*
Denisov Cossack Regiment (part: two and a half squadrons present)

*4x10 gun(Medium and light) artillery batteries.*
*2x12 gun (Heavy 12 pdr) artillery batteries.*




(Buxhowden)​*SECOND COLUMN (LANGERON)* - _*11,250 infantry ,300 cavalry,30 light guns.*_

*1ST INFANTRY BRIGADE*: Major-General Olsuvev
8th Jaeger Regiment (two battalions)
Viborg Infantry Regiment (two battalions)
Perm Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Kursk Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
*2ND INFANTRY BRIGADE*: Major-General I. S. M. Kaminsky
Ryazan Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Fanagoria Grenadier Regiment (three battalions)
Pioneers (one company)
*ATTACHED CAVALRY*:
St Petersburg Dragoon Regiment (two squadrons)
Isayev Cossack Regiment (one squadron)
*3x10 gun(medium and light) artillery batteries.*

*THIRD COLUMN(PRZBYSWSKI) -*_* 7700 Infantry,30 light guns.*_

*1ST (AUSTRIAN) INFANTRY LIGHT BRIGADE:*
Major-General Müller
7th Jaeger Regiment (two battalions)
8th Jaeger Regiment (one battalion)
*2ND (MIXED) INFANTRY BRIGADE:* Major-General Selekhov
Galicia Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Butyrsk Infantry Regiment (three battalions
Podolia Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Narva Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Pioneers (one company)

*3x10 gun (medium and light) artillery batteries.*
*FOURTH COLUMN(MILORADOVICH & KOLLOWRAT)* - *16,000 men*,_*52 light and 24 heavy guns.*_

*ADVANCE GUARD*: Lieutenant-Colonel Monakhtin
Novgorod Infantry Regiment (part: two battalions)
Apsheron Infantry Regiment (part: one battalion)
Archduke John Dragoon Regiment (two squadrons)
*1ST INFANTRY BRIGADE*: Major-General Wodniansky
Novgorod Infantry Regiment (part: one battalion)
Apsheron Infantry Regiment (part: two battalions)
Little Russia Grenadier Regiment (three battalions)
Smolensk Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
*2ND (AUSTRIAN) INFANTRY BRIGADE*: Major-General Rottermund
Salzburg Infantry Regiment (six battalions)
Kaunitz Infantry Regiment (one battalion)
Auersperg Infantry Regiment (one battalion)

*3RD (AUSTRIAN) INFANTRY BRIGADE:* Major-General Jurczik
Kaiser Infantry Regiment (one battalion)
Czartoryski Infantry Regiment (one battalion)
Reuss-Gratz Infantry Regiment (one battalion)
Württemberg Infantry Regiment (one battalion)
Beaulieu Infantry Regiment (one battalion)
Kerpen Infantry Regiment (one battalion)
Lindenau Infantry Regiment (one battalion)
Vienna Jaeger (two companies)
Pioneers (two companies)

*2x6 (12pdr) artillery batteries.*
*1x12(12pdr) artillery battery*
*2x10(medium) artillery batteries.*
*4x6 (light/medium) artillery batteries.*
*CAVALRY COLUMN (LICHTENSTEIN):*_*5300 Cavalry ,24 light guns*_

*1ST (AUSTRIAN) CAVALRY BRIGADE*: Major-General Caramelli
Nassau Cuirassier Regiment (six squadrons)
Lothringen Cuirassier Regiment (six squadrons)
*2ND (AUSTRIAN) CAVALRY BRIGADE*: Major-General Weber
Kaiser Cuirassier Regiment (eight squadrons)
*3RD (MIXED) CAVALRY BRIGADE*: Major-General Gladkov
Grand Duke Constantine Uhlan Regiment (ten squadrons)
Gordeev Cossack Regiment (five squadrons)
Isayev Cossack Regiment (four squadrons)
Denisov Cossack Regiment (part: two and a half squadrons)
*4TH CAVALRY BRIGADE:* General-Adjutant F. P. Uvarov
Chernigov Dragoon Regiment (five squadrons)
Kharkov Dragoon Regiment (five squadrons)
Elisabetgrad Hussar Regiment (ten squadrons)




(Kutuzov)​*RIGHT WING(BAGRATION)* : _*9200 infantry,4500 cavalry,42 guns*_

*INFANTRY FORMATIONS:*
5th Jaeger Regiment (three battalions)
6th Jaeger Regiment (three battalions)
Arkhangelgorod Regiment (three battalions)
Old Ingermanland Infantry Regiment (three battalions)
Pskov Infantry Regiment (3 battalions)
*CAVALRY FORMATIONS:*
The Empress Cuirassier Regiment (five squadrons)
Tver Dragoon Regiment (five squadrons) St Petersburg Dragoon Regiment (three squadrons)
Pavlograd Hussar Regiment (ten squadrons)
Mariupol Hussar Regiment (ten squadrons)
Kiselev Cossack Regiment (five squadrons)
Malakhov Cossack Regiment (five squadrons)
Khaznenkov Cossack Regiment (five squadrons)

*2x10(medium) artillery batteries.*
*1x10(6-pdr) horse artillery battery*
*2x6(6-pdr) horse artillery battery.*
*RUSSIAN IMPERIAL GUARD(GRAND DUKE CONSTANTINE)* - _*6700 Infantry,3700 Cavalry,40 Guns.*_

*INFANTRY OF THE GUARD:*
Ismailovsky Regiment of Life Guards (two battalions)
Semenovsky Regiment of Life Guards (two battalions)
Preobrazhensky Regiment of Life Guards (two battalions)
Guard Jaeger Battalion (light infantry)
Guard Grenadier Regiment (three battalions)
*CAVALRY OF THE GUARD:*
Chevalier Guard Cuirassier Regiment (five squadrons)
The Garde du Corps Cuirassier Regiment (five squadrons)
Lifeguard Hussar Regiment (five squadrons)
Lifeguard Cossack Regiment (two squadrons)
Pioneers of the Guard (one company)

*LA GRANDE ARMEE-73,000 men and 139 guns.*
*COMMANDER-IN-CHIEF -NAPOLEON BONAPARTE*
*CHIEF OF STAFF -ALEXANDER BERTHIER*




(Lannes)​*V CORPS(LANNES)*-_*12,700 men,20 guns*_

*1ST DIVISION:* General of Division Auguste *Caffarelli*​13éme Regiment d'lnfanterie Légère
17éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
30éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
51éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
61éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
*3RD DIVISION:* General of Division Gabriel Suchet
17éme Regiment d'lnfanterie Légère
34éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
40éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
64éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
88éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
*LIGHT CAVALRY DIVISION:* General of Brigade Francois *Trelliard*
9éme Regiment de Hussards
10éme Regiment de Hussards
13éme Chasseurs a Cheval
21éme Chasseurs a Cheval

*CORPS ARTILLERY -20 GUNS(mostly 12-pdrs)*

*CAVALRY RESERVE(MURAT)- **7*_*400 Cavalry,36 guns.*_


*FIRST HEAVY CAVALRY DIVISION*: General of Division Etienne *Nansouty*
1ér Regiment de Carabiniers a Cheval 
2éme Regiment de Carabiniers a Cheval
2éme Regiment de Cuirassiers 
3éme Regiment de Cuirassiers
9éme Regiment de Cuirassiers
12éme Regiment de Cuirassiers
*SECOND HEAVY CAVALRY DIVISION*: General of Division Jean* d'Hautpoul*
1ér Regiment de Cuirassiers
5éme Regiment de Cuirassiers
10éme Regiment de Cuirassiers
11éme Regiment de Cuirassiers
*SECOND DRAGOON DIVISION:* General of Division Henri *Walther*
3éme Regiment de Dragons
5éme Regiment de Dragons
10éme Regiment de Dragons
11éme Regiment de Dragons
13éme Regiment de Dragons
22éme Regiment de Dragons
*THIRD DRAGOON DIVISION*: General of Division Antoine *Beaumont*
5éme Regiment de Dragons
8éme Regiment de Dragons
12éme Regiment de Dragons
16éme Regiment de Dragons
21éme Regiment de Dragons
*LIGHT CAVALRY DIVISION*: General of Division Francois *Kellermann*
2éme Regiment de Hussards
4éme Regiment de Hussards
5éme Regiment de Hussards
5éme Regiment de Chasseurs a Cheval
*LIGHT CAVALRY BRIGADE*: General of Brigade Edouard *Milhaud*
16éme Regiment de Chasseurs a Cheval
22éme Regiment de Chasseursa Cheval
*Attached Artillery*: *36 guns* in *companies of artillerie a cheval(horse artillery)*




(Soult)​*IV CORPS(SOULT)*- _*23,600 men,35 guns*_

*1ST DIVISION*: General of Division Louis de *Saint-Hilaire*
10éme Regiment d'lnfanterie Légère
14éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
36éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
*2ND DIVISION:* General of Division Dominique *Vandamme*
24éme Regiment d'lnfanterie Légère
4éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
28éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
43éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
46éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
55éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
57éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
*3RD DIVISION:* General of Division Claude* Legrand*
26éme Regiment d'lnfanterie Légère
3éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
18éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
75éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
Tirailleurs du Po (Italian light infantry)
Tirailleurs Corses (Corsican light infantry)
*LIGHT CAVALRY DIVISION*: General of Brigade Pierre* Margaron*
5éme Regiment de Hussards(Hussars)
11éme Regiment de Chasseurs a Cheval
26éme Regiment de Chasseurs a Cheval
*CORPS ARTILLERY: 35 guns (mostly 12pdrs)*

*I CORPS(BERNADOTTE)*-_*13,000 men,24 guns*_

*ADVANCE GUARD*: 27éme Regiment d'lnfanterie Légère (light infantry)
*1ST DIVISION*: General of Division *Olivier Rivaud *
8éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne (line infantry)
45éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
54éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
*2ND DIVISION:* General of Division Jean Baptiste *Drouet*
94éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
95éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
(I corps cavalry division under kellerman attatched to murat's cavalry)
*CORPS ARTILLERY: 24 guns *




(Davout)​* III CORPS(DAVOUT)* -_* 4500 men,12 guns(part that arrived)*_

*2ND DIVISION:* General of Division *Louis Friant*
15éme Regiment d'lnfanterie Légère
33éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
48éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
108éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
111éme Regiment d'lnfanterie de Ligne
*4TH DRAGOON DIVISION:* General *Bourcier*
15éme Regiment des Dragons (dragoons)
17éme Regiment des Dragons
18éme Regiment des Dragons
19éme Regiment des Dragons
27éme Regiment des Dragons
*CORPS ARTILLERY: 12 guns(nine 12pdrs)*

*RESERVE GRENADIER DIVISION(OUDINOT)- 5700 men.*
(A provisional formation formed from detatched grenadier companies of several regiments on garrison duty)

*FRENCH IMPERIAL GUARD(BESSIERES) - 5500 men,24 guns.*

*INFANTRY OF THE GUARD:*
1st and 2nd Battalions Grenadiers a Pied (foot grenadiers)
1st and 2nd Battalions Chasseurs a Pied (light infantry)
The Grenadiers of the Royal Italian Guard
*CAVALRY OF THE GUARD:*
Grenadiers a Cheval (horse grenadiers)
Chasseurs a Cheval (light cavalry)
Les Mamelukes (brigaded with the Chasseurs a Cheval
Gendarmerie d'Elite
*ARTILLERY OF THE GUARD:*
Light Artillery of the Guard
Artillery Train of the Guard
*NEXT:BATTLE BEGINS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ-II*



​
Bonaparte arose from his brief rest and greeted his staff with-_'Now gentlemen,let us go and begin a grand day'_.A thick fog covered the whole battlefield.He gave his final instructions to his assembled marhslas who then departed to their individual commands.The allied army had begun to move into its position from 4:00 AM,there was occasional confusion due to the mixture of russians and austrians unabel to understand each other or instructions but *overall by 6:30 am Kienmayer with his advance guard was ready to begin the attack on the french right wing.*

*FRENCH RIGHT FLANK-ATTACK ON TELLNITZ.*



​
The french had anchored their right on broken terrain resting on the Goldbach stream and *fortified three of the villages along the defense line.Tellnitz,Sokolnitz and Kobelnitz from south to north*.Tellnitz was a *well suited natural defensive position* with a reverse slope,vineyards,ditch and stone buildings and walls-all of which could be of great help in delaying a larger force,for which it had been selected by napoleon beforehand.It was *garrisoned by a single french regiment -the 3rd Line.*
After an initial reconssaince Kienmeyer began his attack around 7:00 am with the *2nd battalion of 2Szekler(see map ) regiment flanked by 2 hussar regiments* .However the lead battalion soon* ran into heavy musketry* from the chain of french skirmishers deployed among the vineyards.Kienmayer noted this,and *send in the 1st battalion of the regiment to supp*ort.3 infantry battalions and the O reilly chevauxlegers cavalry regiment remained in reserve.In face of overwhelming numbers of determined austrians the *french skirmishers fell back *to the ditch after a third austrian assault and eventually into the village itself.However french musket fire amongst the vineyards where the horsemen were unable to deploy caused *numerous losses among the austrian hungarian hussars.*



​Having secured the approaches to the village*,kienmeyer withdrew the depleted 2Szekler into reserve and sent in his 3 remaining infantry battalions*(2 battalions of 1szekler regiment,1 border grenz battalion) to storm the town by brute force.However this force* came under murderous fire from the main body of the 3L garrisoning Tellnitz*.Confused by the fog and under heavy fire they *retreated,the french infantry chased them back* upto the vineyards before kienmeyer threw in his reserve 2 battalions that were resting and *drove the french back *into the village.Both forces were now spent as they stood facing each other.It was around this time that *Dokhturov's 1st column began to snake its way towards tellnitz.*
Buxhowden immediately dispatched the russian *7th jaeger and this joined by the reformed szekler regiments now launched a renewed attack on tellnitz*.Finally after another half an hour of fighting the *allies cleared Tellnitz of the french as the 3L retreated* to the other bank of the golbach stream abandoning tellnitz.In all the allies had cleared tellnitz in about one and half hours fighting.






(Focus only on Tellnitz in above ,others later)​*ENTER DAVOUT* - The fight for tellnitz was far from over.Davout fast approaching Sokolnitz with the leading elements of his corps *got word of the action *at around 8:00 AM,*immediately dispatched his advance guard* under Heudelet and his light cavalry division under Bourcier.*Heudelet's force consisted of 2 voltigeur skirmisher companies of the 15th Light,plus the 2 battalions of the 108Line regiment*.Heudelet's infantry approached under mask of fog and *surprised the allied forces at tellnitz by storming the town at bayonet point *without any musket firefight.The *7 jaeger was lying scattered around the village,searching for food *when the french were upon them-they* fled in disarray crashing into the austrian grenzers who too joined the flight *in total confusion.The *french had regained Tellnitz.*

As the allied officers were restoring order *Heudelet garrisoned the town* -the 2 skirmisher companies of the 15th light in the vineyards in front of the village,one battalion of 108 line in line formation behind them,the second battalion in column ready for a bayonet counterattack inside the village.The hungarian hussars now had their chance taking advantage of the same fog,they *surprised the Battalion in line and skirmishers from the flank,while another hussar squadron stuck the 108 battalion in column* coming to their aid.Taken by surprise the *mauled french fled back into the village.*By this time however the allied artillery had arrived and began a heavy bombardment of tellnitz,with this fire support the russian infantry recaptured tellnitz as heudelet abandoned the village.




(Focus only tellnitz above)​As *Heudelet abandoned tellnitz and retreated* his force came across the 26L coming towards them from sokolnitz.In the fog there was* freindly fire* casulaities before the 108 identified themselves by waiving their eagle.Meanwhile the *allied cavalry made a tentative probe* in pursuit of the french,but around this time *Bourcier's dragoons finally came up and charged them back across the goldbach*.Thus Heudelet's stand had bought a precious half hours for the french allowing bourcier to halt the allied cavalry which could otherwise have gotten to the rear of sokolnitz and caused havoc.It was around 9:00 and the fog was only slowly clearing.*Buxhowden according to the plan halted and rested his first column and waited for the other 2 to come up and form up parallel to the first before resuming his advanc*e.However in adhering to the plan,it gave the hard pressed french infantry time to regroup.(Buxhowden was also unsure as to what lay behind the goldbach due to fog).

*BATTLE FOR SOKOLNITZ:*




(Repeat picture,now focus sokolnitz)​The french forces around sokolnitz and guarding the 2 bridges over the stream composed of the _Tirailleurs de Po_(Piedmontese legion) -a *battalion around 400-500 men.*The rest of *Legrand's Division*(which was the 3rd division of soult's IV corps and tasked with defence of the right wing at tellnitz,sokolnitz and kobelnitz) minus the 3L which was at Tellnitz *composed of 3 regiments(26 Light,18L,75L-2 battalions each) plus 1 battalion of Tirailleurs de Corses*(Corsican Legion).*was at Kobelnit*z about 1 hrs march to the north.Legrand on hearing fire from Tellnitz *dispatched the 26L with its 2 battalions under merle while the rest remained under Levausseur at kobelnitz.*

Langeron meanwhile had advanced with his second column slowly down the heights but had been* delayed first by shoddy staffwork* and then disrupted by lichtenstein's cavalry which had mistaken its position,the fog and communication issues further aggravated matters.At about *8:30 Langeron finally had the head of his column before sokolnitz*.Around this time his advance guard came under fire from french skirmishers at sokolnitz.



​Langeron *deployed his artillery and sent forward a battalion of 3rd jaeger to clear the skirmisher*s.At this point A*llied 3rd column made its way to sokolnitz* from the pratzen.It had been delayed by a series of ditches on its route.However the allied Langeron and Przbyshevsky had no idea about the strength of the enemy in front of them due to fog and lack of reconssaince cavalry in their columns.Meanwhile *attracted by the musketry,Merle and the 26L enroute to tellnitz now reinforced Sokolnit*z.*1 battalion deployed in the village itself,the second battalion with 2 guns on high ground between the village and castle(see map).*The Tirailleur de Po(TdP) garrisoned the castle and pheasantry further north.Langeron began his attack on sokolnitz village with 3 battalions of the 8th jaeger with artillery support and rest of his column close by.Further north Przbyshevsky at around the same time(9:00 am) sent forward 2 battalions of 7 jaeger to seize sokolnitz castle.




(Merle)​
7 jaeger *quickly seized this strongpoint* from the outnumbered TdP,but on further advance *came under withering fire from the 2nd battalion of 26L on high ground and 2 french guns.Surprised and forced to retreat *they lost their commanding officer wounded and captured.The* 26L(2) retook sokolnitz castle*.Further south the *first attack of the 8Jaeger was beaten off *by the garrisoned french with heavy losses.



​
Now the allied commanders had a clearer view of french strength and *planned an overwhelming attack*.*Przbyshevsky intended a 5-battalion attack.2 battalions of 7J to clear sokolnitz castle,then wheel left and strike at sokolnitz village.Meanwhile 3 battalions of galitz musketeers to clear the area between the village and castle and take sokolnitz from the lef*t.This left 6 battalions of narva and butyrsk musketeers in reserve.His other 6 battalions under wimpfen watched the french forces at kobelnitz to guard against a flank attack from that sector.Meanwhile *Langeron simultaneously would attack sokolnitz village from the front with 5 battalions,keeping 6 more in reserve.*



​
Sokolnitz *castle was easily taken*,but the french* 26L between the castle and the village 'produced carnage*' mowing down waves of allied attackers crossing the goldbach.However hopelessly outnumbered,soon the situation was desperate for 26L and with the *2 gun battery overrun by russian jaeger*,.Rest of the* 26L fled in disarray*(a part of this force met the 108 retreating from tellnitz and had friendly fire incident described earlier) but over a* hundred french were trapped and taken prisoner* as the jubiliant russian forces seized sokolnitz.It was about 9:45 am and allied officers were busy reforming their tangled units in the village before renewing the attack.However events further north in the pratzen heights would soon disrupt all allied plans.
​*NEXT: CENTRE -FRENCH STORM PRATZEN HEIGHTS.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ-III*​​

​
As the action was heating up at Tellnitz and sokolnitz *Napoleon watched motionless from his vantage point *surrounded by his marshals(There was tension between soult and Lannes.Few days earlier Soult and murat,convinced they were about to be defeated managed to get Lannes to act as the spokesperson to napoleon to voice these concerns.Napoleon however dismissed such notions and asked where did he get these ideas from.Lannes answered that it was a collective decision,however the ever diplomatic soult backed away from taking any responsibility leaving lannes embarrassed.A furious lannes challenged soult to a duel,a situation which had later been defused,but was the catalyst of a long enmity between the 2 marshals.)

*'ONE SHARP BLOW AND THIS WAR IS OVER*' - 

After dismissing his marshals except soult who stayed with him,napoleon continued to watch as the* allied columns slowly descended from the pratzen heights* and moved towards the french right.After 8:00 PM the* fog had dispersed over the heights affording a clear view.However it still lingered over the french centre *around Puntowitz due to a combination of smoke from french campfires and terrain ,here behind the slopes beyond the village of Puntowitz stood* Napoleon's trump card - 2 divisions of Soult's corps 16,000 men *with which he intended to retake the pratzen in a surprise attack.To ensure the proper 'elan' these troops had been provided a triple spirit dose in their rations.



​
As he watched the allies denude their centre *bonaparte mocked the allied commanders for acting as if they were following his orders*.Napoleon had on purpose massed 8 infantry divisions on the french left and centre leaving the right defended by only 1(legrand).Meanwhile soult was getting impatient.

_“How long will it take you to move your divisions to the top of the Pratzen Heights?”_ the Emperor enquired of Soult. 
_“Less than twenty minutes, Sire, for my troops are hidden at the foot of the valley, hidden by fog and campfire smoke,” _was the reply. _“In that case, we will wait a further quarter of an hour.”_

At around* 9:00 am,*napoleon *judged the allied centre sufficiently weakened* and *gave the signal to attack* to soult ,pointing to the allied centre-_ ''One sharp blow and this war is over'' -Napoleon._

Bonaparte prescribed a 2 -prong attack on the pratzen.*Vandamme from the left,St.Hilaire from the right*.Each division formed up in 3 lines,first line of 2 light infantry battalions,the succesive 2 in columns.St.hilaire's open right flank would be covered by Levaussier at Kobelnitz who would intercept any reinforcement from the allied columns around sokolnitz to the pratzen.*Bernadotte's I corps would follow up Soult,oudinot's grenadiers and the imperial guard being the final reserve.*

*PANIC IN ALLIED HEADQUARTERS:*​


​
The allied officers and emperors were busy watching their columns below slowly push back the french right.The czar meanwhile prodded kutuzov to send forward the 4th Column(Miloradovich-Kollowrat) which he did with some reluctance.Meanwhile a french prisoner was brought before the czar who identified himself as belonging to III corps.
_
Czar alexander:Marshal davout's corps?That corps is in vienna!
Prisoner :It was yesterday,today it's here._

Meanwhile the sun had come up(the later famous 'sun of austerlitz') and the s*hocked allied officers now discovered a large body of french ,bayonets glistening coming straight at their centre*,already halfway up the pratzen .There was a wave of astonishment and panic,at this sudden threat to the center.Kutusov and his headquarters, accompanying Miloradovitch’s southbound column(4th column-part), suddenly realized the danger as they reached the crest of the Pratzen en route for Sokolnitz. Halting the troops in his vicinity, *Kutusov hurriedly reversed the direction of their march, but only two battalions reached *the village of Pratzen before the storm broke.​


(Overview of French attack on pratzen 9-11 AM)​
*BATTLE FOR PRATZEN HEIGHTS:*

*ST.HILARE'S ATTACK -

I* - Check arrows in above diagram.Correspond with below map.*Vandamme's target is Stare Vinorady.St hilaire moves towards Pratze,onto Pratzeberg(pratze visible in middle)*​


​
*II* - The *1st battalion of 14L* of St.Hilaire's command* entered pratze* thinking it abandoned but was *ambushed by a devastating volley by a battalion of russian infantry* hiding in a ravine( novgorod musketeer).Totally surprised the* french infantry simply turned and fled*.(on above pic u can see 14L I.battalion rallying behind st.hilaire)However the *french soon renewed the attack on pratze with 3 infantry battalions[36L(both),14L(2nd)]* and despite being reinforced by a battalion of aspehron musketeers the russian infantry faced massed volleys followed by waves of french infantry attacks with bayonet and were threatened with encirclement by _36L(1)_.Initially keeping the french at bay by bayonet counterattacks,*resistance finally collapsed when the french brought up artiller*y began to pour canister into the russian ranks.Having had enough, the *russian battalions already understrength,routed entirely refusing to rally.*This action exposed miloradovich's(fighting vandamme) right flank.

*III *- Meanwhile *St .Hilaire's extreme right battalions(two) of the elite 10 th Light regiment marching on Pratzeberg encountered 2 battalions of novgorod musketeers* heading the same way.The french won the race and soon pushed back these battalions in disarray as they were also attacked in the flank by_ 36L_(1).In response * two austrian brigades(Jurzcik,Sterndahl) of IV column(kolowrat) were directed towards pratzberg to retake it.*But as they were on their way ,miloradovich sent desperate plea for help to kutuzov -vandamme's division had hit the pratzen from the west.*Sterndahl veered of with ten battalions to reinforce miloradovich while Jurzcik moved ahead with the remaining 5 battalions towards pratzberg.(see above map)*

*IV* - Meanwhile *Kamensky commanding the rear end of Langeron's column saw what was happening on the pratzen and on his own initiative turned his column around to reclimb the heights*.(Ending description by number due to coming interconnected events)​


(*Vandamme* - Napoleon said of vandamme,if i ever invade hell,vandamme would lead the vanguard)​
*VANDAMME VS MILORADOVICH* :

On seeing the french coming *2 battalions of the aspheron musketeers as well as 3 battalions of the smolensk *_musketeers_ (originally marching towards pratzberg)hastily turned and assumed position in line to meet vandamme's assault.*To their left 3 battalions of the Little russia Grenadiers formed Miloradovich's second line*.Vandamme launched an all out attack,*Miloradovich's 5 centre battalions were immediately engaged by 6 french battalions(2 X 57L,46L,24L),with the 46 line in centre and the 57 the line 'the terrible 57th'( possibly the best line regiment in grande armee along with 9L 'incomparable') on its right flank and the 24 light-another crack unit on its left flank.* (see last map)
Further south *4 more of vandamme's battalions(55L & 43L)moved to engage the 3 battalions of the Little russia regiment *which formed miloradovich's left flank.*Vandamme kept 4 battalions(28L,4L) in reserve* behind his front line.
In total within 15 minutes between St.Hilaire and Vandamme the french had massed 12,000 men facing 6,000 russians with another 7,000 austrians desperately rushing to their aid.

The _little russia grenadiers(3 bns)_ was *engaged in a heavy musket firefight* with the _55L(2bns_) and_ 43L(2 bns)_.*Here superior french fire discipline began to tell as the russian took mounting casuali*ties.At this point compounding the problem,*2 french battalions broke the russian defenders at Pratze(see phase 2 ) totally exposing the left flank of the Little russia*.Now under attack from front and flank by 6 french battalions,the grenadiers made desperate bayonet charges to drive back the french but were shot down in droves by disciplined french volleys taking devastating casualities.With *both its commanding officers wounded and captured the Little russia collapsed and broke*.*Vandamme had broken through miloradovich's left flank.*
This spelled doom for *miloradovich's 5 main centre battalions,assailed from front by 6 french battalions their flank was now under attack by the 55L and 43L,*fresh victorious over the little russia.*In a chain the russian line collapsed and broke,f*leeing to the safety of the rear.*Kutuzov attempting to rally them was wounded by a bullet.*The czar implored him to go to the rear to treat his wound to which kutuzov pointed to the masses of advancing bluecoats remarking-_''The wound is there''._
*In under one hour the french had broken through the allied first line of defense* on the pratzen and the allied situation was now critical.

*BATTLE FOR PRATZEN HEIGHTS -PHASE II*​



(Ignore north-focus pratzen,explained later)​With the french occupying the western end of the pratzen heights after the rout of miloradovich,the *15 austrian battalions of Kollowrath were the final forces available to kutuzov *to hold back the advancing twenty french battalions(St.hilaire and vandamme) *until he could reform Miloradovich's shattered forces* behind the austrian line.Of these austrian battalions 8 were regulars and 7 battalions of hastily raised reservists.
*5 battalions(58,38,55,49,29) of Jurzcik's command were in position to attack St.hilaire at Pratze.
Other ten battalions to their right defended the strongpoint of Stare vinhrady against vandamme.*
Meanwhile kutuzov sent urgent appeals to the first 3 columns below to send reinforcements and also to grand duke constantine to send in the russian imperial guard.

Help came unexpectedly swiftly.*Kamenski leading the rear of II column*(Langeron) was on his way to sokolnitz when seeing the disaster unfolding on the pratzen heights he turned and rescaled the heights on his own initiative with his *six battalions of Ryazask and Fanagoria regiments*.(see map)He also sent a *messenger to notify langeron* of the events on the pratzen.​


(*St.Hilaire* -One of the best infantry generals in the grande armee)​
*ST.HILAIRE*  - *Morand,*brigade commander of the 10 L noticed this movement and *immediately alerted St.hilaire who now refused his right flank and turned 3 battalions[10L(2bns) and 36L(1)] to face this new threat and reinforced them with 3 guns *from his divisional reserve.
At around this time the remaining *2 battalions of St.Hilaire's force(Thiebult's brigade) noted the approach of the 5 battalions of Jurzcik's austrians appraoching Pratze*.Outnumbered(against kamensky and Jurzcik combined) and with no reserves save the rallying _14L (1)_ things suddenly looked dangerous for the french.However T*hiebult fortified his 2 battalions at pratze with the remaining 3 8-pounder divisional guns*(Other 3 supporting morand).At this point* Soult's Corps Artillery with 6 heavy 12-pounder guns arrived to reinforce St.Hilaire*.Thieubult divided the 6 guns into *2 3-gun 12 pdr batteries and allocated each to support one battalion of 36L*.St.hilaire's 5 battalions were thus d*eployed in a L-shaped arc - 4,000 french facing 6,000 fresh russians and austrians(Kamensky and Jurzcik),however the french had the advantage of high ground and very powerful artillery support.*

*Kamensky* attacked with *six battalions in line,but ran into withering fire from the 10L on high ground*.Using their superior marksmanship and heavy artillery support the *french inflicted heavy losses*.Unable to force his way through in a frontal attack *kamensky attempted to turn Morand's right flank,but St.hilaire sent in the rallied 1st battalion of 14L *who stabilized the threat from this potentially dangerous move.
Meanwhile *Jurzcik accompanied by Kutuzov attacked thieubult at Pratze*.The *french hid their guns behind the infantry until the austrians were point blank range,then moved away to reveal the batteries* which poured hail of canister into the whitecoats.These were supported by massed volleys from the french infantry and the austrians took serious casulaities.In this case too the austrian infantry was finding it difficult to keep up with the superior musketry of the veteran french.The *austrian attack was stalled and bleeding.*​


​
*VANDAMME *- To the north,vandamme had wasted no time and immediately attacked the austrians before stare vaneradhy with his *first line of 8 battalions with 6 more in reserve*(_55L and 43L_ originally part of St.hilaire's division,now operating with vandamme's force).​*Austrians held firm*,french 24L was stopped in its tracks and *countercharged by the elite austrian GR23 grenadiers*.However the grenadiers came under* flank attack from Boye's dragoons *from the north and were themselves driven back with heavy losses(boye's dragoons had been redirected from french left wing cavalry reserve-detail later).
Seeing his right flank in trouble* Kollowrath reinforced it with IR24(6) battalion from the second line*( see map).Vandamme too sent one battalion of the 4L from his second line to extend his left flank and the *2nd to reinforce 24L(2bns) for a renewed assault.*Simulatneously his other 6 frontline battalions would press the austrians all over the line.Vandamme assembled 7000 frenchmen against 5000 austrians.
*Pinning the austrian line from the front with his 6 battalions,the other 3 battalions flanked them from the north wes*t slowly bending back kollowrath's right flank.The IR 23 austrians suffered greiviously - in a combined assault by the bayonets of the 24L and boye's dragoons losing 50% of their strength.Meanwhile *french artillery wreaked havo*c on the austrian ranks.Finally *around 11:00 am kollowrath's right flank collapsed*,this initiated* a chain rout of his centre *as the french broke through the crumbling austrian line taking* large numbers of prisoners.*Vandamme proceeded to *occupy Stare Vineradhy.*
Meanwhile Miloradovich desperately rallied his battered surviving 9 russian battalions(other 3 destroyed) and Napoleon ordered Bernadotte's I corps to join soult on the pratzen.His *first division Drouet was fast approaching.*​



(Ignore north,later)

*BATTLE FOR PRATZEN -PHASE III :*

*ST.HILAIRE* -South of the Pratzen heights,*Langeron had arrived from sokolnitz to investigate *the disturbing reports he had recieved from kamenski.He found kamenski's battalions being slowly ground down in musket duels by the french.Recognizing the futility of this,Langeron *ordered fix bayonets and the russian infantry launched a fierce charge uphill initially pushing Morand's french before them*.At this juncture *St.Hilaire having recalled 43L from vandamme led the countercharge *as the french pushed kamensky's exhausted men back down the slope with heavy losses.Now *Boye's dragoons redirected by napoleon to St.hilaire also arrived to support* this counterattack.After fierce resistance under this new french attack,*finally Kamensky's force with half their number casualities broke and fled.*

Meanwhile *Langeron had ridden off to get reinforcements for kamensky*. *3 battalions of the kursk regiment called up* by langeron to join kamensky from his reserve at sokolnitz had been* intercepted from the flank and crushed by Levausseur at Kobelnitz.*(this is shown in _first colour map-phase 8_)
Jurzcik made a *final desperate bayonet assault on pratze*,but despite causing heavy losses amongst the weakening french this attack too was halted by a hail of musket and cannonfire.*Jurzcik being killed*,at this points the *survivors retreated.*​*VANDAMME* - To the north of the pratzen,Vandamme continued his* relentless assaul*t.Advancing from Stare Vineradhy,the *french attacked the makeshift defensive line that miloradovich and kollowrath were trying to form* out of the remnants of tehir beaten battalions*.In about 20 minutes these shaken and depleted battalions suffered yet another rout* as vandamme broke through.Kutuzov could now see Drouet's division approaching(Guard and oudinot following) and *gave the order for whatever troops left to withdraw from the pratzen*.It was around 11:30 AM ,*in about two and half hours of intense fighting the french were masters of the pratzen heights*.
The *allied IV column and part of the II-column had been destroyed* and the *allied centre had all but ceased to exist,*splitting the whole allied army in two.
The* last hope of the allied army now was the russian imperial guard.*
*
NEXT: LEFT FLANK - LANNES-MURAT VS LICHTENSTEIN-BAGRATION*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

@AUSTERLITZ Amazing detail, as always. How were the French troops recruited into the army, via draft or were they volunteers? And what about the coalition forces? You mentioned previously that the French Revolution allowed a kind of meritocracy to develop, which is why Napoleon was able to exploit so much talent in his forces, but what accounts for the superior training of the foot soldiers?

Thanks again for this great series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

LeveragedBuyout said:


> @AUSTERLITZ Amazing detail, as always. How were the French troops recruited into the army, via draft or were they volunteers? And what about the coalition forces? You mentioned previously that the French Revolution allowed a kind of meritocracy to develop, which is why Napoleon was able to exploit so much talent in his forces, but what accounts for the superior training of the foot soldiers?
> 
> Thanks again for this great series.



About half volunteers.Half conscripts with training.(rotated by yearly drafts)
Austrians had slightly less volunteers.
Russians best battalions full volunteer,line infantry serf 25 yr conscription.

Superior fire discipline is accounted for by 2 things -The french infantry were more combat experienced which is the best training.And also both soult and davout's corps were situated for over 2 years on the camp of boulogne where they underwent rigorous fire training,as the napoleonic wars progressed french infantry quality declined sharply.But during 1805-1807 it was at its peak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ-IV*



​*LEFT FLANK : LANNES-MURAT VS BAGRATION-LICHTENSTEIN*

The french* left flank was anchored at santon hill*,with its strength concentrated between *giriskowitz *and* bosenitz*.Lannes main body composed of his *2 infantry divisions (12,000)- Suchet on the left and Cafarelli on the right*.This was supported by murat's whole cavalry reserve.Lannes *light cavalry division of Trelliard along with Milhaud's light cavalry *brigade(from Cav Res)supported suchet's left flank along with *Kellerman's light cavalry division*(detatched from Bernadotte I corps).*Boye's Dragoon division* supported cafarelli's right flank to the south.Behind lannes two lines of infantry stood the reserve-the *dragoon division of walther and 2 elite heavy cavalry division*s of cuirassiers and carabiniers - *Nansouty* and *D'hautpol.*

Behind lannes to the south stood the *2 infantry divisions of Bernadotte's corps*(*Druoet* and *Rivaud*).

Facing this was bagration with his main body of *infantry(9200 men*) his *right flank covered by chaplitsi's cossack*s ,his left _mariopul hussars _under* wittengstein* and a battery._Tver dragoons_ in reserve.*To bagration's left stood Lichtenstein's cavalry *column.The *cavalry brigades of Uvarov and Shepelev* along with the _elisabetgrad hussars_ and *Hohenlohe's austrian cuirassiers*.Lichtenstein was_ supported by *Yermolov's horse battery*_(the one described in russian generals section).




(*Uvarov-* noted russian cavalry general)​
Further south to the rear of the allied position stood G*rand duke constantine with the russian imperial guard.*The elite _Preobrazhensky_ and _Semenovsky Lifeguard_ foot,the _guard jaeger battalion_ supported by the light cavalry of the guard on both flanks.(the heavy cavalry still to the rear-not shown)

*Lannes orders were to begin his pinning attack once Soult had ascended the heights* to prevent any russian reinforcements from reaching the pratzen.*Bagration's orders were to hold until all allied columns had left the pratzen* and then begin his secondary attack.Lannes's infantry began advancing about 9:30 AM- after the french had stormed the pratzen.*Lannes intended to attack straight along the olmutz road seperating Bagration from Lichtenstein.*




(Kellerman - one of the best french cavalry generals along with murat,lasalle and montbrun)​
*INITIAL CAVALRY BATTLES:*
Lichtenstein reacted immediately,ordering shepelov to send forward part of his light cavalry-*10 squadrons of the superb constantine uhlans* to charge kellerman's cavalry who was leading lannes's attack.*Kellerman had 12 squadrons of light cavalry(in 4 regiments),*but these were largely untested.He barely had time to react to the fury of the russian cavalry attack but kept his cool.Unwilling to gamble with his untested hussars and chasseurs, *kellerman wheeled his cavalry left and rode off.*(this is where we see kellerman in picture,to the left of the infantry)The uhlans caught and routed one rear squadron of the french,but suddenly came face to face with masses of bluecoat infantry which were coming up behind kellerman.Despite valiant charges the *constantine uhlans took devastating volleys from the french infantry* (uhlans caught facing wrong side chasing french cavalry)and were thrown into disorder.The oppurtunistic *kellerman now turned round and struck, throwing back the uhlans with heavy losses*.Despite great gallantry the uhlans lost 20% of their regiment killed and half their officers casualities.
Meanwhile bagration had sent forward wittgenstien with the maripol hussars along with a supporting battery to the road in reaction to lannes movement.As *kellerman's cavalry chased the uhlan*s,*yashvil's battery* unlimbered and *opened fire.*Simultaneously *Shepelov launched *the _elisabetgrad hussars_(~800) to drive back the french.*Kellerman's lead regiment was surprised by this 2 -prong assault and swamped by russian hussars* lost its commanding officer captured.Kellerman acted quickly realigning his other 3 regiments and *flanking the elisabetgrad hussars in turn* who were driven back and the lead regiment and its commander rescued.(in picture we see elisabetgrad launching a later charge).With this kellerman withdrew out the russian battery range and reformed his squadrons.




(Crude map with bad spacing,check first map for descriptions.Above one is only extra)​
*BATTLE FOR BLASOWITZ:*
The village of *blasowitz represented a strategic objective as it linked the allied centre with its right wing*.Lannes had ordered the elite _13th Light_(2 bns) of *caffarelli's division to occupy this strongpoint* and shifted boye's dragoons to cover his right flank.Meanwhile Constantine too saw vandamme advance on the heights and sent forward the *russian lifeguard jaeger battalion with 2 guns to seize blasowitz(*which would allow for flanking vandamme from the north).The jaeger got there first,the french attempted to force their way through but met heavy resistance from the elite russian guards,in *heavy street fighting* 13L lost its commanding officer but french numbers(2 bns to 1) were slowly edging the jaegers out.
In response to dual pleas for help Constantine sent *3rd battalion of the semenovsky lifeguards to reinforce the jaegers *and *1st battalion of the izmailovsky lifeguards to aid kutuzov *on the pratzen.(see black/white map)




(Boye's Dragoons)​
*Boye's dragoons here pounced on the isolated GR 23 battalion* on the northern edge of the pratzen and cut it up(*described earlier*-last post).However constantine* intercepted part of the dragoons *with his life guard hussars and forced them back into the safety of their infantry.(map 1).
Lannes finally broke the deadlock at Blasowitz by sending in *2 fresh battalions of 51L from the north who encircled the russians*.The semenovsky and guard jaeger pulled back leaving 300 prisoners.(see map 1).Meanwhile *lichtenstein moved his 3 austrian cuirassier regiments of hohenlohe towards blasowitz* in response to kutuzov's appeal.(see map 1)



​
*LARGE CAVALRY BATTLES:*
*Uvarov shifted the elisabetgrad hussars to cover his left flank *exposed by hohelohe's departure.Meanwhile Yermolov and yashvil's batteries took a heavy toll on lannes infantry line(which had halted) causing 400 casualities in a few minutes.
In response* Kellerman* now having reformed his *4 cavalry regiments charged uvarov*(weakened by shifting of ER hussars) around *Krug*.The french *drove uvarov's dragoons and captured half of yermolov's battery* when bagration came to their rescue.Massing all his reserve cavalry(18 squadrons) led by the Tver dragoon and 3 battalions of the 6 Jaeger from the post-house(see map 1) he *hit kellerman from the flank leaving the french horsemen fleeing* back in disorder,and recaptured yermolov's guns.

Meanwhile Uvarov sent forward the ER hussars to take the 51L moving into blasowitz from the flank.However the *hussars were caught in the interlocking fire from the squares of 17L and 51L *and took serious losses .(see map 1 )
Murat saw his oppurtunity and *unleashed Nansouty's Heavy Cavalry division* (18 squadrons) of elite cuirassiers.These *armoured horsemen* crashed into the already struggling 10 squadrons of elisabetgrad hussars and *caused a total rout*.As the *cuirassiers chased the hussars back to the russian lines*,the russian artillery prevented further pursuit.
As the cuirassiers turned back having become dispersed during the pursuit,uvarov saw an oppurtunity and resting his depleted hussars* launched his dragoons after the french heavies*.Hunter had become prey.Nansouty didn't turn to face the dragoons but *instead flitered his horsemen through gaps in the Caffarelli's infantry line and began to reform* them in the safety of the rear.
The russian *dragoons chasing them thus came head on against the waiting muskets *of the bluecoats(17L and 30L-see their position in map 1),the point blank volleys quickly shattered the lead squadrons.



​
Having reformed his squadrons to the rear of the infantry*,nansouty now launched a powerful counterattack* on the dragoons-the cuirassiers and carabiniers quickly breaking the spent dragoons and sending them back in disorder.Nansouty's handling of his cavalry was an *excellent example of the power of combined arms tactics*.The allied cavalry on the other hand,despite being excellent basic material had launched a series of unsupported charges to little effect.

*BAGRATION'S DIVERSION:*

Bagration saw the french gaining ground around blasowitz and *resolved on a diversionary attack north,2 battalions of the 5 jaeger and several squadrons of cossacks and pavlovgrad hussars* under surprised the small french detatchment at bosenitz and *advanced as far as the santon hill *where the entrenched 17L with cannon support halted them .The *french then launched a 2 prong counterattack *with milhaud and trelliard's light cavalry from the north and the 17L from the south and* retook bosenitz*, once again securing lannes left flank.This diversion,though costly bought the allies half and hour.(see map 1)




(Focus north)​
*BLASOWITZ: RIVAUD VS CONSTANTINE*

Meanwhile as the allied line on the pratzen was collapsing,Bernadotte's 1st division under *Rivaud* (total 9 bns of regiments _54L,45L,8L_)was *steadily approaching Blasowitz*.Brushing aside harassing cavalry attacks from hohenlohe's cuirassiers they arrived at blasowitz around 11:30 AM.Blasowitz was already garrisoned by the _51L and 13L_(light) of caffarelli's division which had seen heavy action.Constantine understood that if rivaud advanced from Blasowitz he would succeed in seperating the allied centre from the right wing and prepared for an urgent attack on Rivaud.




(Grand duke Constantine)​
Constantine* massed 4 battalions of the elite *_Preobrazhensky_* and *_Semenovsky_* Lifeguards and ordered a massed bayonet assault* on rivaud suvorov-style.The elite russian troops charged at 300 paces and were thus short of breath when they reached the french line.*Rivaud's infantry stood their ground* and delivered several strong volleys causing heavy losses.Undaunted,the imperial guards came on to the cries of_* 'Urrah,Urrah'*_.
Rivaud's *skirmisher chain was first swept away*, before the russian charge hit his front line.The 3 *first line battalions of the 8L too were unable to stop the attack* and were driven back.The* attack finally came to a halt before the disciplined fire of Rivaud's second line* battalions(45L).Constantine considered throwing in the last of his reserves,but around this time the allied centre collapsed and kutuzov's order for a withdrawal reached him.Constantine *recalled his tired guardsmen who withdrew in good order with their retreat covered by the guard light cavalry.*

*NEXT: RIGHT FLANK -DAVOUT VS BUXHOWDEN*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ-V*



​*RIGHT FLANK : DAVOUT STANDS FIRM*

*FRIANT VS OLSUFIEV *-

On the french right flank as we have seen(scroll up post #65) by 9:30 AM the *3 allied columns had taken tellnitz and Sokolnitz *and were in line to resume their advance.Przbyshevsky and Langeron were *busy reorganizing their tangled units* at sokolnitz before resuming the advance.The beaten french regiments had retreated in 2 directions - _3L _(3 bns) and _108L_(2 bns) from tellnitz had retreated west *covered by bourcier's dragoons* of davout's corps.They had been joined by one battalion of_ 26L_ from sokolnitz.The other half of 1 battalion of_ 26L_ and _Tirailleurs de Po_ had retreated north towards kobelnitz pond.

Meanwhile while reforming at around 10:00 am *Langeron had recieved first reports of the french assault on the pratzen.*Initially dismissing this as an overblown rumor,he was shaken when immediately afterward kamensky's messenger arrived to confirm the news.*Leaving Olsufiev in command *of his column Langeron rode off to investigate.( we have seen him join kamensky at the pratzen in earlier post).




*(Friant)*​
Olsufiev reformed his battalions at a leisurely pace,making *no effort to recon* further believing the french defeated.Przbyshevsky showed more caution,having detected the arrival of elements of Friant's division(Davout's III corps) he *drew up his column in force on the defensible terrain between sokolnitz castle and village*.Friant however knew the exact strength of the allied force at sokolnitz from the soldiers of 26L and *despite being heavily outnumbered decided on a spoiling attack to buy tim*e with *4 battalions *of the _48L(2 bns) _and _111L(2 bns)_.(*Lochet's Brigade*)

The _48 L_ *attacked sokolnitz village from the right* and the_ 111L_ from the front.Olsufiev had 9 battalions west of the goldbach,but was* caught totally unprepared by the flank attack* of the _48L_ .The_ 48L_ made* initial rapid progress* capturing 2 russian standards and 2 guns but eventually ran out of steam as russian numbers began to tell,the _48L_ h*olding on to the west end of Sokolnitz in a desperate struggle*.Now *olsufiev turned his battalions* from east of sokolnitz village* to face *the 48L.


​
At this juncture,_111L_ launched their own frontal attack* taking these forces in the flank*.The _111L_ *penetrated into the village* and made contact with _48L_ but soon found it difficult to advance further.The *russian infantry *having recovered from the surprise* resisted with tenacity *causing mounting losses.*Olsufiev now counterattacked* in strength and soon the _111L _was *pushed back out of sokolnitz*,the *48L* was still holding despite being* surrounded*.However friant's *spoiling attack had bought time for the rest of his division*(*Kister's brigade*) to arrive,Davout at their head.It was around 11:00 am.

*DAVOUT TAKES CHARGE*:

Davout saw the 111L being driven back,and* immediately launched a counterattack* with *4 battalions* of kister's brigade(_15 Light,33 L_).This bayonet attack *drove olsufiev's russians back into sokolnitz.The 15L followed them* into the village.
Meanwhile the* 33L attacked przbyshevsky's first line* formed up between the village and the castle.Despite facing double their number the 33L proved why Davout's III corps was considered the finest in the grande armee.*Strik's four battalions were taking serious losses from accurate french musketry *delivered from high ground.Only with difficulty by using his second line did strik manage to *push the stubborn french back*.Meanwhile Olsufiev finally drove back the 15L,as* both these french regiments retreated to the high ground*.Amidst this pressure however the *48L trapped in sokolnitz broke out and joined davout.*




(*Davout* -_'The bald eagle'_)​
Hereafter *Davout consolidated his defensive line* in an arc on high ground anchored by *sokolnitz pond to the sout*h and *kobelnitz pond to the north* and rested his troops.
In the 2 hour fight for sokolnitz ,Friant and Davout had not only *pinned down 2 allied columns with far inferior forces preventing them from sending any reinforcements at the height of the battle for the pratzen*,but *also held firm preventing the allies from breaking through* on the french right.(Napoleon was readying Oudinot's grenadiers to reinforce this sector,but III corps stabilized the line by themselves)
Much of the blame for the allied failure on this front to break through must go to overall commander *Buxhowden who sat idly with the I column around tellnitz prefering to wait* until Olsufiev and Przbyshevsky had cleaned up their own mess around sokolnitz.


*NEXT: CENTRE -ATTACK OF THE RUSSIAN IMPERIAL GUARD*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ-VI*



​*CENTRE -SITUATION:*
By *12:30 am *Vandamme and St'Hilaire had *cleared the pratzen of all enemy troops*(kamensky's force being the last to break-u can see it routing above).Napoleon now *planned to deliver the* _Coup'd Grace_ on the allied army and *ordered 16 of the 20 battalions of Vandamme and St.hilaire's command to wheel south,descend from the pratzen plateau and fall on the exposed rear of the allied columns at tellnitz and sokolnit**z* .The remaining 4 battalions of Vandamme's command(_24 Light,4L_) would stay on pratzen and be reinforced by Bernadotte's 1st Division of Rivaud (9 bns) redeployed from blasowitz.*Drouet's 2nd division of I.corps would follow St.hilaire *down the heights in dealing the deathblow to the allied columns below.St.Hilaire and Vandamme had begun their movement ( u can see in map 16 battalions moving south)while Drouet had not yet arrived when Napoleon's plan was imperilled by a sudden disruption.

Constantine was* retreating southeast towards Zbischow*(where he intended to link up with survivors of 4th column) with the russian imperial guard after their aborted attack at Blasowitz.Most of his troops were still in high spirits.On reaching the eastern crest of the pratzen heights,they found their *path blocked by 4 of vandamme's battalions*,the _4L_ and _24Lt,_which had been left behind to hold the heights till rivaud reinforced them.Initially the french *didn't positively identify* this column,Vandamme wounded ordered 1st battalion of _4L_ to advance and identify this column.



​
*1*.As soon as the scouts of_ 4L(1_) had identified this threat Bigarre ,its commander immediately *sent requests for reinforcements *from the nearby _4L(2_) and_ 24L_.However before any aid could arrive the* russian guard cavalry descended upon the lone battalion*.Five squadrons of the elite _Life guard horse_ thundered into the attack,but the* french formed square *just in time and the czar's guards were unable to make a dent as the french wall of bayonets *kept them at bay*,and the muskets picked off the horsemen.

*2*.At this point however,the russian *guard horse artillery battery* supported by *2 more squadrons of Lifeguard hors*e arrived and unlimbered at a mere 200 metres.The horse artillery *poured a hail of canister* into the tightly packed square tearing apart holes in the formation.Immediately *following this,the 2 squadrons charged *in.The* french square collapsed *to this combined arms assault.Suffering heavy casualities,the *battalion scattered and fled ,losing the regiment's Eagle* -the only one lost for the french that day.
Meanwhile the_ 24L_ and _4L(2)_ were marching to_ 4L(1)_ when they were *struck from the flank* by the_ Lifeguard Hussars_,and shortly afterwards by the *5 squadrons of Horseguards* from the front(riding from the rout of the 1st battalion).*Caught in line *and struck from 2 directions,the battalions* broke into a mad flight* abandoning their eagle which remained unseen on the ground and was later recovered.




*(Rapp)*​
*3*.Napoleon and his staff were on the other side of the slope and unaware of this sudden crisis when suddenly the routing men of these 2 regiments came flooding through in headlong retreat *engulfing the imperial headquarter*s.*Refusing to rally* they mechanically shouted_ 'Vive'l'empereur' _while fleeing faster than ever.An alarmed *napoleon now ordered* his aid-de-camp General Rapp to go to Besseires and *bring up the French guard cavalry.*

*CLASH OF THE IMPERIAL GUARDS:*



​Besseires had seen the fleeing infantry and was expecting the call.He deployed the guard cavalry(1 regiment of _grenadiers a cheval_,1 regiment of _chasseurs a cheval_,1 company of _mamelukes_) in *3 waves*.In the front line he placed first *2 squadrons of* the elite _chasseurs a cheval_(guard chasseurs-napoleon's escorts) *on the left under Morland* with a *company of mamelukes(~100)under Rapp*.To their *right were the 3rd and 4rth squadrons of the guard chasseurs and the 5th squadron of horse grenadiers under Dahlmann*(5th squadron was velites- conscripts from wealthy french families inducted for prestige).
Behind these *Besseires stood at the head of 4 crack veteran squadrons of the Imperial heavy horse guard grenadiers*(Grenadiers a cheval)-the most prestigious and senior regiment of french cavalry in the grande armee.

Meanwhile *Drouet's* division originally marching behind St.hilaire had been *redirected to intercept Constantine*.Drouet *sent forward an advance force of skirmishers supported by 8 guns.*




(Rapp leading the charge at austerlitz)​
Morland ,Rapp and Dahlmann* hit the russian lifeguard hussars* directly on their path who were reforming after their succesful charge against the french infantry.Supported by the horse artillery and catching the guard hussars scattered they *quickly routed this regiment*.Then they swept on *hit the Prebrazensky and Semenovsky Lifeguard* regiments.The preobrzhensky fled to the safety of a nearby vineyard,while the semenovsky managed to form square and gradually with russian guard artillery support *beat off the cavalry* attack*.Morland was killed* by a bullet and *Rapp took command*.

With the french cavalry beaten off constantine *now faced drouet's skirmishers and artillery coming from the flank*.The russian guard *engaged in a fighting withdrawal *east towards the Krenowitz.Here a russian gun was overrun and demidov the battery officer captured( he had stayed behind to defend his gun to the last).He was weeping when brought before napoleon for losing his gun.Napoleon consoled him by saying -_''It is no shame to be defeated by my army!''_ and commended him for his courage.



​
Meanwhile Rapp came on for a *second round of attacks* ,now falling on the recently rallied 5 squadrons of guard hussars which were covering the infantry's withdrawal and *routed them for a second time*.His mamelukes charged the accompanying russian horse guard battery.Led by kostenensky, a gigantic gunner _'The russian hercules'_ the russian gunners defended their guns to the last.Finally leaving 2 guns *Kostenensky *led the remaining 4 guns to safety,cutting his through the enemy with his sword and stature.

*FINAL ATTACK OF THE RUSSIAN GUARD CAVALRY:*



​As the french *converged on Krenowitz with Rivaud from the north and Drouet from the sout*h,the 4 battalions of _Preobrazhensky_ and _Semenovsky_ were fighting a *desperate fighting withdrawa*l while the rest of the guard in a mass of stragglers crossed the bridge over into krenowitz.The Life guard horse lost its horse battery but managed across as did the bruised _lifeguard hussars_.The _Guard jaegers_ garrisoned Krenowitz to prevent the french from storming it.Meanwhile the _Preobrazhensky_ was *taking serious casualities from flanking fire of drouet's infantry and french guard horse artillery* and also threatened from front my Rapp and Dahlmann.

At this point the* remaining cavalry of the russian guard appeared* followed by 3 battalions of fresh life grenadiers.The fresh guard cavalry (*5 sq*uadrons of_ Heavy Chevalier Guards_*,2 sq*uadrons of Lifeguard Cossacks)rushed forward to aid the beseiged russian guard infantry.
1) *Half of the Chevalier guards*_(2.5 sq)_*charge drouet's skirmishers,scattering them before being forced bac*k by the packed masses of Drouet's advancing infantry.
2) *Two squadrons of Lifeguard cossacks charge Rivaud's skirmishers before being stopped cold* by his main body of infantry and driven back by a countercharge by Rapp.
While these 2 attacks didn't achieve much *they brought much needed relief for the exhausted guard infantry *of the Preobrazhensky and Semenovsky regiments who now broke into a mass began a mad flight for the bridge.




(*Dahlmann*)​
3)*Other half* of the _Chevalier Guards__(2.5 sq)_ *joined by 2 squadrons of* _Life guar_d horse rode through this swirling mass of infantry and directly at Rapp.*Rapp's tired light cavalry was recklessly charged by the 2 lead squadro*ns of the fresh cavalier guard under Repnin and *driven back*.Seeing this *Dahlmann ambushed the cavalier guard from both flanks -the 2 sqs of guard chasseurs from one and the 5th squadron of grenadiers a cheval trapping repnin.*
Olenin leading the remaining 2 squadrons of Russian_ Life guard horse_ and half squadron of _cavalier guards_ *charged Dahlmann,intending to rescue repnin*.
Seeing this attack make progress *Besseires attacked at the head of his 4 fresh horse guard grenadier squadro*ns of the final line and *swiftly broke Olenin's cavalry* which fled back along the bridge.The pursuit of the french cavalry was *halted at the bridge by Kostenensky the giant* ,pouring canister from a single gun at the mouth of the bridge.*Repnin's force was surrounded and destroyed with Repnin taken prisoner.*




(Grenadiers a cheval charge)​
The *rest of the russian guard limped away* on the other bank while Druoet made preparations to storm Krenowitz.It was 2:00 Pm,as it stood *this would be the last large scale action on this sector*.The russian imperial guard shouldered the burden of much fighting and *suffered 1500 casualities ,half cavalry and half infantry-nearly 20% of the whole forc*e.The *french guard cavalry lost 140 *killed and wounded .Despite such high losses the *sacrifice of the russian guard cavalry did manage to save at least 4 battalions* of guard infantry.With the Russian guard disposed off Napoleon moved his HQ south to observe the destruction of the allied columns below the pratzen.

Though this last charge of the russian guard cavalry was *later portrayed by napoleonic propaganda as a final assault to retake the pratzen,it was infact a desperate attack to allow the withdrawal of the infantry*- a task in which despite their defeat the russian guard cavalry largely succeded-albeit at a high price.

*NEXT: LEFT WING - DEFEAT OF BAGRATION*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ-VII*



​
With the *withdrawal of Constantine* from Blasowitz following his aborted attack on Rivaud(post #69)*Lichtenstein had also withdrawn* with Hohenlohe's 3 depleted cuirassier regiments towards Krenowitz.(U can see them in last post final map)
*Uvarov now with his flank exposed had withdrawn* his battered dragoons and elisabethgrad hussars to the other bank of the rausnitz stream.*Nansouty's Heavy cavalry division followed and kept watch*.By 12:30 with the pratzen heights clear of the enemy Lannes was free to move against Bagration.

*LANNES/MURAT VS BAGRATION:*

*Lannes planned to cave in Bagration's left flank while pinning down his centre *and right.*Caffarelli* with his whole division of *10 battalions*(line regiments_ 61,30,17,51_ and _13 Light _-51 and 13L formerly garrisoning blasowitz now freed up)moved on *Holubitz* and *Krug.*
*Six of Suchet's 10 battalion*s(_88,40,34_) launched a *frontal pinning attack* on bagration's centre with 2 more in reserve on the second line.On Lannes left stood suchet's last 2 battalions of _17L _supported by the* light cavalry of Milhaud *who had previously repulsed Bagration's diversionary attack in this area.Between Lannes centre and left wing stood D'hautpol's fresh heavy Cuirassiers. Kellerman's light cavalry regiments and Walther's fresh dragoon regiments were in reserve to the rear.​



(*Suchet *- future marshal)​
Bagration was outnumbered ,but his troops were still fresh.His *left wing was anchored at Holubitz* village manned by 3 battalions of 6Jaeger with shepelov's cavalry brigade covering its left wing.On its right the *olmutz road was covered by the Mariopol hussars and Yashvil's horse battery* under general Wiitgenstein.
His main infantry line consisted of 6 battalions of _Old Ingermarland_ and _Pskov Musketeers_ with 3 battalions of _Arkhnagel Musketeers _in the second line.Left flank was* 2 battalions* of _5 Jaeger_ and the_ Pavlovgrad hussars_& Cossacks which had taken part in the diversionary attack earlier.Bagration had withdrawn the *5 squadrons* of_ Tver dragoons_ as a final cavalry reserve.​


​
In all Bagration had *14 infantry battalions and 53 guns,with 43 regular cavalry squadrons(several depleted) plus 25 odd Cossack squadrons*.*Lannes and Murat massed 20 infantry battalions with 32 guns and 72 squadrons*(kellerman depleted)
While bagration had slight advantage in artillery,french had a solid advantage in infantry and retained several fresh squadrons of heavy cavalry.The odds were against bagration.

The whole french left *moved into attack around 1:00 pm*.Caffarelli *attempted to storm Holubitz* but was met by devastating russian artilllery fire and* forced back.*
Suchet advanced his infantry to just out of russian artillery range then brought up Lannes's 12 pounder corps guns.Despite being lesser in number the french heavies had greater range and proceeded to *bombard bagration's infantry line*.At around 1:30 pm after heavy bombardment suchet launched his attack on bagration's line.The * russian infantry doggedly held their ground and drove the french back* after a fierce fight.Suchet was wounded and his division had suffered significant casulaities.​


​
Further north *D'hautpol charged the 2 battalions of the 5*J attempting to withdraw with half(6 sqns) his cuirassier regiment .*One battalion was broken* and ridden down but the * second managed to form square* and fend off the atatck until the Cossacks and _pavlovgrad hussars_ *launched a countercharg*e.Faced with this new threat D'hautpol withdrew his squadrons south to reform,*murat shifted Kellerman and Walther to cover this move* and halt the russian horsmen.(this is why we see d'hautpol in third line behind kellerman and walther in map).The _5J_ *managed to retrea*t .

*SECOND WAVE OF FRENCH ATTACKS:*

Caffarelli * renewed his attack on Holubitz*,this time co-ordinated from 2 directions with 6 battalions and drove back the outnumbered 3 battalions of 6J.*Bagration was forced to reinforce this sector with his 3 reserve battalions* of AR musketeers.
With a attack down the olmutz road difficult due to presence of massed artillery and the russian left had just been reinforced,*Lannes and murat opted to break bagration's stretched line with a simultaneous attack on centre and right.*At around 2:00 pm,*Suchet's infantry fixed bayonets and charged Bagration's frontline* once more.Despite taking heavy losses to the russian musketry,the french scenting victory came on.​


(D'Hautpol)​Meanwhile *murat unleashed his whole cavalry on Chaplits's Pavlovgrad hussars and cossacks *while *milhaud and trelliard attacked from the flank*.This 2 prong attack was too much and they broke and fled when murat's 3rd line-D'hautpol's armoured cuirassiers joined the fray.
*D'hautpol now wheeled right and struck Bagration's infantry line on its exposed left flank*.Combined with suchet's bayonet attack *bagration's dogged infantry finally collapsed*.the cuirassiers conducted an effective pursuit sabring many fleeing enemy infantry.Suchet's infantry also captured 16 guns.Bagration slowed the french pursuit with the Tver dragoons,and with his centre broken *withdrew his remaining force*s as well.By 3:00 pm french had cleared the area of allied forces.

*NEXT:* *RIGHT WING-ENDGAME*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*BATTLE OF AUSTERLITZ-VIII*



​*RIGHT WING : DESTRUCTION OF THE ALLIED COLUMNS*

At around *12:30 pm* Przbhyshevsky and Olsufiev finally understood the catastrophe on the pratzen heights and* stopped any further advance *against davout and prepared to withdraw.*Davout however would not allow the allied columns before Sokolnitz to disengage*,he too had seen the french victory on heights and was determined to keep playing his part-he ordered his reformed battalions forward for a *renewed assault at sokolnitz.*
At around this time a breathless and panicked Langeron arrived at the scene.Langeron claimed that he had first gone to buxhowden to notify him of the events on the pratzen,but Buxhowden had dismissed him saying - _'You general are seeing the enemy everywhere'_ to which Langeron shot back - _'And you general,are not in a state to see anything_' accusing him of being drunk.Nevertheless Buxhowden refused to divert from the original plan without orders from kutuzov.A desperate *langeron now returned to his own column to find reinforcements for the centre*(by this time it was too late).Langeron ordered the *2 battalions* of _Kursk musketeers_ from his reserve to hurry to kamensky's aid,while he *withdrew five more battalions from sokolnitz to the east bank of goldabch*(see map),intending these to follow the kursk up the heights to assist kaminsky.



​
*DAVOUT'S ATTACK ON SOKOLNITZ :*

*Davout refused his right flank *protected by sokolnitz pond and on high ground and *left Heudelet with 5 battalions*_(3L,108L_) and* Bourcier's dragoon*s as a blocking detatchment against any move from Dokhturov or Kienmeyer.He left 2 battalions and some cavalry on his left flank.With his *remaining centre 9 battalions Davout set his sights on Sokolnitz.*Shifting the depleted _15Light_ to his flank he set it to *launch a light pinning attack on przbyshevsk*y's left,while the _33L_* targeted the hinge of II and III columns*.The other* 5 battalions would attack sokolnitz from front and left.*(3 battalions swing around-see map).
The_ 33L_ was unable to make much progress against russian grenadiers while the outnumbered _15Light _was halted by russian jaegers(_7J_) .Further west however russian situation became critical,*Langeron had just withdrawn the five battalions* of his second line when *davout's 5 battalions attacked his remaining 4 battalions at sokolnitz from front and flank*,the 4 russian battalions were on *verge of encirclement* and pushed to the N-E of sokolnitz.
Faced with this sudden threat to the rear ,*Langeron reversed 2 of his 5 battalions* and send them to reinforce sokolnitz.Unfortunately these now *had to recross the goldbach under withering fire* from the french garrisoned in buildings on the southern end of sokolnitz and were* stalled*.At this,*Langeron finally gave up the idea of reinforcing the heights and ordered olsufiev to retake sokolnitz with all five.*Then he rode off on a desperate mission to Buxhowden to get reinforcements.Meanwhile the 2 battalions of the kursk musketeers that had gone ahead towards the pratzen were now marching forward unsupported.
Meanwhile *Davout's success at sokolnitz village exposed Przbyshevsky,and more importantly cut off the bridge* through sokolnitz village which was *main route of withdrawal*.(this bridge was under attack by olsufiev)
The only other bridge over the goldbach was further north,right in the path of the french forces who would soon be sweeping down the pratzen heights.(see map-the 2 bridges around sokolnitz)



​
*SOULT DESCENDS ON THE ALLIED REAR:*

As Napoleon gave the signal from his new HQ at St.Anton Chapel ,Soult ordered *Levausseu*r ,*till now inactive at Kobelnitz* to *advance on Sokolnitz* -he would have to go through Wimpfen to get to III column's rear(wimpfen had been left behind to by Przbyshevsky to watch Levausseur earlier).Meanwhile *10 battalions of St.Hilaire's division would descend upon II and III column's rear at Sokolnitz.Napoleon ordered 4 of Vandamme's battalions(*_46L,57L_*)to support ST.Hilaire*.
At some point(exact unknown) the descending french came face to face with the 2 hapless battalions of Kursk Musketeers sent to assist Kaminsky by Langeron.The mass of french infantry* simply enveloped this force from all sides which was completely destroyed or taken prisoner.*(see map 1)

*Vandamme's other 6 battalions*(4 battalions of _4L_,_24light_ had rallied after their defeat to russian guard cavalry) *were to march for Augezd,to Buxhowden's rear* and which guarded the single bridge on Buxhowden's Line of retreat east.over the Littawa stream.

Meanwhile Langeron arrived again at Buxhowden's HQ to find him behaving erratically(possibly drunk)and highly stressed.By now *Buxhowden had recieved Kutuzov's order to retreat and refused any reinforcements* to Langeron to sokolnitz*.Langeron now rode back to Sokolnitz to save whatever he could of his column.*




(Colour map less accurate,but conveys general idea)​*MASSACRE AT SOKOLNITZ:*

*Wimpfen's battalions faced Levausseur* advancing from Kobelnitz and were* holding their ground* when( black-white map)when *St.hilaire's second line* _14L,36Light_* joined the assault overwhelming his right flank*.Bulk of Wimpfen's force retreated south towards sokolnitz which was now becoming a deathtrap.On the retreat *Wimpfen and part of his forc*e was *attacked by Boye's dragoons and captured.*
St.Hialire's ten battalions supported by 5 of Levausseur's now arrived on the goldbach and attacked Sokolnitz from the rear.*Przbyshevshky found himself in an impossible situation trapped from the front and left by Davout,attacked in the right flank ,by Leavausseur and his rear by ST.Hilaire.The desperate infantry of the III column took refuge in the buildings and castle of sokolnitz.*



​
Russian *resistance increasingly disorganized ,broke down into isolated pockets of resistance* which the french *cleared in savage house to house fighting*.Davout's infantry having fought all day and suffered heavily,were exasperated by the obstinate resistance of the rusian infantry who in many cases refused to surrender and gave no quarter.*
Przbyshevshky made a desperate breakout to the north* towards Kobelnitz with a band of survivors but was s*oon mopped up and surrendered to Oudinot's grenadiers* approaching from that direction.The *allied III column had been annihilated.*

*Langeron *saw the fate of III column and knowing he was next,*abandoned his 4 trapped battalions at sokolnitz and withdrew with Olsufiev's 5 remaining battalions* east of the goldbach that had been trying to retake the village.It was *all that remained of II column.*

*VANDAMME TAKES AUGEZD:*

With the resistance at Sokolnitz nearing its end Vandamme began his attack on Augezd with his 6 battalions ,he was to be supported by 7 more coming from sokolnitz.
However* he was kept at bay for a whole hour by the 12-pdr battery of Sivers* who bought the allies invaluable time.*Buxhowden who had begun the withdrawal of 12 reserve battalions between tellnitz and Augezd*(check map 1) had been at the head of the first* 2 which had passed Augezd and managed to retreat east over the Littawa stream.*

Stalled before Augezd by Siver's heavy guns, *soult ordered Boye's dragoons towards Tellnitz *to pursue Kienmeyer and Dokhturov's retreating forces there and harry Langeron's survivors from Sokolnitz.



​
Finally *Vandamme had his own artillery in position and began his assault on Augezd*.The 4L leading the fray ,shamed by the loss its eagle -it launched a savage assault followed by the other 2 regiments *taking augezd within half an hour*-with *Sivers's batteries captured*..This was a major setback for the allies,.However *Vandamme's capture of Augezd now seperated the following 10 battalions from the front 2,these battalions were now trapped between Tellnitz and Augezd *and leaderless.Buxhowden who had escaped with 2 battalions,convinced he had been betrayed ,was found raging in a dazed state -_''I have been abandoned,I have been sacrificed!''_
*Kienmeyer and Dokhturov had been belatedly ordered to retreat by Buxhowden *as his final act from the west bank of the goldbach and were about to crowd into the same area between Augezd and Tellnitz.Langeron's 5 battalions were also heading the same way.The* allies now had no escape route except over and around the frozen Satchan pond and nearby marshes.*

*BACKS TO THE WALL:FINAL ROUT -*



​
The* french hemmed in the allies from all sides*,to the north Dokhturov's eleven battalions and Kienmeyer were streaming back towards tellnitz intending to escape through a narrow causeway west of the stachan pond,they were being harassed by Davout's right(5-6 battalions) which he had left on the defensive and Bourcier's dragoons.*Boye's dragoons dispatched by Soult to harass these forces were effectively stalled by the superb O'reilly chevauxlegers* which greatly displeased napoleon.



​
By the time the O'reilly had been forced back with the aid of the french guard artillery,the* remaining allied troops had degenerated into a desperate mass of fugitives fleeing across the pond*s (luckily not deep enough to drown completely) as the *french closed in from all sides scooping up thousands of prisoner*s.All the *artillery had to be abandoned*,and *Napoleon ordered the french artillery to fire on the icy pond breaking the ice drowning several men*.While Napoleonic propaganda numbered them in several thousands actual number was probably around 200.Sivers and O'reilly had saved a large remnant of first column from total annihilation.Davout and Soult's men *having fought all day were too exhausted to carry out a vigorous pursuit acroos the icy ponds and swamps.*




(The Ice breaks on the Satchan)​*OTHER SECTORS:*
*In the north *Bagration had collected his forces for a last stand against the french unable to retreat due to the large body of french cavalry,when to his good fortune *2 austrian batteries from the rear arrived*.Bagration positioned these on elevated positions while *he conducted a phased withdrawal ,the guns stalling a french pursuit*.Lannes and murat persisted for a while..but with daylight dwindling and having recieved no news from Napoleon Murat decided to hold their current position.

*In the centre* ,Bernadotte found the russian guard at Krenowitz retreating but the *town garrisoned by jaegers and reinforced by 3 fresh life greandier battalions.The bridge was protected by a artillery battery*.Deducing that storming the bridge and town would be very costly Bernadotte called off Drouet's infantry.

The _Battle of the Three Emperors_ was over.

*NEXT:AFTERMATH AND ANALYSIS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

*AFTERMATH AND ANALYSIS*​



*LOSSES:*
The allies suffered enormous losses -~*16,000 Killed and wounded and 12,000 prisoners*.1/3rd of the allied army had been wiped out.Allies also lost *197 guns -70% of their whole artillery and 50 regimental standards.*
The *f**rench lost a mere 1300 killed and 7000 wounded and lost 1 eagle.*
As the sun went down the french soldiers stood masters of the field,they and their emperor had won *France's greatest victory on the battlefield*.A satisfied napoleon issued a jubiliant proclamation to his soldiers. -​
_"Soldiers: I am pleased with you. In the Battle of Austerlitz you have justified all that I expected from your intrepidity. You have decorated your eagles with immortal glory. An army of one hundred thousand men, commanded by the Emperors of Russia and Austria, has been, in less than four hours, either cut in pieces or dispersed. Thus in two months the third coalition has been vanquished and dissolved. Peace can not now be far distant. But I will make only such a peace as gives us guarantee for our future, and secures rewards to our allies. When everything necessary to secure the happiness and prosperity of our country is obtained, I will lead you back to France. My people will behold you again with joy. It will be enough for one of you to say, 'I was at the battle of Austerlitz;' for all your fellow citizens to exclaim, 'There is a brave man.'"_




*AFTERMATH:*
*Austerlitz ended the third coalition*.*Austria sued for peace the next day* with an audience between Napoleon and Francis resulting in the Treaty of Pressberg.The harsh terms which led to a huge war indemnity and considerable loss of territory for austria ensured that she would rise to once again challenge france in the future.Several austrian officers were purged,Weyrother died heartbroken within a few months.Archduke Charles began the new reform process.

The prussian envoy who had arrived at the french camp to deliver the prussian ultimatum watched the rout of teh allied army and promptly changed the letter.Napoleon was not fooled and brusqely told the ambassador when presented with a letter of congratulations -_''It seems the letter has been all too recently readdressed''_.With the entire grande army camped in southern germany and russia and austria out of the war,*prussia was cowed into a formal alliance with france.*​




The battle was a learning experience for young czar alexander.Initially shocked by the defeat he was found to the rear weeping under a tree,but soon regained his composure.The *battered remnants of the army retreated back to russia*,but it didn't make formal peace with france until 1807.

In Britain at first austerlitz was dismissed as a rumor,for one month british newspapers projected it as a allied victory.The truth hit home when napoleon presented his peace terms to austria.A *heartbroken William Pitt,architect of the 3rd coalition died *soonafter from ill-health.Before his death he famously prophesized -_''Roll up that map of Europe,it will not be needed these 10 years''_.With the British home islands secured by Nelson's destruction of the french navy at Trafalgar *britain remained defiant against napoleonic france.*​
*The news of the victory was met with delirium in paris.*The captured guns were melted down to build the victory column that still stands.

In all,Napoleon had *dealt a massive and fatal blow to the third coalition* that left *Austria crushed,Russia humiliated,Prussia scared out of her wits and Britain shorn of her continental allies.France stood on the continent and Napoleon Bonaparte was on his way to becoming master of Europe.*
Some historians also consider austerlitz as sowing the seedsof his downfall.Before austerlitz Napoleon's wars had been reactionary .*After austerlitz ,his foreign policy became increasingly imperialistic and arrogant*.The incredible success may have fueled his megalomania.​




*BATTLE ANALYSIS:*
Austerlitz is considered one of the *greatest tactical masterpieces of military history *alongside the likes of Cannae,Leuthen,Gaugamela etc.The luring of the allied army,the perfect timing of strategic reinforcements,superb use of terrain all showed *Bonaparte at the zenith of his military glory.*There were several causes of the french success.

*CHOOSING THE BATTLEFIELD-USE OF TERRAIN:*
Napoleon *fought the battle on ground he had selected* over a week ago.The use of terrain was superb.The *goldbach with the easily defended villages* of tellnitz and sokolnitz were *perfect to anchor the weak french right wing*,while the french *centre remained hidden behind the village of Puntowitz*.Napoleon purposedly gave up the high ground and then seized it back mid battle.In several parts of the battlefield the french used broken/constricted terrain to delay or stall numerically superior allied forces.

*DECEPTION:*
Napoleon wholly* decieved allied command as to both his actual strength and intentions*.The weakening of the right wing,and the feigned withdrawal from the pratzen fooled the allies completely.

*ALLIED OVERCONFIDENCE:*
The allies's overconfidence contributed to their downfall as they assumed napoleon helpless before them.This *failure to acknowledge the independent will of the enemy *meant they took no measures to protect against a french counterblow.

*SECURITY AND SURPRISE:*
Despite the seemingly weak right wing Napoleon had actually taken measures to secure this sector ,with davout's corps and was prepared to reinforce him with oudinot's division.Even if the allies had broken through,Napoleon had a secondary line of communications.
Napoleon *surprised the allies completely twice*,strategically with Davout and Bernadotte's addition and tactically with his counterattack on the pratzen.

*CONCENTRATION OF FORCE AND ECONOMY OF EFFORT:*
Napoleon maintained a *perfect balance between concentration and economy of effort*,massing a powerful force in his center(concentration) while retaining just enough to keep the allies at bay on his right flank with inferior forces(economy).
The *allies meanwhile overloaded their left wing attack columns* and thus didn't have enough troops to defend their centre.​



*TIMING:*
Napoleon's* timing was impeccable*,both in arrival of strategic reinforcements on the day of battle and also in soult's centre attack.The reverse could be said of the leisurely allied attack on the french right.

*LEADERSHIP:*
*French officers generally outperformed their counterparts* in this battle.Their co-ordination was better and smoother(Vandamme-St hilaire or LanNes-Murat vs Langeron-Przbyshevshky-Buxhowden for example).Most of the corps commanders performed their tasks well,with davout and soult being exceptional.On the allied side Buxhowden was a liability,miloradovich underperformed.Above all Napoleon outthought allied high command.

*CONTROL:*
Austerlitz is a classic example of a rare control battle-*where a commander manages to impose his will on the enemy to an extent that the enemy is manipulated into doing exactly what he desire*s.(Usually in a battle,opposing commanders act and react to other other as battle flows)
Napoleon *toyed with allied high command* making them act as if in his own words 'they were acting on my orders'.In a way the *allies had lost half the battle the minute they committed to it.*
_''Victorious warriors win first and then go to war, while defeated warriors go to war first and then seek to win'' -Sun Tzu._
This level of battlefield control is exhibited in very few battles in history,cannae being the other prime example.(U.S army manuals describe austerlitz as a control battle example)
Napoleon later boasted of all his sixty battles austerlitz was the easiest and most decisive.

Credits-references.
_Austerlitz 1805-R.Goetz_
_Campaigns of Napoleon -D.Chandler_
_Austerlitz:Empire at its zenith_
Obscure battles blog
Napoleonistyka website
_Austerlitz animated project - Uoregon.edu website._

Thats it.Thanks for reading this LOOONG series.​​
*Some useful documentaries on Ulm-austerlitz campaign* -






By Brian Blessed -BBC.






Line of Fire series.






Conquerors series.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Thanks all,especially @LeveragedBuyout ,@vostok ,@Nihonjin1051 ,@Omega007 ,@Oscar ,@scorpionx,@Koovie and all others who have went along through the whole of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Thanks all,especially @LeveragedBuyout ,@vostok ,@Nihonjin1051 ,@Omega007 ,@Oscar ,@scorpionx and all others who have went along through the whole of it.



No, the pleasure was all mine. I am in awe at the time and meticulous research that you put into these pieces, and I enjoyed them immensely. Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Thanks all,especially @LeveragedBuyout ,@vostok ,@Nihonjin1051 ,@Omega007 ,@Oscar ,@scorpionx,@Koovie and all others who have went along through the whole of it.




This thread has got to be one of the top 5 Best threads in this Forum. Thank You, SIR @AUSTERLITZ for writing and organizing every detail. I have learned so much about the Napoleonic Wars reading from your threads. 

Keep it coming, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Nihonjin1051 said:


> This thread has got to be one of the top 5 Best threads in this Forum. Thank You, SIR @AUSTERLITZ for writing and organizing every detail. I have learned so much about the Napoleonic Wars reading from your threads.
> 
> Keep it coming, Sir.



Much much appreciated mate,(think i'm blushing)-i hope to continue doing the napoleonic wars until waterloo ,with one napoleonic war campaign in every 3 battle reports with other 2 being 1 ww2 campaign and 1 ancient/medieval battle.Next oen will be hopefully jena-auerstadt 1806-napoleon vs prussia.
And thanks also to omega for the bucket of thanks ,lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Sidewinder

@AUSTERLITZ
great work buddy.  
do tag me if you have any other such threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Beautiful.... Utterly Beautiful!! @AUSTERLITZ Truly you have researched & written a brilliant set of essays in this article!

This is truly one of the wonders of this forum!!

VIVE L'EMPEREUR!! VIVE LE NAPOLEON!!

@Picdelamirand-oil @Gabriel92 @Vergennes Do have a look at this thread
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@AUSTERLITZ Have you seen Voyna I Mir(The Russan lang film sponsored by the Soviet govt.)? There are some good battle scenes from that of the Napoleonic wars-Hollabrunn,Austerlitz & Borodino & the Cossack raids while the La Grand Armee departs Russia. Though I don't know if the plot is itself historically accurat.

All the parts are on Dailymotion though they vary in length. Overall they are about 8 hours long.English subtitles are there





A certain unfortunate general makes his appearance in the first part at 55:00 

Austerlitz starts & ends in the second part. Borodino starts in the 6th path & ends in the 7th Part.

Here is a scene from the battle of Hollabrunn staring General Bagration. I really love the French marching music here! Do you know where we can the get the music of the military/marching bands/drums online?





Here is a Russian folk song sung by the RUssian army on it's way to meet up with General Mack before they realise he has been defeated.





P.S:- I have two doubts.
1)They Say Kutuzov didn't take part in the planning before Austerlitz & is suppsoed to have privately told a confidant that he believes they will lose. He did his best to keep as many troops on the Heights as long as he could knowing the importance of it.
Had he been given total control of the battle,could the battle have been won?

2)Had YOU been the supreme commander in chief at Austerlitz. What would you have done to win the battle?

Afterall weren't there good commanders & more formidable troops on the Centre & the Left Flank on the French Army?

No, I'm serious & am asking this as a fellow Total War gamer.... Do you think a total assault on the centre by the Russians+ leading to Davout moving towards the heights could be possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Darmashkian said:


> Beautiful.... Utterly Beautiful!! @AUSTERLITZ Truly you have researched & written a brilliant set of essays in this article!
> 
> This is truly one of the wonders of this forum!!
> 
> VIVE L'EMPEREUR!! VIVE LE NAPOLEON!!
> 
> @Picdelamirand-oil @Gabriel92 @Vergennes Do have a look at this thread
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @AUSTERLITZ Have you seen Voyna I Mir(The Russan lang film sponsored by the Soviet govt.)? There are some good battle scenes from that of the Napoleonic wars-Hollabrunn,Austerlitz & Borodino & the Cossack raids while the La Grand Armee departs Russia. Though I don't know if the plot is itself historically accurat.
> 
> All the parts are on Dailymotion though they vary in length. Overall they are about 8 hours long.English subtitles are there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A certain unfortunate general makes his appearance in the first part at 55:00
> 
> Austerlitz starts & ends in the second part. Borodino starts in the 6th path & ends in the 7th Part.
> 
> Here is a scene from the battle of Hollabrunn staring General Bagration. I really love the French marching music here! Do you know where we can the get the music of the military/marching bands/drums online?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Russian folk song sung by the RUssian army on it's way to meet up with General Mack before they realise he has been defeated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S:- I have two doubts.
> 1)They Say Kutuzov didn't take part in the planning before Austerlitz & is suppsoed to have privately told a confidant that he believes they will lose. He did his best to keep as many troops on the Heights as long as he could knowing the importance of it.
> Had he been given total control of the battle,could the battle have been won?
> 
> 2)Had YOU been the supreme commander in chief at Austerlitz. What would you have done to win the battle?
> 
> Afterall weren't there good commanders & more formidable troops on the Centre & the Left Flank on the French Army?
> 
> No, I'm serious & am asking this as a fellow Total War gamer.... Do you think a total assault on the centre by the Russians+ leading to Davout moving towards the heights could be possible?



Thank you.
Kutuzov given freedom could have been effective before the russians decided on battle,once they decided to give battle..the way bonaparte set it up it wouldnt make much difference..perhaps fight would have been a bit harder at the centre.You have to understand ...the french imperial guard infantry,oudinots elite grenadier division and most of bernadotte's corps in the french side didnt even see combat.

I think i might have done more or less similar to the allied strategy,maybe left 10,000 troops more at the centre instead of total overload on one wing.But u have to understand ..a commanders choice is made by intelligence...allied intelligence never factored davout's and bernadotte's corps to be present...if those were not ,allies would have been easily successful.The tactics on the day of battle was less important than the way napoleon set up the battle strategically,even if i keep 10k more troops in centre still french have enough elite infantry reserves to break through as i noted earlier.Its really checkmate the moment allies committed to the battle.Napoleon knew this..thats why the moment he recieved news allied forces were on the move at midnight he said in 24 hrs that army is mine.

No attack on the centre would have bogged down completely..they had no intelligence.Moreover a whole french corps of 16,000 of soult was hidden on the reverse slope...the allied first column would have been shredded in an ambush.Secondly being on the reverse slope french troops would be protected from artillery.
Finally there was fog until 9;00...so attack would not progress at all.Meanwhile davout and bernadotte's free corps would double envelop them.(leaving bagration to lannes/murat and weak allied left wing to legrand and if needed oudinot(who could also reinforce centre),imperial guard would still be in reserve)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

